# 2011 Chimp Challenge has started!!!



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 1, 2011)

*Official 2011 Chimp Challenge Rules:*​

1. Each team will fold for the duration of the contest.
A "Chimp Points" system will be used to determine the placings.
The total points of each parent team is taken from the months of October 2010 to February 2011. 
One-tenth of a percent (0.1%) of the respective team's 5-month total will be the points required to earn one (1) Chimp Point. 
*The team with the most Chimp Points earned at the finish time/date will be declared the winner.*



*Team Name*
| 
*5 Month PPD Average *
     | 
*Points needed for 1 Chimp Point*

EVGA                     | 2,189,017,921        | 2,189,018
Overclock.net                | 1,103,027,683          | 1,103,028 
Overclockers.com            | 687,521,160             | 687,521 
Maximum PC Magazine      | 598,691,922            | 598,692 
TSC! Russia                    | 740,887,400             | 740,887 
CustomPC & BitTech         | 653,039,005            | 653,039 
Overclockers Australia       | 241,621,336             | 241,621 
TechPowerUp!                 | 217,346,120            |217,346 
Hardware Canucks Forum   | 232,244,119            | 301,917 
2. Start time for the contest is Thursday, May 5th at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7).
The finish for the contest is Sunday, May 15th at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7).

3. The victor gets to claim the lucky jaded monkey as the prize.
Tales have been told of untold wealth and fame that comes with this.
The victorious team is allowed to display in any honorary fashion the jaded monkey, the losing teams are forbidden to display it.
The losing teams are bestowed the dreaded monkey's paw, which is said to be cursed.
People have been known for have very bad luck with this paw!

4. Team captains are as follows:
OCF - Captain: David
MaxPC - Captain: Full_Taoer
OCAU - Captain: leroyxx
OCN - Captain: zodac
EVGA - Captain: Barbarossa17
CPC & bit-tech - Captain: coolamasta
Hardware Canuks - Captain: chriskwarren
TSC! Russia - Captain: Hil
TechPowerUp! - Captain: BUCK NASTY

5. In the event of a close race, a Stanford daily_user_summary.txt file will be the official source for points information.

6. Only team captains are allowed to make changes to rules and will be looking out for any *"foul play"*.

7. The official folding names are:
OCF - T32monkeys
MaxPC - maximum_monkey
OCAU - Monkey_Bollocks
OCN - OCNChimpin
EVGA - EVGApes
CPC & bit-tech - CustomBitChimps
Hardware Canuks - Beavers_Gone_Bananas
TSC! Russia - TSCh!mp
TechPowerUp! - ChimPowerUp

8. Have fun and keep it positive

*You can monitor our progress @ http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2012/*

*To fold for TechPowerUp!:*
*** Regardless of the client you are using, the *team# is 50711* and the *Username is ChimPowerUp*.
1) Download Fahtracker V2 or if you have a Radeon HD5xxx or newer, download & install FAHClient V7 then proceed to step 4 below. Either client will work with HD2xxx-HD4xxx, just not with the new core.
2) Run the client and go to *Setup* and select *Tracker Settings*. Use *Quick Team Select* to choose TechpowerUp!. Enter *ChimPowerUp* in the name field. PM Bogmali, Oily17, msgclb, Texbill, or Buck Nasty for the SMP/-bigadv passkey(GPU only folding requires no passkey). 






3)Under *Client Settings*, select the hardware you want to fold with. We will be more than happy to help you set up your client(s).  






4)FAHClient V7 works with everything and on everything.  Make sure your drivers are up to date.  If you are setting up anything but a Radeon HD5xxx or newer, simply follow the Windows (FAH V7) Install Guide

5)For Radeon HD5xxx or newer: Please read completly through this step before continuing.  Folding on Radeon cards has been very frustrating due to their low PPD.  FAHClient V7 introduces a new core, fahcore_16, for HD5xxx and newer Radeon cards.  In order to get the client to request work units for this core, you must configure the GPU slot(s) as shown in this post. (that proceedure is needed if you install the GPU slot without the directions below)  But, before you get there, install the client for anything but a GPU slot.  SMP or uniprocessor recommended.  Then add the GPU slot.  Follow the instuctions here EXCEPT when you get to figure 5, before clicking on OK, click on Add under Extra slot options (expert only) and then type _client-type_ in for the name and _advanced_ for the value and then click OK and then OK.  Repeat as necessary.The client will start automatically.  Do not disable Crossfire! (if applicable)

6) For those of you Folding on Radeon HD2xxx-HD4xxx, please add the following Environmental Variables to your system. It will increase the Folding client's PPD, and reduce the load on your CPU thereby increasing the PPD for the CPU client. These won't blow your computer up.
Where:
XP: Computer=>Properties=>Advanced=>Environmental Variables
Win7: Computer=>Properties=>Advanced System Settings=>Environmental Variables
What:
BROOK_YIELD 2
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1
FLUSH_INTERVAL 128

FLUSH_INTERVAL can be set anywhere from 128 to 256. Lower number for stability, higher for greater PPD output. CHeck the load on your card (in CCC) and increase the number until the load's close to 100% and the load on the CPU is fairly low.
Forum members have had success with settings betweeen 128 and 200

*
Please post in the F@H Tech Assistance thread if you are having any issues.*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2011)

Thread opened for discussion.


----------



## Bow (Feb 14, 2011)

All moved and trying to get setteled in, Don't think I will be up and running in time.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought for sure they were serious about changing the format this year!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 15, 2011)

Bow said:


> All moved and trying to get setteled in, Don't think I will be up and running in time.


It's not til May. Do you have any Graphics cards left?



bogmali said:


> I thought for sure they were serious about changing the format this year!



I just posted the old rules so we can remember the basic issues that we had. There is talk of changes, but we only have 4 of 9+ teams chatting right now. This should change in the coming weeks.


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 15, 2011)

I should have an Nvidia card(or 3) by the time this comes around and will be folding for TPU.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 15, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 15, 2011)

May 5th is the day of one of my final exams, and the day Duke Nukem Forever comes out.  I'll try my best to get everything set in motion to help out!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 15, 2011)

Woot, I'm in for it again!!!

Always down for a good challange!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 15, 2011)

My 250K PPD will be in full force for this one


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 21, 2011)

Any more news on this, updates to rules etc...

I will make sure I have everything up and running for the challenge.

NOTE: What about an average score for teams instead of total points each day (PPD divided by number of active members on the team).
Would give the smaller teams a better chance, than trying to compete with teams with 100's of members.
Would give teams a bigger incentive to get all their active members involved in the challenge, anyway just throwing the idea out there.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hopefully by the time this gets started I'll have my 2600k back 

Mainboard took a hard dive....


----------



## bogmali (Feb 21, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Would give the smaller teams a better chance, than trying to compete with teams with 100's of members.



IIRC this is one of the categories that the committee is working on. TBH no one will have the firepower (or manpower) to topple an EVGA or OCN team unless they are also sponsored. The [H]orde would probably come close if they ever get their act together:shadedshu If they categorize by number of team members (active) or something to that nature, they might get more participation and turn out. My $.02


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 3, 2011)

Taken from an other forum (yesterday ... Hamster SS Army Group 7 has invaded NCIX headquarters in an apparent coup d'eta...in short the Canucks are making an alliance with their hardware sponsor. OK one less team to compete against.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 3, 2011)

I've known about that for a while now

There is a lot of mixed emotions over at HWC because they will all fold for NCIX and worried about there lead on us slimming down once the challenge starts.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 6, 2011)

Some very interesting development (and revelation) between HWC and NCIX folding at this years CC. http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...cix-hwc-fold-under-team-ncix-banner-year.html

And finally someone admitted to this: 



XXXXX said:


> I mentioned to the various CC teams that there were some folks from NCIX who wanted to help us out by joining us (ie. *those who helped us in our 'battle' vs TPU*), but I did not mention to the other CC teams that it was two entire teams joining up since I did not know more than two-three people from NCIX who would help us.



:shadedshu


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 7, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Some very interesting development (and revelation) between HWC and NCIX folding at this years CC. http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...cix-hwc-fold-under-team-ncix-banner-year.html
> 
> And finally someone admitted to this:
> 
> ...



Good ol' Chris K. I will make sure that the Captian's know how large of a PPD change this will be for the CC. If it's legal, so be it. If it's not legal or borderline, they need to understand that we are talking about 1M+ ppd swinging to NCIX's favor. Just dirty pool IMO!:shadedshu


----------



## bogmali (Mar 7, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Good ol' Chris K. I will make sure that the Captain's know how large of a PPD change this will be for the CC. If it's legal, so be it. If it's not legal or borderline, they need to understand that we are talking about 1M+ ppd swinging to NCIX's favor. Just dirty pool IMO!:shadedshu



My question is did you guys know of it last year? He claims that some but obviously not everyone. I guess it did not matter cause it was widespread (people jumping ship once the challenge started).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 7, 2011)

bogmali said:


> My question is did you guys know of it last year? He claims that some but obviously not everyone. I guess it did not matter cause it was widespread (people jumping ship once the challenge started).



Sorta known, but was not considered to be an important issue last year. This year it looks like the winner will be based on growth above your PPD average, so we definitely want this unholy union considered.


----------



## Bow (Mar 7, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...72-potential-chimp-challenge-finish-line.html

Buck could we get an update?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 31, 2011)

What do you guy's think about the length of time for the CC to run?

A = 7 days
B = 10 days
C = 14 days

What say you???


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey can someone link to a page to set this up and explain how this works. I'd love to help TPU with this, because my current system would pull good numbers no?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 31, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Hey can someone link to a page to set this up and explain how this works. I'd love to help TPU with this, because my current system would pull good numbers no?


Yes, your CPU would pull great numbers. There is no link as of yet, because we are still working out the rules/details.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 31, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, your CPU would pull great numbers. There is no link as of yet, because we are still working out the rules/details.



I meant, the installer.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 31, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What do you guy's think about the length of time for the CC to run?
> 
> A = 7 days
> B = 10 days
> ...



10 days would be nice


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 31, 2011)

bogmali said:


> 10 days would be nice



I agree, 10 days at max in May is enough.


----------



## BinaryMage (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll be switching my crunching rig over to F@h for the challenge. C2D E8500 @ 3.8 GHz and HD4850 @ 680 MHz core/1050 MHz memory. It's not a ton, but it's all I have. Hopefully every little bit will help. Some other WCG team members can probably switch some dedicated crunchers over to F@h also.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 31, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> I meant, the installer.



Simple as pie to set up.

http://fahtracker.com/


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 31, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Simple as pie to set up.
> 
> http://fahtracker.com/



Thanking you!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Simple as pie to set up.
> 
> http://fahtracker.com/



Have you ever made a pie?  Pie is tough!  Fah tracker is more like those instant cookies you buy.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 31, 2011)

Considering how hot my apartment got last year at that time I'd concur with 10 days.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 31, 2011)

10 days is pretty good. The new v7 client is great, should make it easy for people to get their systems setup.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 2, 2011)

7 days.  I get dirty looks heating the house up like that.


----------



## erocker (Apr 2, 2011)

theonedub said:


> The new v7 client is great, should make it easy for people to get their systems setup.



What is this v7 client?


----------



## oily_17 (Apr 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> What is this v7 client?



It's the new Folding client -

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGuide


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 7, 2011)

This is a rough draft of the points structure for this years Chimp Challenge.

1. Each team will fold for the duration of the contest.
A "Chimp Points" system will be used to determine the placings.
The total points of each parent team is taken from the months of October 2010 to February 2011. 
One-tenth of a percent (0.1%) of the respective team's 5-month total will be the points required to earn one (1) Chimp Point. 
*The team with the most Chimp Points earned at the finish time/date will be declared the winner.*



*Team Name*
| 
*5 Month PPD Average *
     | 
*Points needed for 1 Chimp Point*

EVGA                     | 2,189,017,921        | 2,189,018
Overclock.net                | 1,103,027,683          | 1,103,028 
Overclockers.com            | 687,521,160             | 687,521 
Maximum PC Magazine      | 598,691,922            | 598,692 
TSC! Russia                    | 740,887,400             | 740,887 
CustomPC & BitTech         | 653,039,005            | 653,039 
Overclockers Australia       | 241,621,336             | 241,621 
TechPowerUp!                 | 217,346,120            |217,346 
Hardware Canucks Forum   | 232,244,119            | 232,244 

2. Start time for the contest is Thursday, May 5th at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7). 
The finish for the contest is Sunday, May 15th at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 7, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> This is a rough draft of the points structure for this years Chimp Challenge.
> 
> 1. Each team will fold for the duration of the contest.
> A "Chimp Points" system will be used to determine the placings.
> ...



So pretty much, in order to win all we need to do is have more people Fold than we usually do?  Sounds easy.  Still, that means EVGA has a massive advantage, as they have a larger community, and thus can recruit more people to fold for them.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 7, 2011)

This greatly levels the playing field. I think we have a good chance to at least come in top 3. I would love for TPU! to capture the jaded monkey


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 8, 2011)

I think this is a great idea. Yes, EVGA can pull more people, but also remember that because EVGA has to have more points to equal 1 Chimp Point, one person we can get to fold is more effective than one they can get to fold.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 9, 2011)

Rules are official. OP has been updated. *Gentlemen, get ready to start your err....programmable machine designed to sequentially and automatically carry out a sequence of arithmetic or logical operations(computers)!!!!*


----------



## bogmali (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok seeing that there is a HWC team and no NCIX, how is the committee capturing the boost in points when these two combine?


----------



## theonedub (Apr 9, 2011)

Can we get a post in the WCG forum to make sure they come through for the CC?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't have much fire power but i will be folding with what i do have.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 10, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Ok seeing that there is a HWC team and no NCIX, how is the committee capturing the boost in points when these two combine?









This is the answer I got. I don't like it, but I'm not gonna beat a dead horse. We just have to do the best we can and take pride in the fact that we had no help from external influences. There will always be people that exploit loopholes in the rules, but TPU can be assured that we put up a honest & fair fight.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 10, 2011)

"It wouldn't make too much of a difference"

Whoever you're quoting on that Cap is apparently "out of touch" and does not follow the teams closely:shadedshu

Well, that loophole will be exploited and I just know it

We will just have to play by the rules


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 20, 2011)

I will add my current rig when contest starts. can you use 2 gpus at one time?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes you can.  I ran a GTX295 and a GTS250 at once.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> I will add my current rig when contest starts. can you use 2 gpus at one time?


Preface:
IIRC, neither FAHTracker nor F@H client 7 handles an ATI card on GPU 1 very well.  Therefore, I'm going to point you to the "old" GPU2 console client.

Yes you can, but getting 2 ATI cards to Fold on the same system can be problematic.  Please don't wait until Chimp starts to configure your system.  This thread talks about how to Fold on ATI cards.  Make sure that you use the Environmental Variables.  You can use this guide to help with setting up GPU 0 and GPU 1.  Basically, you have to set up 2 folders and 2 shortcuts to get it to work.


----------



## [ocau]leroyxx (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey there fellow folders,

Just dropping on by to say gidday.

I'll just leave this here OCAU Smack talk thread


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2011)

I just installed GPU3 on my i7 970 w/ GT 240. Should i be using v7 instead of GPu3?

EDIT: Nevermind guys I removed GPU3. I installed v7 and i'm running it now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2011)

What core is V7 running on that GT240?


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't understand what you are asking?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2011)

Look for FahCore.  Just the last 2 digits.  In this case it's core 15:







Borrowed that from http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2247171&postcount=5


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2011)

Ahh I see.. thanks! It's running on core 11. 

I also have my gt240 clocked at 675 from 575. shader from 1600 to 1643. I may try to push it more later today.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2011)

I set v7 up as GPU.. Should I install/setup another v7 as CPU to use the CPU? or can i set the same one to use both? I plain to us the gpu and cpu on my i7 970 and one of my 1055T's when the challenge starts. Thanks

EDIT: Sorry MOD's double post...


----------



## bogmali (Apr 22, 2011)

Mind-You can use that one program to run multiple clients......See link here for the guide:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2257743&postcount=1514


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks bogmali! I'm fixing to setup v7 on my 1055t with another GT240.

EDIT: I got a good deal on some GT240's.. lol 79 bucks each..so i bought a few awhile back.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2011)

Mind, I was asking because I wanted to know whether it was using GPU2 or 3 with a non-Fermi card.  It's using GPU2 and that will maximize its PPD.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2011)

Cool I've got my 1055T with a GT240 setup as well and it's using core 11 too.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 25, 2011)

its not much, but im putting the 460 to fold for the chimp's


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 25, 2011)

will have my 465,9600gt folding and switch my i7's and i3 to fold rather than crunch.
and if anyone has spare gpu's they dont have room for,i'd fold with them for the duration of the chimp challenge


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll be throwing my card under the wire just for this. I know it's little points but all the extra adds up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 25, 2011)

That's the spirit Shaun!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys I just put my 9600 gt into my i7 970 with the gt240! I'll get my 8800 gt going tomorrow.  When the challenge begins I'll switch over my 970 and 1055t cpus, and 285gtx, 2x gt240's, 9600 gt, 8800gt... plus what ever else i can find spare to crunch with hehehe..


----------



## bogmali (Apr 26, 2011)

Let me reiterate that when we switch usernames to ChimPowerUp for the Challenge, your current passkey will not work unless you already have the one from last years. If you still need it, PM myself, Buck, or Msgclb and one of us will PM it to you directly. No other means of delivery will be used besides this (due to security issues).


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 27, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Let me reiterate that when we switch usernames to ChimPowerUp for the Challenge, your current passkey will not work unless you already have the one from last years. If you still need it, PM myself, Buck, or Msgclb and one of us will PM it to you directly. No other means of delivery will be used besides this (due to security issues).



The passkey is connected to the team? I thought it was connected to the username. Or do we need a passkey to join ChimPowerUp?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> The passkey is connected to the team? I thought it was connected to the username. Or do we need a passkey to join ChimPowerUp?



We have a passkey that is connected to the team's Chimp Challenge username which is ChimPowerUp. This passkey is ready to accept the bonus points awarded from SMP2 and -bigadv WUs, the 10 minimum WUs were done from last years Challenge.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 27, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> The passkey is connected to the team? I thought it was connected to the username. Or do we need a passkey to join ChimPowerUp?



Passkey is connected to the user name.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Passkey is connected to the user name.



Which is what everyone will be folding under come "Gametime"


----------



## theonedub (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll be needing the passkey, so if someone could drop that to me in a PM I would appreciate it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 27, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Which is what everyone will be folding under come "Gametime"



Exactly.  Just need to make sure people understand we ALL fold under 1 username come the time to do it.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2011)

theonedub said:


> I'll be needing the passkey, so if someone could drop that to me in a PM I would appreciate it.



Done


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys.. I won't have 2x gt240's folding... I ordered a gtx470 to replace one! hehehe So i'll only have 1 gt240.. hehehe 

EDIT: I need the passkey as well!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 27, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I need the passkey as well!




Sent


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 27, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Sent



Got it! thanks bro!


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 27, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Exactly.  Just need to make sure people understand we ALL fold under 1 username come the time to do it.



That was the part I didn't get. Thanks for clarifying, and I'll also need the passkey.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 27, 2011)

Call me an optimist, but I have a feeling we are going to have a really strong showing this year. Should erase the bitter taste of last years comp from our mouth's.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll consider how many cards to donate.  I finally can produce not bad points,  so not too willing to send them willy-nilly...  I know,  it's still for a good cause.  Let me pass 7mill,  and I'll probably not feel too bad about it.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Does the v7 client work with AMD GPU's and i7's?  What could I expect from a 6970?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2011)

The V7 clients works with all current hardware, CPU (including bigadv) and GPU.  It even has the new FAHcore16 which brings the ATI cards up to par with the Nvidia cards on a PPD/watt scale.  I don't know the PPD for the 6970.


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 28, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The V7 clients works with all current hardware, CPU (including bigadv) and GPU.  It even has the new FAHcore16 which brings the ATI cards up to par with the Nvidia cards on a PPD/watt scale.  I don't know the PPD for the 6970.



Does the v7 client work with the HD4xxx series?
Also, will GPU Tracker automatically download it?

EDIT: Apparently, I should use Google before asking stupid questions.  I see that the v7 client won't work on the 4xxx series and that GPU Tracker doesn't support it...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Does the v7 client work with the HD4xxx series?
> Also, will GPU Tracker automatically download it?



Sorta, and no*.

There is no updated client for the HD4xxx and earlier, but V7 will load the GPU2 client for them.
*V7 is so much like FAHtracker that FAHtracker is rendered obsolete.

V7 is a front end that loads whatever client is needed, uniprocessor, SMP (including bigadv), GPU2 for HD2xxx-HD4xxx, GPU3 for Fermi, and the new FAHcore16 for the HD5xxx and newer (with advmethods).


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 28, 2011)

Can somebody send me the passkey for ChimPowerUp?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 28, 2011)

TeXBill said:


> Can somebody send me the passkey for ChimPowerUp?



Sent


----------



## TeXBill (Apr 28, 2011)

> Sent


Thanks


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

Are you ready?  I need a passkey and the chimp with the wizzard hat advitar.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 30, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I need a passkey



Sent


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 30, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Sent



Might as well send it to me too Bogmali. I don't have it saved anywhere and I cleared out my in-box as well.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 30, 2011)

hey guys I just cranked up my GTX285 to get ready for the CC! I'm going to try and break 1 million before the challenge starts!  My GTX470 is folding very nicely it's the refurbished PNY card at newegg! I like the card so much i may order a GTX480 or another GTX470 monday for CC! .. but more likely a 480.. hehehe


----------



## NastyHabits (May 1, 2011)

Can someone send me the Chimp passkey?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 1, 2011)

NastyHabits said:


> Can someone send me the Chimp passkey?



Sent.


----------



## [ocau]leroyxx (May 2, 2011)

And we were thinking you were all doing too much of this


----------



## mstenholm (May 2, 2011)

[ocau]leroyxx said:


> And we were thinking you were all doing too much of this
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y93/leroyxx/65814_4653_by_iLuke.jpg



To understand this you have to go here http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/


----------



## Hugis (May 2, 2011)

Im in again!

Quick question, will my 9800gx2 be much better PPD than my Q9550 & 8800GT?

Also does this look right.

Chuck me a chimp-passkey


----------



## bogmali (May 2, 2011)

[ocau]leroyxx said:


> And we were thinking you were all doing too much of this
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y93/leroyxx/65814_4653_by_iLuke.jpg





What's up Leroy? You're making your rounds again before the CC?


----------



## bogmali (May 2, 2011)

Hugis said:


> Im in again!
> 
> Quick question, will my 9800gx2 be much better PPD than my Q9550 & 8800GT?
> 
> ...



The GX2 will fold better than the 8800GT (2 GPU cores vs 1). The Q9550 I believe is good for 2500-3000 PPD. 

Only SMP's (CPU) need the passkey so LMK if you still need it.


----------



## jasper1605 (May 2, 2011)

Quick questions?  I won't be able to donate much as the roommate would kill me for overdoing the electric bill, but what would be the best route to go for running my i5-750 and ati 5850.  I also have a ps3 that I can run w/ (it doesn't need psn up and running for that does it?)  

What program should I get?
Will I need the passkey?
And the username I should switch everything to is ChimPowerUp correct?


----------



## TheGrapist (May 2, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> Quick questions?  I won't be able to donate much as the roommate would kill me for overdoing the electric bill, but what would be the best route to go for running my i5-750 and ati 5850.  I also have a ps3 that I can run w/ (it doesn't need psn up and running for that does it?)
> 
> What program should I get?
> Will I need the passkey?
> And the username I should switch everything to is ChimPowerUp correct?



i like to use FAH gpu tracker,but it may not be the best for your gpu,i don't think you need the passkey for your cpu and yes use ChimPowerUp


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 2, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> Quick questions?  I won't be able to donate much as the roommate would kill me for overdoing the electric bill, but what would be the best route to go for running my i5-750 and ati 5850.  I also have a ps3 that I can run w/ (it doesn't need psn up and running for that does it?)
> 
> What program should I get?
> Will I need the passkey?
> And the username I should switch everything to is ChimPowerUp correct?



Have no idea on the PS3.
You will want to use the V7 client because it is the only way to get decent points from your 5850.
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=18302
You HAVE to select advmethods for the GPU to get it to load fahcore16.  Post that explains how: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2248985&postcount=1508
You will want to run SMP on the CPU.
Someone will PM the passkey to you.
BTW, CC is only for 10 days this year.  The increase in the electrical bill will be very small for that amount of time.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 2, 2011)

Hey team i ordered a GTX480 this morning!  It should be here for CC.


----------



## oily_17 (May 2, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey team i ordered a GTX480 this morning!  It should be here for CC.



Looks like you are really stepping it up for the CC.

Thanks for all the effort Mind


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2011)

Guys, how do I setup for the CC again?  I don't remember from last year?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 3, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, how do I setup for the CC again?  I don't remember from last year?


Original post has been edited.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 3, 2011)

Are we allowed to start WU's before the competition begins and then turn them in, or is this considered cheating?


----------



## BinaryMage (May 3, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Are we allowed to start WU's before the competition begins and then turn them in, or is this considered cheating?



I don't know, but it probably isn't in the nature of good sportsmanship.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2011)

I believe the idea is that if you don't have to pause a WU to get it in after the start, go for it.  For instance, the bigadv units will be starting upwards of 2.5 days early.  "Stacking the queue" will incur the curse of the Jade Monkey.  You have been warned.


----------



## ERazer (May 3, 2011)

sign me up! ill have my gtx580 ready on game day 







stock for now around 16k


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 3, 2011)

Between today and tomorrow I am going to try and setup my folding rig again.  It only has one PCIE slot so I'll try to get the water cooling going again and fold with the GTX 295.  If not, it'll be the 8800GT and my 5870.


----------



## ERazer (May 4, 2011)

got one of my i7 860 switch to F@H for cc and also my gt240 best i could do, do i need passkey?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2011)

passkey only for SMP and SMP/bigadv


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2011)

ERazer said:


> got one of my i7 860 switch to F@H for cc and also my gt240 best i could do, do i need passkey?



For your i7-860 yes. Passkey sent.


----------



## johnspack (May 4, 2011)

Once I drop into 21st place,  I'll donate 2 cards to this.  I really need to pass the one dead folder left first!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Once I drop into 21st place,  I'll donate 2 cards to this.  I really need to pass the one dead folder left first!



He'll still be there after the CC.


----------



## 1freedude (May 4, 2011)

hey guys, i'm gonna join.  I am going to set up and dedicate q6600 @3.2, 2 gtx260 @655, and a gt 8500 @(?) to round it out.  I am about to reinstall win 7, then head over to the help/support forum.  I need a pick-me-up!


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2011)

Nearly ready for kick off, just one last rig to change over tomorrow


----------



## sy5tem (May 4, 2011)

too bad this doesnt work for ATI video card, i can make my old q9400 work buts its worthless compared to videocard F@H


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2011)

sy5tem said:


> too bad this doesnt work for ATI video card, i can make my old q9400 work buts its worthless compared to videocard F@H



If you have one of the newer ATI (5xxx,6xxx) cards, then the new v7 client has greatly improved performance for them.

See here for a guide/info on it -

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGuide


----------



## mstenholm (May 4, 2011)

Looking good oily !


----------



## horik (May 4, 2011)

passkey please,when i try to download F@H V7 FF tells me it,s an untrusted connection...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2011)

horik said:


> passkey please,when i try to download F@H V7 FF tells me it,s an untrusted connection...


It's on the Stanford server, so it's trustworthy. Just override it.


----------



## conset23 (May 4, 2011)

would like to get a passkey


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2011)

conset23 said:


> would like to get a passkey



PM sent.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2011)

Original post edited to include Fahclient V7 for ATI users! Thanks to Thebluebumblebee for the write-up!


----------



## KieX (May 4, 2011)

Someone is using ChimpPowerUp. Remember it's case sensitive!



BUCK NASTY said:


> 7. The official folding names are:
> *snip*
> TechPowerUp! - *ChimPowerUp*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2011)

KieX said:


> Someone is using ChimpPowerUp. Remember it's case sensitive!



Yep, looks like we have a mis-spelling. *Check your clients guy's!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 4, 2011)

We are going to kick ass this year!!!!


----------



## horik (May 4, 2011)

could you send me the pass key,i just installed v7 client


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2011)

horik said:


> could you send me the pass key,i just installed v7 client



PM sent..


----------



## TeXBill (May 4, 2011)

Got my work computers switched over.


----------



## sy5tem (May 4, 2011)

all right might i have password please! gona make my cpu work too!


----------



## sy5tem (May 4, 2011)

i am using client 7 , what is the team number? cause your how-to is for old client! , the client 7 look older but it work with my 6950! sooo if anybody can enlighten me on how to work for techpowerup 

also i build a computer for my wife using old hardware . a gts250 with a dual core e6300 , can i use the GPU on same account? can i just install server over my wife computer and the client on my machine control it?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2011)

sy5tem said:


> i am using client 7 , what is the team number? cause your how-to is for old client! , the client 7 look older but it work with my 6950! sooo if anybody can enlighten me on how to work for techpowerup



Ok, you're right.  The team number is 50711. Make sure you have "advanced" set for that GPU slot. See this post: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2248985&postcount=1508

FAHtracker works with all of the up-to-date clients except for the new core for HD5xxx and newer cards.


----------



## sy5tem (May 4, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 5)For Radeon HD5xxx or newer: Please read completly through this step before continuing. Folding on Radeon cards has been very frustrating due to their low PPD. FAHClient V7 introduces a new core, fahcore_16, for HD5xxx and newer Radeon cards. In order to get the client to request work units for this core, you must configure the GPU slot(s) as shown in this post. (that proceedure is needed if you install the GPU slot without the directions below) But, before you get there, install the client for anything but a GPU slot. SMP or uniprocessor recommended. Then add the GPU slot. Follow the instuctions here EXCEPT when you get to figure 5, before clicking on OK, click on Add under Extra slot options (expert only) and then type client-type in for the name and advmethods for the value and then click OK and then OK. Repeat as necessary.The client will start automatically. Do not disable Crossfire! (if applicable)



if i follow this link it tells me to use 
	
	



```
client-type:advanced
```
 but later in your sentence its tell me to use 
	
	



```
client-type:advmethods
```
 which one is the good one ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2011)

The stinkers changed terminology on us.  Advanced is the one to use


----------



## sy5tem (May 4, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The stinkers changed terminology on us.  Advanced is the one to use



humm intriguing  lol what should a 6950 score be?

BTW i still need to pass key! ty


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys! a little help here.. I've got my 970 setup for smp using bigadv.. but does this look right? ETA:2.04 days? Base Credit Unknown, Estimated Credit Unknown, Estimated PPD Unknown, Estimated TPF 35mins 04 secs, Project 2686, FahCore 0xa5... Thanks!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 4, 2011)

it will take some time to claculate the PPD afaik,


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2011)

yea but does "ETA:2.04 days" look right?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 4, 2011)

for one of the big ones? i think so yeah, its pretty time consuming


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2011)

I guess i'll have to stop this one mid way.. to switch over to CC.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 4, 2011)

just wait a sec lol, im not 110% sure, wait for the other guys


----------



## mstenholm (May 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys! a little help here.. I've got my 970 setup for smp using bigadv.. but does this look right? ETA:2.04 days? Base Credit Unknown, Estimated Credit Unknown, Estimated PPD Unknown, Estimated TPF 35mins 04 secs, Project 2686, FahCore 0xa5... Thanks!



Mine "970s" take 1½ day +/- ½ hour on 2685, 86, 92 and 6900 and 6901 (21:00 to 22:00). that is at 4.1 Ghz, so no that does not look right. Which program are you using? I don't use the Fahtracker V2 but the stand alone program. Do you have GPUs doing F@H in the same rig?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Mine "970s" take 1½ day +/- ½ hour on 2685, 86, 92 and 6900 and 6901 (21:00 to 22:00). that is at 4.1 Ghz, so no that does not look right. Which program are you using? I don't use the Fahtracker V2 but the stand alone program. Do you have GPUs doing F@H in the same rig?



I've got mine at stock.. I'll overclock it tomorrow. What's your settings to reach 4.1?  Yes i have a gpu doing F@H as well. and i'm using the v7 program.


----------



## mstenholm (May 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I've got mine at stock.. I'll overclock it tomorrow. What's your settings to reach 4.1?



1.31 V BIOS, load line calibration on (low). Gives me 1.28ish.

One GPU adds around 2:00 per frame on my rigs.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2011)

I plain to have a 480 folding in my 970 tomorrow. 

EDIT: Got to run guys.. I'll check back here in a few hours. Thanks!


----------



## mstenholm (May 4, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I plain to have a 480 folding in my 970 tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT: Got to run guys.. I'll check back here in a few hours. Thanks!



If you could put that GPU in another rig it would help a lot on your PPD.


----------



## lauri_hoefs (May 4, 2011)

Hi!

Could someone send me the pass key, please?

Thanks


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2011)

sy5tem said:


> BTW i still need to pass key! ty





lauri_hoefs said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could someone send me the pass key, please?
> 
> Thanks



Sent


----------



## Birdman86 (May 4, 2011)

Hi, I joined the team for Chimp Challenge and here is how my folding is going now:







Is all OK, or is there something wrong? Is my SMP PPD low or OK? Looks like I'll only complete three of those WUs during these 10 days if all goes well.
Should I add the -verbosity 9?

I had to OC and configure clients just in a couple hours. I just crashed a couple times with Prime95 at 4.5 GHz and a bit higher voltage and then ran Prime95 OK for a bit more than one hour at 4.2 GHz. Then I just started folding and OCd GPU a bit while folding. I just have to hope my PC keeps running for at least 11 days without any EUEs. I'd also like to run my GPU at 750/1500, but I'll try that tomorrow when I can watch better whether it works or not.

I also have my old Q6600 rig with one GT 8800 (other GT 8800 also available but not installed) that folded all my points when I was folding some years ago. Would that rig still be worth setting up for folding?


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2011)

Nice numbers birdman and trust me when I say this. You have the worst -bigadv WU currently (P2684) and the fact that you're also feeding a GTX470 in the same rig. V7 client will not display the bonus points so you're seeing actual PPD minus the early completion bonus for your SMP.



Birdman86 said:


> I also have my old Q6600 rig with one GT 8800 (other GT 8800 also available but not installed) that folded all my points when I was folding some years ago. Would that rig still be worth setting up for folding?



Most definitely, Q6600 and 2 8800GT should net you an additional 10-12K PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2011)

Alright, folding rig is setup for now with the 8800GT, I'll crank the 5870 up tonight.  That should be good for at least 7k PPD I would say.  Wish I can help more, but I'm very limited now and I'm slowly getting back up to speed with my crunching/folding and with myself personally.

The rig ain't' folding yet, I just need to go to home depot and grab an extension so I can plug everything up.  I'll do that tomorrow after work and get it setup and running.  Doing what I can fellas!


----------



## DaC (May 5, 2011)

Do you guys think this PPD is ok for my PC ?
VGA: HD4850
CPU: I5-750


Spoiler


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 5, 2011)

DaC said:


> Do you guys think this PPD is ok for my PC ?
> VGA: HD4750
> CPU: I5-750
> 
> ...



Looks good. What are the clocks on the i5-750?


----------



## DaC (May 5, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks good. What are the clocks on the i5-750?



Here it's: Why ?



Spoiler










Only the ram timming is CL6 rather than CL7 as shown in CPU-z... and ops.... vga is hd4850


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2011)

I'm in Both 6950's Folding away


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 5, 2011)

I'll be switching over straight after the competition starts tonight.  Where is the central stats page this year?  Are the Canucks hosting it again?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 5, 2011)

DaC said:


> Here it's: Why ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That i5-750 has alot more headroom in it. I bet you could hit 10K on the CPU alone.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'll be switching over straight after the competition starts tonight.  Where is the central stats page this year?  Are the Canucks hosting it again?



http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/


----------



## TeXBill (May 5, 2011)

I'm all in...
everything is folding for ChimPowerUp..


----------



## DaC (May 5, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> That i5-750 has alot more headroom in it. I bet you could hit 10K on the CPU alone.



Well... but I would have to go with a higher clock, right ?
I'm using a DFI Lanparty p55-t36 and I guess 170mhz is the highest fsb it will reach, I tried to go futher, but it doesn't go over 170.....


----------



## TeXBill (May 5, 2011)

> Well... but I would have to go with a higher clock, right ?
> I'm using a DFI Lanparty p55-t36 and I guess 170mhz is the highest fsb it will reach, I tried to go futher, but it doesn't go over 170.


With a multi of 20 then yes your OC hit a wall unless you could get a higher fsb out of that board.


----------



## DaC (May 5, 2011)

Can I leave my PC folding with the chimp username already ? It 'll be 4AM here when the competition starts....


----------



## DaC (May 5, 2011)

How much PPD would a GF8600 with a C2D E6300 put ?
I'm thinking about asking my mother to turn on my other pc on her house... but she'll complaing a lot.... LoL...

And a E7400 with HD2600 ? I might put some computers at work.... well... to work....


----------



## Mindweaver (May 5, 2011)

I just put both of my 5850's to folding for the team!


----------



## DaC (May 5, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I just put both of my 5850's to folding for the team!




How much PPD you get with them ?


----------



## hat (May 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they only start counting points after a certain time, so it doesn't matter how early you start folding under ChimPowerUp.


----------



## Makaveli (May 5, 2011)

Had fun at last year's competition.

Having some issues with my PSU currently so won't be able to join on may 5. The following day should be good. Will fold with my current rigs i7+6950 and HTPC is a opteron 170+4890.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2011)

Guys, does this look okay?  Activity on the card has not gone over 46% yet....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2011)

CP, You need to follow: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2248985&postcount=1508


----------



## DaC (May 5, 2011)

I just switched... Do I need to stop and delete WU that it was processing ? Or just changing the nickname and password already gives points to chim ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 5, 2011)

DaC said:


> I just switched... Do I need to stop and delete WU that it was processing ? Or just changing the nickname and password already gives points to chim ?



Just stopping and re-starting under ChimPowerUp will do the trick.


----------



## DaC (May 5, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just stopping and re-starting under ChimPowerUp will do the trick.



Done! 

When indling my Pc PPD went up from 11.5k to 12k with the help from my atom330( LoL) I'm putting aroung 12.6k... not much but it's better than nothing... =]
I'll use my PC at work today to fold also... E7400/HD2600..... must give another 5k..... 

Let put those suckers to shame over hardwarecanucks.com placar....


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> CP, You need to follow: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2248985&postcount=1508



I tried to follow that, but don't think I did it right...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2011)

is it ok to start now? heading for work in a bit


----------



## sy5tem (May 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I tried to follow that, but don't think I did it right...



nvidia card need to use client-type:advanced ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2011)

I have no clue, I can never seem to get F@H right


----------



## msgclb (May 5, 2011)

Someone this morning started a client using ChimPoweUp.




Rank Team 	Rank Project 	User Name 	Change 24hr 	Change 7days 	Points 24hr Avg 	Points Update 	Points Today 	Points Week 	Points Total 	WUs Total
36 	96,427 	ChimPoweUp 	  	-1 	79 	0 	552 	552 	68,248 	128


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2011)

in how many hours can i start?


----------



## mstenholm (May 5, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Someone this morning started a client using ChimPoweUp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask hertz


----------



## mstenholm (May 5, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> in how many hours can i start?



You can start now Stiven but whatever points you summit the next 4 hours and 25 min will only count for the team, not the competition.

See the time at the top:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2011)

ah kk thanks  just thought i wasnt allowed to start too early


----------



## sy5tem (May 5, 2011)

got me scared ! lol i started this before going to bed , because i could not start this at midnight .,.. im sleeping at night


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I tried to follow that, but don't think I did it right...


It has to finish the WU it's on before it changes.


sy5tem said:


> nvidia card need to use client-type:advanced ?


No


----------



## DaC (May 5, 2011)

Is there a way to make FAH tracker ask only for small file jobs ?


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2011)

Forgot to tell WCG not to rec new tasks and got assigned 8 High Priority HCC WUs. ETA is 2hrs, so my CPU will be arriving to the CC on Filipino Time  

GPU is already switched:


----------



## sy5tem (May 5, 2011)

how can i dump my present work? to start in 45 minutes?


----------



## Caitlin (May 5, 2011)

Are you guys recruting new members for the challenge?  Looks like you might need some help based on last year.  Just sayin'.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 5, 2011)

anyone is welcome i think


----------



## hat (May 5, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Forgot to tell WCG not to rec new tasks



How do you do that?


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2011)

hat said:


> How do you do that?


----------



## mstenholm (May 5, 2011)

Caitlin said:


> Are you guys recruting new members for the challenge?  Looks like you might need some help based on last year.  Just sayin'.



How can we say no . As you pointed out we didn't win last year.


----------



## hat (May 5, 2011)

Oh. How embarassing.

Anyways, it has been set in motion:






~22k PPD for the Chimp... figuring in the 9600GT's ~3000PPD... I think fahmon reports it as hung because it's too slow for fahmon to pick up most of the time


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2011)

^ Nice  

If anyone wants to enter into my Pre Chimp Challenge Giveaway check out this link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145106

It ends in 18minutes


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2011)

sy5tem said:


> how can i dump my present work? to start in 45 minutes?



Don't worry about it.  Just change the username and passkey (if applicable) and they will switch with the next work unit.


----------



## sy5tem (May 5, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Don't worry about it.  Just change the username and passkey (if applicable) and they will switch with the next work unit.



all right lol i panicked and i just removed and reinstalled  and paused ready to lunch lol


----------



## Caitlin (May 5, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> How can we say no . As you pointed out we didn't win last year.



Send the passkey.


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2011)

Caitlin said:


> Send the passkey.



Contact BUCK NASTY for the passkey, thanks.


----------



## sy5tem (May 5, 2011)

it staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarted!


----------



## sy5tem (May 5, 2011)

hat said:


> Oh. How embarassing.
> 
> Anyways, it has been set in motion:
> 
> ...



i tried making this fahmon working with my 2 computer it can't find the FAHlog.txt!


----------



## hat (May 5, 2011)

Odd... you just point it to your folding client folder.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2011)

NO monitoring software currently works with Client V7.


----------



## theonedub (May 5, 2011)

For the SMP client, is there something in the log I should look for to make sure that the Passkey was accepted without issue?


----------



## mstenholm (May 5, 2011)

6 off 9 after the first update. The Canucks leads.


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2011)




----------



## mstenholm (May 5, 2011)

None of our -bigadv has landed yet. I will dump 185 k in 8 hours.


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> None of our -bigadv has landed yet. I will dump 185 k in 8 hours.



Be patient my young padawan

It would be suspicious if all of our -bigadv's landed the day the challenge started


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2011)

:d


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 5, 2011)

I hope everyone switched over, I know I did.  Looks like we are doing pretty bad, can't wait for the bonuses to hit.


----------



## mstenholm (May 5, 2011)

110 GPU/CPU untill now. After second update we are down to 8th place....


----------



## hat (May 5, 2011)

Wow, SMP is pretty weak on my hardware. 18 hours to get 310 points out of my E2140? I downloaded the current WU almost 4 hours ago, and fahmon says the ETA is in about 14 hours, and the credit is only 310 points... it says about 1400PPD though, so maybe there's bonus points for turning it in before the deadline?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 5, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> 110 GPU/CPU untill now. After second update we are down to 8th place....



Looks like 7th at the moment, tied with another team.  My guess would be some have still not switched over.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 5, 2011)

Is the passkey necessary  ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 5, 2011)

VulkanBros said:


> Is the passkey necessary  ?



No passkey required for GPU only.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 5, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It has to finish the WU it's on before it changes.
> 
> No



It's good now.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 5, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No passkey required for GPU only.



How the hell do I turn on the CPU´s as well??


----------



## hat (May 5, 2011)

You do need the passkey for the cpu client. When setting up the smp client, it will ask for a passkey. You put it in there.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 5, 2011)

hat said:


> You do need the passkey for the cpu client. When setting up the smp client, it will ask for a passkey. You put it in there.



Can you PM the key? - I´ll squeeze everything out of this rig for the Chimp Challenge....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2011)

hat said:


> Wow, SMP is pretty weak on my hardware. 18 hours to get 310 points out of my E2140? I downloaded the current WU almost 4 hours ago, and fahmon says the ETA is in about 14 hours, and the credit is only 310 points... it says about 1400PPD though, so maybe there's bonus points for turning it in before the deadline?



The SMP WU's have gotten harder.  From Stanford:



> The system must have a recent dual core processor or better to run this client with the -smp switch in SMP mode. Four cores or more are strongly recommended. This means older single core processors cannot run this client with the -smp switch, and older dual cores will not meet the very short work unit deadlines. If after running this client with the -smp switch on an older dual or an older quad core system, and the client does not meet the work unit preferred deadline, please remove the SMP client and replace it with one or more instances of the CPU client and/or GPU client.


----------



## theonedub (May 6, 2011)

Creeping up


----------



## DaC (May 6, 2011)

Hell Yeah!! But we have to gather more people...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

DaC said:


> Hell Yeah!! But we have to gather more people...


I'm sending PM to other members. Should be able to scrape up another 150K ppd for the Chimp.


----------



## theonedub (May 6, 2011)

I really want to make sure I have the passkey right for the bonus, so does anyone know if there is a log entry that I can look for that will tell me the passkey was accepted? 

Since I am using v7 there is no way to check it with HFM or FahMon like normal.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2011)

Hey buck, garyinhere said you can have his Xeon for the CC, he may need help setting it up though.


----------



## garyinhere (May 6, 2011)

ya if you want to do the team viewer thing you can use it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> Hey buck, garyinhere said you can have his Xeon for the CC, he may need help setting it up though.


10-4. I'll get with him. *Sneekypeet, thanks for adding 40K ppd for ChimPowerUp*


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2011)

You did all the work my friend, the thanks is yours for reaching out and reminding me to turn it all back on


----------



## DaC (May 6, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> You did all the work my friend, the thanks is yours for reaching out and reminding me to turn it all back on



Cool! More PPD!!! 

We're still going strong after the last update! =]


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

*Feanor(111frodon) is switching over to ChimPowerUp as well. He brings a very solid 60K PPD with him.* 

Walk softly and carry some big PPD with you!


----------



## DaC (May 6, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Feanor(111frodon) is switching over to ChimPowerUp as well. He brings a very solid 60K PPD with him.*
> 
> Walk softly and carry some big PPD with you!



Shame on my 12.5k..... =(


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2011)

Fyi:


----------



## DaC (May 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Fyi:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42022&stc=1&d=1304644031



I don't get what you want to say with this image.... lol... I'm pretty noob into Fold...


----------



## hat (May 6, 2011)

They want to creep up the ranks while the big boys are inactive during the CC


----------



## DaC (May 6, 2011)

hat said:


> They want to creep up the ranks while the big boys are inactive during the CC



Oh... I see....
Shame on them :shadedshu


----------



## hat (May 6, 2011)

Really, I doubt that's their intention. Maybe they just don't know/care about the CC. In any case, in my eyes their work is appreciated, no matter where the points go... remember the reason why we fold.


----------



## theonedub (May 6, 2011)

Im sure they are just not aware, some of those people are on the other side of the world


----------



## DaC (May 6, 2011)

hat said:


> Really, I doubt that's their intention. Maybe they just don't know/care about the CC. In any case, in my eyes their work is appreciated, no matter where the points go... remember the reason why we fold.



Yeah... for sure... I was just being sarcastic....


----------



## hat (May 6, 2011)

Me too, but it's hard to pick up sarcasm through text, and I just wanted to make sure nobody thought I was being a dick.


----------



## sy5tem (May 6, 2011)

i have to quit with my main rig 6950 is now freezing and artifact in game! its going down rma time fook


----------



## DaC (May 6, 2011)

hat said:


> Me too, but it's hard to pick up sarcasm through text, and I just wanted to make sure nobody thought I was being a dick.



Yeah, I know what you mean... 



sy5tem said:


> i have to quit with my main rig 6950 is now freezing and artifact in game! its going down rma time fook



Naaahh.... you can you wait for 10 days to do that....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Fyi:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42022&stc=1&d=1304644031


I PM'd most of them already.

 Um, looks like my buddy Zodac @ OCN was messing around and banned me from the Shout Box LOL


----------



## TheGrapist (May 6, 2011)

what kind of ppd should i be getting with my gtx 465?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2011)

I forgot to switch over my gtx285...  Everything is switched over now! I installed the GTX480 this morning before CC and it's been folding for CC!


----------



## theonedub (May 6, 2011)

Chat over @ HWC is pretty weak- headache inducing.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

TheGrapist said:


> what kind of ppd should i be getting with my gtx 465?


About 11K with clocks in the 850mhz range.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 6, 2011)

Does this look alright? (C2D E8500 & Radeon HD4850):






Also, RivaTuner is seeing GPU usage at only 50%. Is F@H using 100% of my GPU and it just isn't showing up as such, or do I need to change some setting? I want it to use 100%...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Does this look alright? (C2D E8500 & Radeon HD4850):
> 
> http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m607/Binary-Mage/Chimp_Challenge_FAH.png
> 
> Also, RivaTuner is seeing GPU usage at only 50%. Is F@H using 100% of my GPU and it just isn't showing up as such, or do I need to change some setting? I want it to use 100%...


6) For those of you Folding on Radeon HD2xxx-HD4xxx, please add the following Environmental Variables to your system. *It will increase the Folding client's PPD, and reduce the load on your CPU thereby increasing the PPD for the CPU client*. These won't blow your computer up.
Where:
XP: Computer=>Properties=>Advanced=>Environmental Variables
Win7: Computer=>Properties=>Advanced System Settings=>Environmental Variables
What:
BROOK_YIELD 2
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1
FLUSH_INTERVAL 128

FLUSH_INTERVAL can be set anywhere from 128 to 256. Lower number for stability, higher for greater PPD output. CHeck the load on your card (in CCC) and increase the number until the load's close to 100% and the load on the CPU is fairly low.
Forum members have had success with settings betweeen 128 and 200


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2011)

I'm pushing 150k ppd, with a 2600k, w3570, five GTX 460's, two GTX 275's and one GTX 275 co-op.  I also have a GTX 470 and a GTX 460 sitting on the sidelines.  Yep I went to big and didn't have the amps in the basement to power them.


----------



## theonedub (May 6, 2011)

I wanted to pick up a 460 just for the CC, if you want a spot for it to fold my board has the room and my PSU has the amps.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

Crap. It looks like HWC's server is down. I think the Smack Box brought it to it's knees!


----------



## BinaryMage (May 6, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Crap. It looks like HWC's server is down. I think the Smack Box brought it to it's knees!



Looks like it. There were over 100 people on, the server probably couldn't support that kind of load. Hopefully it'll be up soon.

And on the GPU note, setting FLUSH_INTERVAL to 256 helped, but my GPU is still running only about 70%. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## johnspack (May 6, 2011)

Heheh,  the other hardware forums are getting busy this time,  I got a private pm from overclockers.net to join their chimp challenge.  Except of course my farm is TPU built,  so that's where it stays!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

And as of 11:30PM EST, ChimPowerUp moves into 4th place. Keep the pressure on em' guy's!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> And as of 11:30PM EST, ChimPowerUp moves into 4th place. Keep the pressure on em' guy's!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110505/Capture047987.jpg



Did all of our -bigadv stuff hit?


----------



## johnspack (May 6, 2011)

Wow,  well I'll throw what little I have at it.  Maybe even spurts of my 285s!
Ug,  now I have to reinstall my damaged xp64 install to do it,  more work,  oh well....


----------



## BinaryMage (May 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Did all of our -bigadv stuff hit?



Probably so, our Total Folding Points jumped quite a bit.


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2011)

i joined in for now, some updated instructions for 7.1.24 would be nice.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2011)

We have moved into 3rd place.


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> We have moved into 3rd place.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110506/Capture061.jpg



all thanks to me. 6 cores of raw power.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Did all of our -bigadv stuff hit?



I didn't turn one in yet, but I have one coming on Sat, and one on Sun.


----------



## mstenholm (May 6, 2011)

My 185 k just uploaded


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2011)

Calling for all the help possible from our WCG members

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2276901#post2276901


Question, can the 1090T do folding as well?  If so, I'll switch it over too!


----------



## KieX (May 6, 2011)

2 SMP with bonus and 1 bigadv dropping in next few hours for me. Next 2 days 3 more bigadv. 

My guess is that with so many bigadvs runnning in our team we're going to hammer the points in massive blows rather than a nice curve


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

All right, the boss says us crunchers must help our folding brothers and I agree
You guys helped us out for quite a bit recently
I will switch over my second i7 970 in system specs. However I have one issue, I am running Vista 32bit. I do have 6GB of ram and was wondering if it is possible to run -bigadv???


----------



## dank1983man420 (May 6, 2011)

could someone please send me the pass key for the big WU? I might put two CPU's try to get one or 2 before the deadline.


----------



## mstenholm (May 6, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I PM'd most of them already.
> 
> Um, looks like my buddy Zodac @ OCN was messing around and banned me from the Shout Box LOL



What ???? Censorship of the worst kind.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2011)

2nd place


----------



## mstenholm (May 6, 2011)

dank1983man420 said:


> could someone please send me the pass key for the big WU? I might put two CPU's try to get one or 2 before the deadline.



Sent


----------



## animal007uk (May 6, 2011)

Can people still join? If we can ill try to set something up when i get home from work later.

I might need a bit of help with the GPU client tho, I did try the v7 client out but wasen't sure how to set it up even tho i followed the guide, It worked to a point but i wasen't sure if i was getting the new cores.


----------



## mstenholm (May 6, 2011)

HammerON said:


> All right, the boss says us crunchers must help our folding brothers and I agree
> You guys helped us out for quite a bit recently
> I will switch over my second i7 970 in system specs. However I have one issue, I am running Vista 32bit. I do have 6GB of ram and was wondering if it is possible to run -bigadv???



No problem as far as I know. The 3 GB limit is however close to the RAM used so make sure not to run other heavy aplications.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2011)

if the lines on that chart is continuing this way we will be in 1st place soon i think, we're rocketing atm


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> No problem as far as I know. The 3 GB limit is however close to the RAM used so make sure not to run other heavy aplications.



Cool thanks. I will be adding my main i7 970 as well and one of the GTX 580's.


----------



## dank1983man420 (May 6, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Sent



Thanks!  Switched one rig fully over, will switch the one still running in my name that hasn't been touched in weeks within the hour and will get the sandy and 2 gpus in my HTPC going in the morning when I am not as stoned


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

Need pass key asap people!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2011)

sent


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if the lines on that chart is continuing this way we will be in 1st place soon i think, we're rocketing atm



When the -bigadv's start dropping things will change.  However, we are doing well.  Keep up the work guys!


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2011)

according to the info i have so far, my CPU is going to average 1250PPD, with GPU unknown for now.


is that about right for my CPU?


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

Okay first i7 970 is up. Lot easier to setup than last year. Thanks for the pass key guys!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2011)

F@H stats for android lol


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

I am trying to install on my 3rd rig in system specs and I get this error:





This is a i7 920 w/ 2 GB of ram on XP 32bit...
What do I need to do???


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2011)

did you try and set the compatibility to win xp?


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

Are you talking about this? If so, no option for XP:


----------



## mstenholm (May 6, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Okay first i7 970 is up. Lot easier to setup than last year. Thanks for the pass key guys!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110506/Capture005.jpg



Hmm, no -bigadv and I see that you have checked that box. A dry spell?

As to your question for rig 3- I would to try to re-start the PC. Best I got, sorry.


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2011)

@ Hammer, Tracker uses .NET 3.5, make sure you have it updated.


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Hmm, no -bigadv and I see that you have checked that box. A dry spell?
> 
> As to your question for rig 3- I would to try to re-start the PC. Best I got, sorry.




That was because I did not check the boxes before hitting "start". Should I stop and delete current WU???


----------



## johnspack (May 6, 2011)

Can someone lend me their big city isp?  My boxes were down for hours again.  Arrrg.  I hate shaw.


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2011)

If you do, hopefully it will pick up a -bigadv work unit.


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> @ Hammer, Tracker uses .NET 3.5, make sure you have it updated.



Thanks oily! That was it


----------



## basco (May 6, 2011)

sorry for noob question.

is this ok??


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2011)

Ahh just glad you got it working...*Thank You* for all the help Hammer

EDIT basco, if you want to help in the Chimp Challenge then change your user name to ChimPowerUp (remember it's case sensitive) in the v7 client.


----------



## basco (May 6, 2011)

thanks for quick answer
now ok? want to fold for this challenge 2011 and tpu

and can i use the fah gpu tracker instead?

which is better 6core with ht ore gpu like 470 or 570gtx?


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

Switched the lappy over


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2011)

basco said:


> thanks for quick answer
> now ok? want to fold for this challenge 2011 and tpu
> 
> and can i use the fah gpu tracker instead?
> ...



Looks good now basco 

As for the FAH GPU Tracker you can use it if you prefer.

You can fold on both your CPU and GPU at the same time if you like


----------



## basco (May 6, 2011)

but i need a passkey for cpu?

thanks in advance


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2011)

basco said:


> but i need a passkey for cpu?
> 
> thanks in advance



PM sent, you need the passkey when running the SMP client for your CPU


----------



## basco (May 6, 2011)

thanks.
will try xeon 5650 and 2x gpu in the afternoon.


----------



## DaC (May 6, 2011)

Nice Job Guys! Keep pushing it!! Our team grew a lot over this night... =]


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2011)

basco said:


> thanks.
> will try xeon 5650 and 2x gpu in the afternoon.



Should give you a nice PPD with that setup.My i7 970 gives me ~60,000 PPD with a 4.2 GHz OC running the SMP -bigadv client.

You can follow my guide for setting up the FAH GPU Tracker here -

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137137


----------



## basco (May 6, 2011)

ok so cpu is better then gpu


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2011)

Yeah CPU is better if you are running the likes of an i7 with 4 or 6 cores and a good OC.


----------



## johnspack (May 6, 2011)

Farm back up.  Points should start showing within an hour or 2.....
I'll switch my other box over for awhile tomorrow to make up for it


----------



## El Fiendo (May 6, 2011)

Now how's a guy supposed to lurk anonymously on the forums if you guys require a PM to ask for the pass code to do the bigadv folding for ChimPowerUp? I mean honestly.

And furthermore, Fahtracker V2? FAHClient V7? Who's been going around making my F@H easier to install and setup? More importantly, why haven't I been kept in the loop on this. I mean its not like I've been... uh... yea, nevermind. 

So I need the lowdown, could someone summarize these suckers for me please? I've got the console clients right now (and my hardware sadly hasn't changed). Are there PPD advantages to using this new Fahcore? Consider my knowledge of this subject reset and null as I've only been keeping the computers running but not updating myself on the current software. In other words, use smaller words, smile a lot and don't stare at me when I start drooling. That's just rude.


Also, thanks to the guys for the shout outs during my absence. And msgclb, my child support payments are totally in the mail, I swear it. No really, I owe you for taking care of my baby while I was busy being a deadbeat dad to my poor little Folding Pie thread.


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

Okay - got the main rig folding with both GTX 580's and the i7 970


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> Now how's a guy supposed to lurk anonymously on the forums if you guys require a PM to ask for the pass code to do the bigadv folding for ChimPowerUp? I mean honestly.
> 
> And furthermore, Fahtracker V2? FAHClient V7? Who's been going around making my F@H easier to install and setup? More importantly, why haven't I been kept in the loop on this. I mean its not like I've been... uh... yea, nevermind.
> 
> ...



*Holy Cow, This is almost as big as Bin Laden's death.* Welcome back my friend!!! There are only core improvements for ATI 5xxx and 6xxx. Things have not changed much since your hiatus. We now have Fahtracker V2, which is an automated app for setting up and monitoring the clients. I believe your clients have the latest cores that you need. Maybe a driver update is all you need. It's good to chat with you again!

*BTW, great work guy's. It looks like ChimPowerUp is bucking for #2 position as of 7:30am EST.*


----------



## El Fiendo (May 6, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Holy Cow, This is almost as big as Bin Laden's death.* Welcome back my friend!!! There are only core improvements for ATI 5xxx and 6xxx. Things have not changed much since your hiatus. We now have Fahtracker V2, which is an automated app for setting up and monitoring the clients. I believe your clients have the latest cores that you need. Maybe a driver update is all you need. It's good to chat with you again!





Well I'm glad I'm not too in the dark then, Fahtracker V2 looks to be awesome, and I've just finished setting up the clients to ChimPowerUp. Sorry for the delay. If you could PM me that bigadv key code I'll get it in place on the CPUs and get cranking. Also, I'll be bringing my third rig back online for this. I haven't seen how its stability is with its SSD but its not overclocked so I don't see why it would crash. I'll be running the F@H clients off of a standard HDD though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> Well I'm glad I'm not too in the dark then, Fahtracker V2 looks to be awesome, and I've just finished setting up the clients to ChimPowerUp. Sorry for the delay. If you could PM me that bigadv key code I'll get it in place on the CPUs and get cranking. Also, I'll be bringing my third rig back online for this. I haven't seen how its stability is with its SSD but its not overclocked so I don't see why it would crash. I'll be running the F@H clients off of a standard HDD though.



PM sent.


----------



## conset23 (May 6, 2011)

now have 3 WU with:
WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
any ideas? turning off firewall does not help
using 7.1.24 build


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2011)

conset23 said:


> now have 3 WU with:
> WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to read response packet: HTTP_OK
> any ideas? turning off firewall does not help
> using 7.1.24 build



Switch back to the previous version, this build somehow still has bugs that have not been fixed.


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> Well I'm glad I'm not too in the dark then, Fahtracker V2 looks to be awesome, and I've just finished setting up the clients to ChimPowerUp. Sorry for the delay.



You bastard, you come out of hibernation after I put you on blast for lurking

On a serious note-welcome back my friend and glad to see that you're doing OK


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2011)

El Fiendo, welcome back!

Hammeron, I'd like to see a HFM.net SS of what you're doing.  Don't think I'm the only one.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> according to the info i have so far, my CPU is going to average 1250PPD, with GPU unknown for now.
> 
> 
> is that about right for my CPU?



What client are you using?


----------



## DaC (May 6, 2011)

2nd place... cool.. I suspect we won't do that bad after all...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

*DustyShiv is bringing 30K PPD over to ChimPowerUp today!* Big thanks to all the guys that have switched over to the Chimp.

*P.S. TPU has just overtaken OCN for 2nd Place as of 11:30am EST. WOOT!*


----------



## hat (May 6, 2011)

I accidentally my main system yesterday (the one with the GTX260) and I had to reformat. Will be rejoining soon.


----------



## DaC (May 6, 2011)

where is our backup ?
How much would a c2d e6300 (1.86) / 8600GT put ?


----------



## theonedub (May 6, 2011)

Looks like we slipped back to 3rd, its going to be neck and neck with OCN for a little bit. 

I'm trying to find a way to grab a low cost 460 and then possibly expedite my 580 purchase.


----------



## DaC (May 6, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Looks like we slipped back to 3rd, its going to be neck and neck with OCN for a little bit.
> 
> I'm trying to find a way to grab a low cost 460 and then possibly expedite my 580 purchase.



If I had money I would have bought your 570....


----------



## mstenholm (May 6, 2011)

*Team spirit*

I complied these number from stats.free-dc.org after second (of 4) updates:

Beavers_Gone_Bananas	92,3 %
OCNChimpin	                76,1
*ChimPowerUp	                90,2*
EVGApes	                        50,4
maximum_monkey	        40,6
CustomBitChimps	        50,3
Monkey_Bollocks	        48,7
TSCh!mp	                        47,1
T32monkeys	                44,1

The numbers show how many procent of the teams output go towards the CC.
I would add that NCIX who has an "agreement" with the beavers for some reason only are outputting ½ of their normal...wonder where the rest of the points are going....

Even if we don't win by points we win by commitment. Well done folders (and crunchers)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2011)

We are extremely close to OCNChimpin.  Only .03 points away from them.  I gather we will pass them again, and they will then pass us again, and the top three are pretty much set for the next few days.  How the Beavers are doing better than everyone else, I have no idea.


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> ... How the Beavers are doing better than everyone else, I have no idea.



Me neither...


----------



## DaC (May 6, 2011)

maybe it's the other half from NCIX


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> How the Beavers are doing better than everyone else, I have no idea.



I kinda knew this was going to happen And I will leave it at that.

But do not be discouraged as it's too early in the game to call it and our -bigadv's have not landed.

And the fact that we're head to head with OCN and ahead of EVGA (the big boys) is already quite an accomplishment this early.


----------



## Bow (May 6, 2011)




----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I kinda knew this was going to happen And I will leave it at that.
> 
> But do not be discouraged as it's to early in the game to call it and our -bigadv's have not landed.



Both you and Buck hinted it at earlier and we knew that they would be doing better than anyone else.  Anyway, it looks like we have a good slope going and COULD catch up if we keep up the good work.


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I kinda knew this was going to happen And I will leave it at that.
> 
> But do not be discouraged as it's too early in the game to call it and our -bigadv's have not landed.
> 
> And the fact that we're head to head with OCN and ahead of EVGA (the big boys) is already quite an accomplishment this early.



Just dumped a -bigadv and another 2 due in the next 8 hours 

I have to agree... for a small team we are still one to be reckoned with, and we are doing an amazing job this year beating the _big_ teams.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2011)

After day 1 we are in third place.  Good job so far everyone.  When the -bigadv stuff hits the game will change though!  Looks like both OCNChimpin and ourselves might catch up to the Beavers, just a matter of time.  Going to be a tight race.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2011)

i hear that the canucks teamed up with ncix :s


----------



## mstenholm (May 6, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i hear that the canucks teamed up with ncix :s



Yes there is no chance that we will catch them. Caseking have SR-1 now....... Dream on poor guy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 6, 2011)

rather unfair imo

but i'd rather be on 2nd place feeling good than being on 1st knowing we cheated


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

Lappy:






i7 920 (only 2GB of ram) and it doesn't appear to be folding (HELP)  :





i7 970 (don't think it is running -bigadv for some reason) :





My main i7 970 and two GTX 580's. I need to adjust someting. Should I have selected the "Add -advmthods" box for both gpu's? And why the hell is my CPU showing such low numbers??? :


----------



## theonedub (May 6, 2011)

^ Maybe let BUCK remote in and get them all sorted for you


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

Shit I am all for it!!!
One reason I was hesitant switching over from crunching is because crunching is so easy

Buck or Bog - got time to help???

What should each GTX 580 be pulling in for numbers? And the what should the i7 970's be pulling in if they are running -bigadv or SMP???
Thanks for the help. I do not have the time right now to research these issues/questions


----------



## mstenholm (May 6, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Lappy:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110506/Capture009135.jpg
> 
> i7 920 (only 2GB of ram) and it doesn't appear to be folding (HELP)  :
> ...



Told you not to run GPUs next to your hex. That said these figures are way low.

The second SS is OK. 6900 is a -bigadv. What are your clocks on this rig?

Nice lappy.

Edit: Your GPUs are doing fine, but your I970 could pull 92 k PP own its own @ 4.1 Ghz,


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

Shoot forgot about that. So should I diasble the GPU's and restart/delete/do something?

If you are talking about the i7 970 in the third ss it is only oc to 3.87GHz. Glad to hear though that it is working on a -bigadv

Restarted the client for the i7 920 and she is folding again on smp. Would like to run -bigadv but I only have 2GB of ram...


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Me neither...



HWC has NICX and Asus helping them.


----------



## theonedub (May 6, 2011)

NCIX I knew about, but ASUS too?

Way to go HWC /sarcasm 

If ASUS wanted to compete in the CC why didnt they just get/request an invite? I don't know how teams are invited whatsoever.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 6, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> rather unfair imo
> 
> but i'd rather be on 2nd place feeling good than being on 1st knowing we cheated



Guys that is mean, they did not really cheat.  They used Social Engineering to increase their PPD.  "We will let you advertise on our website for free if you help us fold." 

Now next year if we were to find a smaller tech forum and ask them to participate, then that would be fair I gather, however the rules could possibly change once EVGA gets all butthurt about how they have the most PPD and no Chimp Points and what not.


----------



## DaC (May 6, 2011)

is it me or nobody made any ppd on the last update ? LoL.....


----------



## HammerON (May 6, 2011)

Okay - diabled the 2 GTX 580's so the i7 970 can do it's thing
Thanks bog for the help


----------



## fixt (May 7, 2011)

ROFL - Wow, some masters of the BS I see 


Actually, I heard HWC had enlisted the help of IBM's big blue 

Haxx!


----------



## msgclb (May 7, 2011)

Someone started probably a GPU3 client withing the last few hours using ChimpPowerUp.

Restart the client using *ChimPowerUp*.



Rank Team 	Rank Project 	User Name 	Change 24hr 	Change 7days 	Points 24hr Avg 	Points Update 	Points Today 	Points Week 	Points Total 	WUs Total
23	165,869	ChimpPowerUp 	3	154	3,542	1,348	1,348	24,792	24,792	30


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2011)

fixt said:


> ROFL - Wow, some masters of the BS I see
> 
> 
> Actually, I heard HWC had enlisted the help of IBM's big blue
> ...



So where did so many of them go?  martin metal 88 included.:shadedshu

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=183368


----------



## hat (May 7, 2011)

Seems there's no honor in anything anymore... this contest doesn't even mean anything, it's just supposed to be for fun. Why cheat to win?


----------



## fixt (May 7, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> So where did so many of them go?  martin metal 88 included.:shadedshu
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=183368



Take a quick guess what the gray names indicate?
Also a quick peek at the "weekly total = 0"
I'm no Sherlock Holmes, but it probably means they've been inactive for a while 
And seeing as how Beavers_Gone_Bananas started earning points less than a week ago, I think its safe to say they didn't go there.

As far as Mr.Martin goes, he not only falls into the above category, but 
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/members/martin_metal_88.html

With 3,771 post since joining in 2009, I'd say he's a pretty big part of our group.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2011)

fixt said:


> Take a quick guess what the gray names indicate?
> Also a quick peek at the "weekly total = 0"
> I'm no Sherlock Holmes, but it probably means they've been inactive for a while
> And seeing as how Beavers_Gone_Bananas started earning points less than a week ago, I think its safe to say they didn't go there.
> ...



You forgot about folding for NCIX befoere the CC.


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2011)

Ok guys no need to get into a pissing contest now. The whole idea was to recruit more folders and we've all done that. HWC so far has made a strong showing, no need to concede as we still have 8 days to go. Name callings are useless at this Point are pointless, let the captains deal with all that stuff. Fold on ChimPowerUp!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Ok guys no need to get into a pissing contest now. The whole idea was to recruit more folders and we've all done that. HWC so far has made a strong showing, no need to concede as we still have 8 days to go. Name callings are useless at this are pointless, let the captains deal with all that stuff. Fold on ChimPowerUp!



Sorry.


----------



## xrealm20 (May 7, 2011)

--- can someone pm me the smp passkey?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2011)

xrealm20 said:


> --- can someone pm me the smp passkey?



Done.


----------



## xrealm20 (May 7, 2011)

so - one last question -

I used to fold, about two years ago.  I've got somewhere around 2million points but they are with team 33. I'm guessing there isn't a way for me to move those points to team TPU?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 7, 2011)

xrealm20 said:


> so - one last question -
> 
> I used to fold, about two years ago.  I've got somewhere around 2million points but they are with team 33. I'm guessing there isn't a way for me to move those points to team TPU?



No.  If this were true, team TPU would have 10x the points it did.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2011)

xrealm20 said:


> so - one last question -
> 
> I used to fold, about two years ago.  I've got somewhere around 2million points but they are with team 33. I'm guessing there isn't a way for me to move those points to team TPU?



You?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=340535


----------



## theonedub (May 7, 2011)

Points don't transfer but you could start folding again


----------



## Mindweaver (May 7, 2011)

I think our points kickass! 2,032,840  I'm going to try and switch some more stuff over sunday.. I've been in wedding rehearsal all day!.. but i did put the 470 into the 2500k to fold this morning before i left.. hehehe The wedding is tomorrow.. so i'll be there all day, but hopefully sunday i can change over some more hardware to help out. i've got all my GPU's folding and one CPU so far. I still can't get over our numbers! Great job team!  Oh yea and it's not my wedding.. hehehe It's my g/f's brothers wedding!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2011)

Please someone PM the Passkey. About to set my 460 up for this.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 7, 2011)

sent jr! 

EDIT: Goodnight guys!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2011)

Thanks MW. Folding on both cpu & gpu now.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2011)

The passkey is only required for smp or -bigadv

For GPU's all you need is ChimPowerUp as your user name.
Team number is 50711


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2011)

I just got a 980X and want to give this a shot.  Someone PM me the Passkey please.


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2011)

t_ski said:


> someone pm me the passkey please.



yhpm


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I just got a 980X and want to give this a shot.  Someone PM me the Passkey please.



PM sent


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I just got a 980X and want to give this a shot.  Someone PM me the Passkey please.



Done.


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2011)

Got it.  Looking ok?







I tested it before I put in the passkey, so the work resumed after I restarted it.


----------



## basco (May 7, 2011)

should i use add advmethods for gpu(gtx480) too??

thanks in advance


----------



## 1freedude (May 7, 2011)

*g' mornin' folders!*

my rig made it through the night while i was at work, but it failed 90%

I toned down the factory oc from 655 to 620 on the gpu core, and 1407 to 1334 on the shader, hopefully this will improve accuracy.

oh, would it be worth it to get a E7500 at stock 2.93 and a hd4650 going, too (htpc)?


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 7, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> The passkey is only required for smp or -bigadv
> 
> For GPU's all you need is ChimPowerUp as your user name.
> Team number is 50711



I have been running SMP.  to everyone! Here's to winning the jaded monkey this year!

@freedude

Wouldn't hurt just don't expect a ton of ppd out of the rig.


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2011)

basco said:


> should i use add advmethods for gpu(gtx480) too??
> 
> thanks in advance



If it is just a GPU folding yes, with a CPU as well no.


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Got it.  Looking ok?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110507/gfgfxgfj.jpg
> 
> I tested it before I put in the passkey, so the work resumed after I restarted it.



It's looking good, P6901 is a -bigadv WU. Your CPU should be able to finish that thing in 1.5 days with a healthy OC.


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2011)

Still rolling along this morning:






OC is 4.2GHz


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Still rolling along this morning:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110507/asdfg.jpg
> 
> OC is 4.2GHz



Something is off T, do you have all cores enabled (hyperthread)? I would hate to think that a 12 core dedicated CPU could only pull 68K total You should be pulling well over 70K if all 12 cores are folding.


----------



## djjaeger82 (May 7, 2011)

I'm pretty new to this, but I'd like to help.  I've got an i5-750 @ 3.8ghz and a 6950.  Do I need to use the -smp or -bigadv?  Thx in advance, Dan


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2011)

djjaeger82 said:


> I'm pretty new to this, but I'd like to help.  I've got an i5-750 @ 3.8ghz and a 6950.  Do I need to use the -smp or -bigadv?  Thx in advance, Dan



Only -smp boss since you have a quad(-bigadv is 6-8 cores minimum). Use the V7 client if you're going to use that 6950 as well.


----------



## oily_17 (May 7, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Something is off T, do you have all cores enabled (hyperthread)? I would hate to think that a 12 core dedicated CPU could only pull 68K total You should be pulling well over 70K if all 12 cores are folding.



68K is about right with his OC at 4.2, my 970 pulls around 64K in windows but seems to pull more when using Linux


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> 68K is about right with his OC at 4.2, my 970 pulls around 64K in windows but seems to pull more when using Linux



So is the 64K the base PPD or is the bonus already included?


----------



## djjaeger82 (May 7, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Only -smp boss since you have a quad(-bigadv is 6-8 cores minimum). Use the V7 client if you're going to use that 6950 as well.



Thanks for the quick explanation.  I'm up and running on the v7 client with an SMP and a GPU slot (hopefully thats the correct way for me to configure).  How can I view my PPD in the v7 client?  Also, if i pause to tweak my overclock more will I lose my progress?  Thx again for answering my newb questions


----------



## oily_17 (May 7, 2011)

bogmali said:


> So is the 64K the base PPD or is the bonus already included?



Thats with the bonus added, should take about 1.5 days per WU and you should get ~90K for the WU


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2011)

djjaeger82 said:


> Also, if i pause to tweak my overclock more will I lose my progress?  Thx again for answering my newb questions



No, you will not lose your progress.


----------



## xrealm20 (May 7, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> You?
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=340535



yep - that's me.


----------



## djjaeger82 (May 7, 2011)

Can someone pm me the pass key since i'm running SMP


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 7, 2011)

djjaeger82 said:


> Can someone pm me the pass key since i'm running SMP



done.


----------



## xrealm20 (May 7, 2011)

Well - just brought online this little farm of some new Dell desktops.

All SB Core i5-2500's...











Plus I have my 4GHz i7 860 crunching at home... so it's not a huge farm, but hopefully it'll help =)


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

That will fold quite well.


----------



## xrealm20 (May 7, 2011)

hope so - I'm guessing they will average somewhere around 11k - 13k each.


----------



## hat (May 7, 2011)

Are you running -bigadv on them?


----------



## dustyshiv (May 7, 2011)

Ok guys...I have switched over my primary rigs to fold and stop crunchin. I have installed the new v7 client and have 6 gigs of memory and i7920s on my rigs. I have configured my client to get bigadv WU. How do I know that i got a Bigadv WU?


----------



## xrealm20 (May 7, 2011)

hat said:


> Are you running -bigadv on them?



Can't - they are only 4 thread chips... no HT.

The i7 at home is running -bigadv...


----------



## Yukikaze (May 7, 2011)

Trying to get my four 9600GSOs going. So far, nothing but trouble. My Opteron 180 rig has a pair and it just keeps on locking up constantly. Need to finish up the E1500 box with the other pair of GSOs to see whether that one will fare any better.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 7, 2011)

Can someone pm me the pass key since i'm running SMP big adv and smp core a3 please


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> Can someone pm me the pass key since i'm running SMP big adv and smp core a3 please



Done.


----------



## mstenholm (May 7, 2011)

dustyshiv said:


> Ok guys...I have switched over my primary rigs to fold and stop crunchin. I have installed the new v7 client and have 6 gigs of memory and i7920s on my rigs. I have configured my client to get bigadv WU. How do I know that i got a Bigadv WU?



WU 2684, 2685, 2686, 2692, 6900 and 6901are all big ones.

Just uploaded a 6900 (around 92.500) and got a 2684 in return
Next one will come in about ½ hour.


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Something is off T, do you have all cores enabled (hyperthread)? I would hate to think that a 12 core dedicated CPU could only pull 68K total You should be pulling well over 70K if all 12 cores are folding.



All cores are enabled:






Current progress:






Would it be worth it to add a 6970 into the mix?  My two concerns are fan noise (not watercooled, at least not yet), and that I belive you guys said it would take away from the CPU score.



mstenholm said:


> WU 2684, 2685, 2686, 2692, *6900 and 6900 *are all big ones.



You mean 6900 and *6901*?


----------



## mstenholm (May 7, 2011)

t_ski said:


> All cores are enabled:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110507/tskmngr.jpg
> 
> ...



NOOOOOO, at least not in this rig. You will end up getting less points because of the disturbance from the GPU. Your 65 k PPD (around 94.000 points) are good. I think that Bogmali mixed up PPD and points. I do that all the time 

Sure, 6901.


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2011)

Thanks - that's what I thought


----------



## t_ski (May 7, 2011)

Buck, can you add this link to the first post please?

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

haaaaaaaaaa my Atom D330 just finished its first WU!!! 552 points to our team.... LoL.... average of 700ppd but between "no reason" restarts, it took 2 days.... 

My i5 rig already dropped 27k in these two days...
Summing 0.82% from our total.... :shadedshu


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Your 65 k PPD (around 94.000 points) are good. I think that Bogmali mixed up PPD and points. I do that all the time



That answered my question then


----------



## mstenholm (May 7, 2011)

1.13 Chimp points in next update


----------



## catnipkiller (May 7, 2011)

i dont know if my pc is stable enouf for this due it to rando freezing on me


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> i dont know if my pc is stable enouf for this due it to rando freezing on me



Freezing or blue-screening? Try decreasing overclocks. Folding and crunching continuously can crash many otherwise stable overclocks.


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> 1.13 Chimp points in next update



Sweet! Looking at the chart your rig really put a nice upgrade on this last update.


----------



## mstenholm (May 7, 2011)

That was only partly (25 %) due to my WU.

One more same size at the next update.


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> That was only partly (25 %) due to my WU.
> 
> One more same size at the next update.



Cool! 
I'll put another 1000 points probably in the next update.... 

Next year I'll prepare "myself" to the next chimp... I'll just need some help fromTPU of course as I live in Brazil... 
I'm thinking about buying one or two rig from you guys to fold for the contest then selling it here after it ends...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 7, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Buck, can you add this link to the first post please?
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/



Done!


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

DaC said:


> Cool!
> I'll put another 1000 points probably in the next update....
> 
> Next year I'll prepare "myself" to the next chimp... I'll just need some help fromTPU of course as I live in Brazil...
> I'm thinking about buying one or two rig from you guys to fold for the contest then selling it here after it ends...



You can also just ask some friends if they'd be willing to have you run it on their rigs for the CC. It's only 10 days. Buying and selling rigs probably wouldn't be that efficient. Better to just buy one dedicated folder that you leave running all year.


----------



## mstenholm (May 7, 2011)

DaC said:


> Cool!
> I'll put another 1000 points probably in the next update....
> 
> Next year I'll prepare "myself" to the next chimp... I'll just need some help fromTPU of course as I live in Brazil...
> I'm thinking about buying one or two rig from you guys to fold for the contest then selling it here after it ends...



I'm going to Brazil next week, but I leave my rigs in cooler Denmark


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> You can also just ask some friends if they'd be willing to have you run it on their rigs for the CC. It's only 10 days. Buying and selling rigs probably wouldn't be that efficient. Better to just buy one dedicated folder that you leave running all year.



Well, my friends actually aren't that crazy about computers... most of them have notebooks.... only one guy I know likes desktop, but he won't leave it on to fold for 10 days.... even because it's just a E2200 with 7950gt....
Most of my friends laugh on me about being part of this contest... 
Anyway... hardware here in Brazil is way more expensive than in the US.... in the end if I'm lucky and escape from taxing (import duties is 60% here) I can make a nice profit.... although a gear that put a lot of PPD would be just a pain to sell here.... but If I do have some spare money, I could do that for sure...


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I'm going to Brazil next week, but I leave my rigs in cooler Denmark



LoL! Really ? Where are you going to ? Job ? Vacation ?


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

DaC said:


> Well, my friends actually aren't that crazy about computers... most of them have notebooks.... only one guy I know likes desktop, but he won't leave it on to fold for 10 days.... even because it's just a E2200 with 7950gt....
> Most of my friends laugh on me about being part of this contest...
> Anyway... hardware here in Brazil is way more expensive than in the US.... in the end if I'm lucky and escape from taxing (import duties is 60% here) I can make a nice profit.... although a gear that put a lot of PPD would be just a pain to sell here.... but If I do have some spare money, I could do that for sure...



Ah, I see. Well, I hope you can find a way to get cheap computer parts... wonder how pricey Newegg shipping is to Brazil? That would probably let you evade the taxes.


----------



## mstenholm (May 7, 2011)

DaC said:


> LoL! Really ? Where are you going to ? Job ? Vacation ?



Job. My last WU apperently only gave us 8955 point (no bonus). Hmm


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Ah, I see. Well, I hope you can find a way to get cheap computer parts... wonder how pricey Newegg shipping is to Brazil? That would probably let you evade the taxes.



They don't ship to Brazil.
Amazon ships but isn't really worth it..... most of companies that sell from there to Brazil won't declare a different price on parts and like amazon who is willing to Sell will ask for DHL or Fedex shipping..... which isn't less than $125.00 to ship something very light...
So lets day I want a i7-2600k from Amazon..... 
$300.00 for the cpu.... around $125.00 for shipping. $425.00 + 60% import tax... (more 18% over that from another tax for using a service from courrier like DHL)....
Let's see....  total.. $802.4 for a single i7-2600k if I were to do everything by the book.
Ebay can be a better choice, but it's hard to find someone willing to sell to Brazil with a lower cost shipping and declaring a lower price.....
I usually rely on some friends I made over TPU to help me getting my stuff... if it weren't for them I would still be with my A64-3000 from 2006.... LoL.... serious it probably would be something like a E2180 with a geforce 8600....


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Job. My last WU apperently only gave us 8955 point (no bonus). Hmm



Cool anyway!
If you're coming to São Paulo and need some help or are just bored, let me know!


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

DaC said:


> They don't ship to Brazil.
> Amazon ships but isn't really worth it..... most of companies that sell from there to Brazil won't declare a different price on parts and like amazon who is willing to Sell will ask for DHL or Fedex shipping..... which isn't less than $125.00 to ship something very light...
> So lets day I want a i7-2600k from Amazon.....
> $300.00 for the cpu.... around $125.00 for shipping. $425.00 + 60% import tax... (more 18% over that from another tax for using a service from courrier like DHL)....
> ...



That sucks. Some members of the F@h team might be able to help out, though.


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> That sucks. Some members of the F@h team might be able to help out, though.



Yeah... really sucks! 
Who knows... if someone here don't mind helping, I don't mind asking for help....  
Peet for example is really a nice guy that is always willing to help me.


----------



## catnipkiller (May 7, 2011)

up and running i hope it wont crash


----------



## mstenholm (May 7, 2011)

DaC said:


> Cool anyway!
> If you're coming to São Paulo and need some help or are just bored, let me know!



I'm only staying ½ day in São Paulo I think and then of to some place close to Brasillia. Got a spare i920 and some nice Mushkin (7-8-7-20). Damn high prices you have there. Better take a plane to US and do some serious shopping.

The previous WU was good and was uploaed just around the hour so it must have been included in the 1.13 Chimp point update. My two rigs are pretty much identical hardware- and software wise (cloned disk) so some times I get the same WU twice and then the deadline for bonus could be passed. Just checked my logs and that was not the case this time.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> up and running i hope it wont crash



Screen shot please.


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I'm only staying ½ day in São Paulo I think and then of to some place close to Brasillia. Got a spare i920 and some nice Mushkin (7-8-7-20). Damn high prices you have there. Better take a plane to US and do some serious shopping.
> 
> The previous WU was good and was uploaed just around the hour so it must have been included in the 1.13 Chimp point update. My two rigs are pretty much identical hardware- and software wise (cloned disk) so some times I get the same WU twice and then the deadline for bonus could be passed. Just checked my logs and that was not the case this time.





> Damn high prices you have there. Better take a plane to US and do some serious shopping.


And if I toldl you that there are some people that really do that....? 
Travel agencies sell a shopping tour package... a week in Miami just to buy stuff.... well... after that it is just to pray to the custom guy be nice to you when you arrive at Brazil's airport... (quota is only $500.00 for international travel in 3 months duties free)... 60% over declared parts and 100% over non declared parts in case your luggage is opened to be checked. Well this happens to Brazilians, to foreigns there isn't this kind  of issue.

How does the bonus system works in folding ? 
I thought you only made the points showed for the WU in the tracker.


----------



## catnipkiller (May 7, 2011)

im new to this is this fine? yell at me if not


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110507/pah pic.png
> im new to this is this fine? yell at me if not



what is your cpu ? PPD for it seems pretty low, my atom D330 puts almost 700PPD.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

Well, to me it seems your CPU should not be taking that long to finish the WU, but the GPU looks fine. DAC, I doubt your Atom puts out 700PPD, my C2D E8500 doesn't do that much.


----------



## catnipkiller (May 7, 2011)

amd 940 3.6ghz did i set it up badly or something?


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

Maybe the estimated time is just off. Make sure you set your environmental variables as detailed at the start of this thread.


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> amd 940 3.6ghz did i set it up badly or something?



try this from the first page....



> 6) For those of you Folding on Radeon HD2xxx-HD4xxx, please add the following Environmental Variables to your system. It will increase the Folding client's PPD, and reduce the load on your CPU thereby increasing the PPD for the CPU client. These won't blow your computer up.
> Where:
> XP: Computer=>Properties=>Advanced=>Environmental Variables
> Win7: Computer=>Properties=>Advanced System Settings=>Environmental Variables
> ...


Maybe this could help you, I don't know.... I have a HD4850 running and before doing this, my i5 wouldn't put anything out....
Also, try to fold SMP only, then GPU only.... and check which one gives you a higher score, my guess is that you might do better with smp only or gpu only....


----------



## catnipkiller (May 7, 2011)

i dont see this 
BROOK_YIELD 2
CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1
FLUSH_INTERVAL 128 
so im just gonna do gpu folding it looks like

it may bew cuz my cpu has been fucky? and i have a high nb oc / might be unstable?


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Well, to me it seems your CPU should not be taking that long to finish the WU, but the GPU looks fine. DAC, I doubt your Atom puts out 700PPD, my C2D E8500 doesn't do that much.



Maybe your OS needs a fresh install..... because at work (using ACAD), on a E7400 my PPD is around 1300, when idling it's around 1600.
SS for proof.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> i dont see this
> BROOK_YIELD 2
> CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
> CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1
> ...



You have to add them. (Click "New" button)



DaC said:


> Maybe your OS needs a fresh install..... because at work (using ACAD), on a E7400 my PPD is around 1300, when idling it's around 1600.
> SS for proof.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110507/folding_A330.jpg



Oh, I didn't realize that was a hyperthreaded Atom, that would probably make the difference. I don't know why my PPD is so low, I set all my variables as described, maybe my computer is just running too much crap.


----------



## catnipkiller (May 7, 2011)

its my main rig so a fresh install is out of the picture im just gonna do teh gpu as it seems to be working better anyways


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> its my main rig so a fresh install is out of the picture im just gonna do teh gpu as it seems to be working better anyways



Still make sure you set those environmental variables, it will make your GPU folding *much* better.


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> i dont see this
> BROOK_YIELD 2
> CAL_NO_FLUSH 1
> CAL_PRE_FLUSH 1
> ...









You need to add it there.
The overclock could be unstable... unstable overclock can lead to slow system, even without crashing...
Anyway... I think your 5870 is more than enough to already stress your cpu to run smp together... I can tell that because your GPU using isn't at 100% all the time. So running both might be sticking both to a lower PPD.


----------



## catnipkiller (May 7, 2011)

ok just did it dont know what it does but this si all i can help lol my mom uses the other pc i have and the psu cant hold the vid card @ 100% useage lol shitty dynex/ rockitfish


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that was a hyperthreaded Atom, that would probably make the difference. I don't know why my PPD is so low, I set all my variables as described, maybe my computer is just running too much crap.



Yeah, HT seems to do a hell of a good job when folding, also my atom is overclocked from 1.6 to 2.0ghz.
I guess a PPD of 3000K-4000K would be the right thing to your CPU when overclocked. At least 2300k stock IMHO.

Yeah... I also think it's a issue with process taking resources from folding... the folding process priority is set to the minimum... anything running will take priority over it.


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> ok just did it dont know what it does but this si all i can help lol my mom uses the other pc i have and the psu cant hold the vid card @ 100% useage lol shitty dynex/ rockitfish



LoL.... I see..... anyway, don't forget to reboot.... here it only worked after rebooting.


----------



## catnipkiller (May 7, 2011)

ok for my card do i set 256 or 128 and it that the setting for bus with or something im new here. you can yell at me for being canadian
lol pc crashed but now showing est. PPD 8410.82


----------



## DaC (May 7, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> ok for my card do i set 256 or 128 and it that the setting for bus with or something im new here. you can yell at me for being canadian



well... it really doesn't have to do with the bus (yet I don't know what it does neither... )
I tried 256 from start and it was as good as it could get....
Buck tells in the first post of this thread that you can try to mess with it to check which will do best... seems that around 200 is the best for most, but this you'll have to find yourself.



> lol pc crashed but now showing est. PPD 8410.82


Much much better. It might have crashed because the CPU or vga was going into full.
You can test a lower OC or higher voltage, just don't forget to keep temps in check.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 7, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> im new to this is this fine? yell at me if not


Looks good.  Don't you have an 8800GS in that system as well?  It's easy to get 4000 PPD from them.


DaC said:


> what is your cpu ? PPD for it seems pretty low, my atom D330 puts almost 700PPD.


AMD CPU's are not in the same league as Intel.  Combine that with Folding on a Radeon card will drag its PPD down


BinaryMage said:


> Well, to me it seems your CPU should not be taking that long to finish the WU, but the GPU looks fine. DAC, I doubt your Atom puts out 700PPD, my C2D E8500 doesn't do that much.


Are you running SMP on that?


DaC said:


> try this from the first page....
> 
> 
> Maybe this could help you, I don't know.... I have a HD4850 running and before doing this, my i5 wouldn't put anything out....
> Also, try to fold SMP only, then GPU only.... and check which one gives you a higher score, my guess is that you might do better with smp only or gpu only....



The EV's are only NEEDED for the HD2xxx-HD4xxx UNLESS you are Folding on a HD5xxx or later with GPU2. (FAHcore 11) That being said, the EV's won't hurt anything and will be handy if the GPU can't pick up a FAHcore_16.

Folding is best on Intel and Nvidia

And catnipkiller, I'm not going to yell at you no matter where you're from.  Just glad you're trying to help.


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Something is off T, do you have all cores enabled (hyperthread)? I would hate to think that a 12 core dedicated CPU could only pull 68K total You should be pulling well over 70K if all 12 cores are folding.



Well this has me concerned then. Here is where my main rig is at w/ i7 970 @ 4.0GHz:





And my second i7 970 @ 3.8GHz:





Maybe after this first -bigadv for both rigs are completed, the next numbers will increase...
Oh well, somehing is better than nothing.


----------



## Bow (May 7, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> AMD CPU's are not in the same league as Intel. Combine that with Folding on a Radeon card will drag its PPD down



I saw that when I added my CPU I took a big hit to the ppd's


----------



## Yukikaze (May 7, 2011)

Okay. Folding rig #1 is up. A pair of 9600GSOs and one 8400GS (Won't do much, but why not run it along, eh?). Need to get the second pair of 9600GSOs up and running in the second folding box.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 7, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you running SMP on that?



Yes. I had it overclocked to 3.8 GHz, but took it down to 3.16 GHz (stock) because I was getting BSODs. Here are some screenshots, maybe I have something set wrong?















Do all these screenshots look okay? Is that the amount of time my CPU should be taking?


----------



## bogmali (May 7, 2011)

@Hammer-your #'s are good Sir, it doesn't include (not showing on FAHtracker and V7 Clients) the completion bonus.


----------



## Bow (May 7, 2011)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2011)

Someone just posted on the shoutbox and I hope it's true:_

isowizard: just put my 3 2600k big adv and 3 980x big adv on chimp power up today with4 580's_

Looks like he was a member of ASUS ROG under Rayden. He say's he's bringing a friend that produces 150K as well. This should be interesting.

_isowizard: yes sir and i brought a friend along_

_ isowizard: so add another 150k ppd onto mine_

_isowizard: plus it may make it interesting between hwc and tpu_


----------



## DaC (May 8, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Someone just posted on the shoutbox and I hope it's true:_
> 
> isowizard: just put my 3 2600k big adv and 3 980x big adv on chimp power up today with4 580's_
> 
> ...



will they fold to us ?


----------



## isowizard12 (May 8, 2011)

i am here folding for you already just got systems up and running today


----------



## DaC (May 8, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> i am here folding for you already just got systems up and running today



Alright!!! 
Thanks man!
The guys over here are really working hard... even my Atom 330 is helping... LoL


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2011)

Can't thank you enough 

Might add a tribute to my sig perhaps...


----------



## isowizard12 (May 8, 2011)

BIG hill to climb yet so let's wait till we get 2nd first. most big adv wont hit till the 9th. i just got a passkey today and switched all clients on this evening, but it will be fun ride near the end i hope 
still got time to recruit more folders though so we still need to get as many clients online as possible.


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2011)

I'll have three dumping tomorrow and a fourth one on Monday.


----------



## Bow (May 8, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Someone just posted on the shoutbox and I hope it's true:_
> 
> isowizard: just put my 3 2600k big adv and 3 980x big adv on chimp power up today with4 580's_
> 
> ...



Great news Buck and thanks to isowizard and friends for helping out


----------



## DaC (May 8, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I'll have three dumping tomorrow and a fourth one on Monday.



Gee man, shouldn't you see a doctor ? 
Just kidding!


----------



## Birdman86 (May 8, 2011)

All is going OK here, I completed my first ever -bigadv successfully and all WUs successfully completed for my GTX 470 @ 700 MHz core also at a stable 14K PPD. For some reason credit for my first -bigadv (project 2684) jumped up in the middle of folding it and that brought my 2600K @ 4.2 GHz SMP PPD to about 35K where I'm with next WU also.






I don't have my old system folding yet, but I'm using it to beta test and fix IL-2 Ultr@Pack3 so that my main rig can fold alone.


----------



## bogmali (May 8, 2011)

Some juicy stuff going on right now in the smack talk box. Not sure if it's true but somebody hinted that half of evga jumped ship and are now folding for OCN or HWC. We will see what comes out of this.


----------



## hat (May 8, 2011)

What the shit? Why?


----------



## theonedub (May 8, 2011)

Not a fan of either of those three forums/sites.


----------



## Bow (May 8, 2011)




----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 8, 2011)

hat said:


> What the shit? Why?
> 
> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/4/10/129154389730153959.jpg



Why do you think?


----------



## hat (May 8, 2011)




----------



## hertz9753 (May 8, 2011)

What?  We need everybody on board.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=2&t=50711


----------



## djjaeger82 (May 8, 2011)

Just got my PS3 back online folding away.  If anyones interested, its possible to install the folding client on PS3 while the Playstation Network is down.  I went thru the "Life With Playstation" installer in the network XMB and folding client is part of that package (albeit a little hidden, but its there nonetheless).  Good night everyone and keep up the good work


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2011)

So is it worth it to bump my oc on my main rig (i7 970) to 4.2 or 4.3 from 4.0GHz? I think I should be able to fold at 4.4GHz and keep below 60c...
But is the difference in PPD that much different?


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2011)

HammerON said:


> So is it worth it to bump my oc on my main rig (i7 970) to 4.2 or 4.3 from 4.0GHz? I think I should be able to fold at 4.4GHz...
> But is the difference in PPD that much different?



its a 10% OC, so it'd be a 10% (or less) upgrade.


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2011)

HammerON said:


> So is it worth it to bump my oc on my main rig (i7 970) to 4.2 or 4.3 from 4.0GHz? I think I should be able to fold at 4.4GHz and keep below 60c...
> But is the difference in PPD that much different?



I got some old figures for my first hex:

3.75 GHz 54.500 PPD
4.00 GHz 59.500 PPD
4.10 GHz 62.200 PPD

All on 2686.

The points system is not linear so a 30 second decrease from 22:00 and 21:00 TPF is worth 2094 respectively 2355 PPD. But lose one due to a bad OC and you lost two weeks gain. I run mine at 4.1 GHz which is a OK balance for my systems (heat, W, PPD and stability).


----------



## hertz9753 (May 8, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> I got some old figures for my first hex:
> 
> 3.75 GHz 54.500 PPD
> 4.00 GHz 59.500 PPD
> ...



I was going to post the same thing.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## DaC (May 8, 2011)

In our case, which everybody uses the same username... if one guy loses a WU, all the team will lose the bonus ?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2011)

DaC said:


> In our case, which everybody uses the same username... if one guy loses a WU, all the team will lose the bonus ?


I believe the rule is you have to fail/lose 20% of the total amount of work units issued, so we should be safe. I have not seen an established user lose the bonus yet.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 8, 2011)

Is a T9600 (2.8Ghz, 6MB L2) a worthwhile contribution? I can fold on my work laptop when I am home. I do need the SMP "password" thingie, I believe.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Is a T9600 (2.8Ghz, 6MB L2) a worthwhile contribution? I can fold on my work laptop when I am home. I do need the SMP "password" thingie, I believe.


I would be very careful folding with a laptop due to the heat generated. I'll PM the passkey to you.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 8, 2011)

buck nasty said:


> i believe the rule is you have to fail/lose 20% of the total amount of work units issued, so we should be safe. I have not seen an established user lose the bonus yet.



it's 10%
and about folders moving to other teams i seriously doubt that as evga will still have the most points folded and that is their goal at the end, plus ocn and evga don't like each other. now ocn or evga going to hwc slightly possible as some are canadian and don't like evga or ocn and want to make sure both teams do not win.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 8, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I would be very careful folding with a laptop due to the heat generated. I'll PM the passkey to you.



Work laptop, if it fries, I get a newer one


----------



## horik (May 8, 2011)

someone forgot to enter team number?


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Work laptop, if it fries, I get a newer one



Go for it then


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2011)

horik said:


> someone forgot to enter team number?



Good find but I think that is corrected since the last WU is from the 6th of May.


----------



## garyinhere (May 8, 2011)

All set up thanks Buck!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> All set up thanks Buck!



All the thanks are for you Gary. Thanks for lending your hardware for the competition and more importantly, the cause! Throw another *36K ppd *into the ChimPowerUp totals!!!


----------



## msgclb (May 8, 2011)

In the next hour I'll upload my second bigadv WU of the day and tomorrow I'll have another two. I've noticed that every hour that we have over 100K points we gain on those OCNChimpin(dales). We really need our bigadv rigs. To show why look at this table.



CC Team	Active clients (within 7 days)	Rank	Chimp Points	Total Folding Points
Beavers_Gone_Bananas	319	1	39.48	9,169,832
OCNChimpin	1,766	2	28.94	31,923,008
ChimPowerUp	245	3	25.61	5,565,448
EVGApes	1,357	4	17.72	11,572,918
If that EVGA team could motivate their members they would kick ass. Evidently they don't have a team leader!

Just because I put emphasis on our bigadv WUs doesn't mean that all of our GPU WUs aren't appreciated. It takes everybody doing their part to have a successful team.


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2011)

Well said msgclb. Got 2 more bigadvs dropping in the next 2-4 hours. But the GPU's seem to be what keep us steady


----------



## DaC (May 8, 2011)

Why Beavers are not folding ?


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2011)

From the Chim Challenge 2011 page at HWC

As a result of an unexpected large increase in contribution to teams participating in the challenge, from affiliates or teams not directly involved in the challenge, adjustments to the points calculation have been made.

This adjustment is directly in line with the increased contribution, and serves to put all teams on a level playing field.

We hope you continue to enjoy the Chimp Challenge.

But what are the new rules / calculation methods?


----------



## Bow (May 8, 2011)




----------



## DaC (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty confused too.... what did they took in consideration to do that ?


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> From the Chim Challenge 2011 page at HWC
> 
> As a result of an unexpected large increase in contribution to teams participating in the challenge, from affiliates or teams not directly involved in the challenge, adjustments to the points calculation have been made.
> 
> ...



Well I can't comment on the details since I don't know what was decided in the captain's meeting, but from what I understand the HWC+NCIX score was adjusted to reflect the actual HWC contribution.

That leaves the field looking like this:






EDIT: Forgot to include the legend, but it's essentialy:
1)HWC
2)OCN
3)TPU


----------



## mstenholm (May 8, 2011)

Stupid question - I can calculated it myself_

HWC before 232,244 = 1 Chimp Point, now 302,000
TPU before 217,346 = 1 Chimp Point, now 217,346 and so on


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2011)

We really need to ramp up to get closer though.

Anybody know who MetalTom is in our team? He's got like 50K PPD which would come in handy under the CC name


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2011)

KieX said:


> We really need to ramp up to get closer though.
> 
> Anybody know who MetalTom is in our team? He's got like 50K PPD which would come in handy under the CC name



I pm'd him already to switch, but your welcome to get more aggressive


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2011)

My WU completed this morning and is working on another.

Is an E7200 and a green 9800 GT a worthwhile addition?


----------



## TheGrapist (May 8, 2011)

t_ski said:


> My WU completed this morning and is working on another.
> 
> Is an E7200 and a green 9800 GT a worthwhile addition?



might as well start folding with them


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2011)

t_ski said:


> My WU completed this morning and is working on another.
> 
> Is an E7200 and a green 9800 GT a worthwhile addition?



the 9800GT should be able to give a little more than 4K PPD if I remember correctly. Not sure about the E7200 but my E6300@3.5 is about 3K PPD


----------



## t_ski (May 8, 2011)

Let me see what I can do...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2011)

*TPU edges closer to 2nd place.* We can do this guy's. If your not already folding for

TPU, please consider helping us to win this competition!


----------



## isowizard12 (May 9, 2011)

1 or 2 more folders can make all the difference as BUCK said


----------



## nflesher87 (May 9, 2011)

got my i7 folding this afternoon but didn't have time to work out the kinks in my gpu clients, hope I'm helping


----------



## isowizard12 (May 9, 2011)

the following tpu folders still have clients not going toward ChimPowerUp name

can we not get them to switch over by any chance? 

CamelJock
Dustyshiv
Niko084
sneekypeet
vanyots
newtekie1
MetalTom

just saying every point will count. thanks


----------



## isowizard12 (May 9, 2011)

nflesher87 said:


> got my i7 folding this afternoon but didn't have time to work out the kinks in my gpu clients, hope I'm helping



awesome news


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2011)

nflesher87 said:


> got my i7 folding this afternoon but didn't have time to work out the kinks in my gpu clients, hope I'm helping



Any bit helps bro


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> the following tpu folders still have clients not going toward ChimPowerUp name
> 
> can we not get them to switch over by any chance?
> 
> ...



Cameljock(Johnspack) has 1 rig under ChimPowerUp and 1 rig under his name.

SneekyPeet has a GTX470 Folding under his name and 2xGTX470 under ChimPowerUp.

DustyShiv has moved his cards over to ChimPowerUp. He may still have a straggler.

I pm'd Niko044, Vanyots, &Newtekie1 and I have gotten no response. I have no idea who MetalTom is???


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2011)

you the man


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2011)

This sort of sucks, I have a new wheel and peddles coming tomorrow and I want to jump back in to LFS.........But I am going to Wait until CC is over


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2011)

nflesher87 said:


> got my i7 folding this afternoon but didn't have time to work out the kinks in my gpu clients, hope I'm helping





Bow said:


> This sort of sucks, I have a new wheel and peddles coming tomorrow and I want to jump back in to LFS.........But I am going to Wait until CC is over



That's the spirit!!


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2011)

Need a PassKey please.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## catnipkiller (May 9, 2011)

i tried to run my gtx260 stock but that pc's power unit is a pos and it jut shuts off . so im going to keep my main rig running until we WIN i can game on my pos lol


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> i tried to run my gtx260 stock but that pc's power unit is a pos and it jut shuts off . so im going to keep my main rig running until we WIN i can game on my pos lol


----------



## hertz9753 (May 9, 2011)

HammerON said:


> PM sent



I'm looking for the thread were you and some other guys oc the piss out of your hardware and benchmark your rigs.  The one that you have to include time and date stamp.

Maybe some of them could give us a hand.


----------



## Kenshai (May 9, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Need a PassKey please.



Same here.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2011)

Kenshai said:


> Same here.



PM sent!


----------



## johnspack (May 9, 2011)

Okay,  2nd box is switched over now.


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2011)

Alrighty, got a 970 @ 3.6Ghz and a GTX 470 folding for ya! 


I'll try to leave them running as much as possible


----------



## blu3flannel (May 9, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Need a PassKey please.


Same here, I just set up my client but it's not doing anything.


----------



## Kenshai (May 9, 2011)

i5 2500 and gtx 560 folding for you guys.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm looking for the thread were you and some other guys oc the piss out of your hardware and benchmark your rigs.  The one that you have to include time and date stamp.
> 
> Maybe some of them could give us a hand.



3DMark 11 thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135908

3DMark Vantage thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110050

3DMark 06 thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110105

Unigine Benchmark:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112995

These are some of the main benchmark threads. As a cruncher though I do not use my benchmark overclocks as they are too extreme for daily use (crunching and gaming) in my opinion.
Hope this helps


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Same here, I just set up my client but it's not doing anything.



Sent


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

Sweet!!!
We are getting more folders all the time
Thanks all for lending a hand in this contest


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2011)

I also have an Evga 275 COOP but I'm not sure if my 750W Silverstone can handle it and the 470.


----------



## kryptoniteII (May 9, 2011)

just switched over my 980x, 2 gtx 580s, 2600k, and 2 gtx 460s.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 9, 2011)

glad to see you over here now kryptonite knew you would make it sooner or later


----------



## isowizard12 (May 9, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I also have an Evga 275 COOP but I'm not sure if my 750W Silverstone can handle it and the 470.



that psu can handle those cards as long as you don't oc high. i ran 3 x 275's at one time on the same brand watt psu. how man amps is that psu 12v rail combined?


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2011)

Dunno, the 275 pulls 200W just for the card and the 470 is pullin just about the same. Could be close 0_o


----------



## kryptoniteII (May 9, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Dunno, the 275 pulls 200W just for the card and the 470 is pullin just about the same. Could be close 0_o



I used to run 2 gtx 470s with a corsair 750 and i7 920. It will be close just don't do any extreme overclocking.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 9, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Dunno, the 275 pulls 200W just for the card and the 470 is pullin just about the same. Could be close 0_o



434 Watts total see here: http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=609&card2=628


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

You're fine Mlee, I ran 2X470 in a moderately OCed i7 rig (all folding at the time) with my TX750.


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2011)

Alrighty, I'll wire it up now for ya 

brb


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Blake (May 9, 2011)

I'm switching every thing over to folding@home right now.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2011)

I just want to thank you to all folding members for a job well done, especially the new members that have joined us in the last few days.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

To bad Rammie isn't around to help us out with his massive farm...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

The one that we're missing is xbonez's 2500K.  I PM'd him but got no response.  And to think that he was the first SB on the team.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

I know zero about this stuff. What is the best/easiest hardware to begin with? I have lots of stuff here to employ.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

I am at work right now, but will someone help rickss69 get set-up???


----------



## theonedub (May 9, 2011)

If you download the v7 client, its all pretty much easy regardless of hardware.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

Nvidia GPU's are easiest.  8xxx or newer.
8/12 core i7's, when didicated, get the most PPD.
HD5xxx Radeons and newer aren't that bad.
Other dual core and quad core Intels
quad and hex core AMDs


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

So, if I just follow the set-up on the first page of this thread I should be able to get it up and running?


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

Interesting thread about the i7 2600k ppd:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143862

rickss69 - what hardware do you want to fold with?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

yep, but let us know if you have any issues.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Interesting thread about the i7 2600k ppd:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143862
> 
> rickss69 - what hardware do you want to fold with?



I can throw most anything together here...from the first post I take it ATI cards are bothersome?


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> So, if I just follow the set-up on the first page of this thread I should be able to get it up and running?



From what I have heard if you are planning to fold with your 2600k then choose -bigadv in setup. If you do this than do not have your 5970 folding as well. You will get more PPD with just your 2600k.

I am using the Fahtracker V2 from the OP and it was easy to set-up.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

I will most likely put something together dedicated to this instead of using the gamer.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

Cool. Let us know when you are ready to start


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I can throw most anything together here...from the first post I take it ATI cards are bothersome?



If you have a choice, yes, a Nvidia card will give you more points and is easier to setup.  If you're going to set up a bigadv box, a pre-Fermi video card is best.


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

Rickss69-follow the guides on here and then post any issues you might have. BUCK can also VNC in and set up your clients for optimized results.


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2011)

All from one PC:








Thanks guys!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

A quick inventory comes up with two 8800 GTS 640mb...one or two cards preferred? A 1156 875 or a 1366 Xeon W3580? Memory a big player here?


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

IMHO-ditch the G80 cards and go dedicated SMP -bigadv on both i7's. Obviously you'll need both cards to power your rig but don't use them to fold.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 9, 2011)

I almost forgot about this but thanks to this I remembered (a bit late but not too late).

Sorry (very sorry) for being an arse, but I'm compelled to say this:  Someone seriously needs to trim the ****ing quickstart literature.  I want to help out, but it's like reading the bloody dictionary. Oy!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

Sorry I don't know the lingo yet...so you say forget about the video cards and concentrate on the cpu only for now?

Oh, and does the OS have any bearing on this? I can load most anything.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

The G80's will generate more heat than points.  Your choice concerning the watts used.   But they are good for about 3000 PPD each and I don't think they'll hurt the bigadv Folding.  Correct me if I'm wrong Bog, seeing that I don't have any bigadv rigs.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 9, 2011)

The 8800 gpu's will just take away from the bigadv wu's time per frame and lose points on big adv wu's
OS only matters for what client you get like windows or linux etc..


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

Rick-follow this guide and make sure you enable -bigadv:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137137

Remember not the check the "GPU" slot.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

I may just use the 980X then...it's in the gamer atm, but I don't really need it there.  I will put it together in the morning and post it up.


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I may just use the 980X then...it's in the gamer atm, but I don't really need it there.  I will put it together in the morning and post it up.



Sweet, just post any issues you may come across

EDIT: PM BUCK NASTY as he will be able to configure your clients using team viewer if it gets too complicated.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 9, 2011)

use your gamer cpu as -smp core A3 work units as they don't take long to do a work unit and then you can shut it down to game and start up when not gaming


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 9, 2011)

Ok, 20 minutes in and I think I just caused the ISS to lose power.

What I want is for F@H to use 100% of my GPU and 2 cores (50%) of my CPU.  Is this possible (or rational)?

What I've done so far:
1) Downloaded fahclient_7.1.24_Windows-2008-64bit-release.exe
2) Did a custom install with SMP selected and "donor name"/"team #" as ChimPowerUp/50711
3) Attempted to add my GPU:
_Follow the instuctions here EXCEPT when you get to figure 5, before clicking on OK, click on Add under Extra slot options (expert only) and then type client-type in for the name and advanced for the value and then click OK and then OK. Repeat as necessary.The client will start automatically. Do not disable Crossfire! (if applicable)_​4) When I clicked on Save a command prompt flashed on my screen at least 10 times but eventually stopped.
5) I edited my SMP slut to use 2 threads.

The results:
-GPU was very busy doing nothing, CPU was busy at 100% and the process called "fahcore_16.exe" was taking up all the CPU.

Any help?  Clever insults?  Jive about my mamma?


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

If you have to put a cap/limit to your folding, I suggest you use the standalone SMP and GPU console clients. This way you input how many cores you want to use folding.

What CPU and GPU? Is it the one on your system specs?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 9, 2011)

bogmali said:


> What CPU and GPU? Is it the one on your system specs?


Yeah, it's the most powerful one I got.  I'm not going to waste power with my other (much older) PCs.

Also I was unaware there were standalone console clients.  I now feel like a sap for installing the bloated GUI app.  Argenblarfen.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 9, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Yeah, it's the most powerful one I got.  I'm not going to waste power with my other (much older) PCs.
> 
> Also I was unaware there were standalone console clients.  I now feel like a sap for installing the bloated GUI app.  Argenblarfen.



the seperate clients can be found here: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

Windows: V6 Beta SMP2/CPU clients for cpu

ati cards i don't use but i think v7 is correct 
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=18302
correct me if i am wrong on ati crad as i dont use them


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

Use the V7 and do the following:

1. Start the client
2. Pause both CPU and GPU (See figure 1)
3. Make sure you are on Expert Mode (See figure 1)
4. Click Configure (See figure 2)
5. Highlight CPU and click "Edit" (See figure 3)
6. In SMP area locate the CPU value and change it to whatever number cores you would like to use (0 is default meaning all cores are used) (See figure 3)

Figure 1


Spoiler












Figure 2


Spoiler











Figure 3


Spoiler











Lastly don't forget click OK at each one of those windows to save your new setting.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 9, 2011)

bogmali said:


> 1. Start the client
> 2. Pause both CPU and GPU (See figure 1)
> 3. Make sure you are on Expert Mode (See figure 1)
> 4. Click Configure (See figure 2)
> ...


I do very much appreciate the tutorial, but unfortunately, I tried that and ended up collapsing the wave function. 

In all seriousness I even tried changing this setting:




The result is that a process called, fahcore_a3.exe, takes up >80% of my CPU.

I can't get it to work with my GPU either.  The F@H GUI correctly recognizes my GPU as "Cypress LE" but it might still be conflicting with my ancient 10.8 drivers.

I swear I'm pretty technically adept.  I even know how to use email , which makes it amply embarrassing that I can't set this up.  Adding to the insanity is I used to do a lot of BOINC.  I think I better take a break tonight and try it tomorrow.

EDIT: I got it working with GPU (less this) and amusingly the setting from the image I posted applies to the GPU .  I have to restart the program to get it to apply though.  I also dunno if the PPD is low enough that it isn't worth using it without the defective fahcore_16.


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

Go back to the V7 tutorial and there is an added setting for the Cypress GPU's to work properly.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I can't get it to work with my GPU either.  The F@H GUI correctly recognizes my GPU as "Cypress LE" but it might still be conflicting with my ancient 10.8 drivers.



The guide does say to use 11.3 drivers or newer:



> GPU Slot Requirements
> Windows XP or newer
> 1 or more supported GPU video cards
> ATI/AMD
> ...


----------



## basco (May 9, 2011)

sorry for interrupt:
is it ok if i only have the name:ChimPowerUp
and team 50711 ??
and no techpowerup.

thanks in advance


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

basco said:


> sorry for interrupt:
> is it ok if i only have the name:ChimPowerUp
> and team 50711 ??
> and no techpowerup.
> ...



Yes that is correct


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2011)

I started up the client on my kids' PC this morning - that's the E7200 and 8800GT.  It was showing about 4K PPD for the GPU, but nothing for the CPU before I left.


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2011)

I think I'll be pulling about 30k for one day with the addition of the 275 Coop. This CPU is spitting out 19,584 at the moment. 

Funny thing is the 275 is baking at 75 while the 470 is chillin at 66


----------



## Fatal (May 9, 2011)

Added my 4890 and my 5770 to help out. I never folded before but will give what I can. I think my CPU would give better numbers to help can some one let me know if that would be better than the two cards.


----------



## niko084 (May 9, 2011)

Just got my stuff moved over, I was out of town until last night... Hopefully I can rack some points in before the end.


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

Fatal said:


> Added my 4890 and my 5770 to help out. I never folded before but will give what I can. I think my CPU would give better numbers to help can some one let me know if that would be better than the two cards.



Your i7-950 would be better than the two. You can run it using regular SMP or SMP -bigadv.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

Am I doing this correctly?


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

2.7 mill yesterday and almost all for the CC. WOW and thank you a lot to all the new folders (and old of course) for making that possible. Even on a cold winter day we never passed 2 mill (+/-).


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

Rick-I'm seeing 2 SMPs on there, 1 for 6 core and 1 for 12 cores. What exactly are you running besides the 980X? I don't see the gimped 5970.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Rick-I'm seeing 2 SMPs on there, 1 for 6 core and 1 for 12 cores. What exactly are you running besides the 980X? I don't see the gimped 5970.



That is why I requested someone with TeamViewer...not doing anything with the 5970 atm. Not even sure what I am doing...


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> That is why I requested someone with TeamViewer...not doing anything with the 5970 atm. Not even sure what I am doing...



Got it, I can't do team viewer ATM cause I am at work. PM the skipper himself and he should be able to get you going


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> That is why I requested someone with TeamViewer...not doing anything with the 5970 atm. Not even sure what I am doing...



Kill the 6 core and expect around 22 min for the first 1% on the 12 (if bigadv).


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

Like this?

Edit: Just added the video card I think...


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

4 GHz hex should give at least 25.000 PPD


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> 4 GHz hex should give at least 25.000 PPD



Then I do not have it set-up correctly I guess...


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Then I do not have it set-up correctly I guess...



Not entirely true, just wait a bit for the progress to update. In about 2 hours I should be able to set it up on TV during my lunch break, PM me your TV credentials.


----------



## theonedub (May 9, 2011)

V7 does not show the bonus points of smp


----------



## toastem2004 (May 9, 2011)

I just commandeered my lil bro's gts 450 that im putting to work, good for bout 8.5K ppd. Also requesting passkey for -smp, gonna run it on i7 940 that i'm "borrowing" at work.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 9, 2011)

I must go to work in about two hours myself. Think I have both gpu's running now. I may downclock it a bit before leaving and let it run.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Like this?
> 
> Edit: Just added the video card I think...



1.) Delete the GPU slots.  Because it's a Radeon, it will do more harm than good on a bigadv system.  Sorry
2.) Look at this post and this post.  Those should help you get -bigadv working with your next work unit.


----------



## oily_17 (May 9, 2011)

toastem2004 said:


> ...Also requesting passkey for -smp, gonna run it on i7 940 that i'm "borrowing" at work.



PM sent


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2011)

How many ppl do we have Folding in the CC?


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

Bow said:


> How many ppl do we have Folding in the CC?



Active clients (within 7 days) 274. Around 60-70 people is my guess.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 9, 2011)

I have switched all my cards and CPUs to fold. I have one remote 9800GT folding and I will try to add it as well.

Remote Client added as well!!


----------



## isowizard12 (May 9, 2011)

is anyone else getting core A5 big adv wu's? mine does not show the credit for project 6901
plus i lost a big adv at 95% this morning on same core


----------



## KieX (May 9, 2011)

I've had a couple of A3 in a row between last night and this morning before my current A5, not sure but might be a WU shortage. Seem to only get 2685s too, want some 69XX's!


----------



## msgclb (May 9, 2011)

*Chimp Challenge 2011 End of Day 4 Stats*











Since yesterday we have added over 30 new clients. Thanks for helping.


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2011)

Woot!  Glad to help!

I'll see if I can keep my laptop cool enough if I can rock out another 5k points overnights.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

We just can't close that gap with OCN.  Its been 3 points but has now stretched to 4.


----------



## DaC (May 9, 2011)

If only I could gain access to the university supercomputer......


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

Check out this folding monster over at [H]:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1606387


----------



## DaC (May 9, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Check out this folding monster over at [H]:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1606387



woot!


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We just can't close that gap with OCN.  Its been 3 points but has now stretched to 4.



Down to 3 again. Got rid of my 2684 and got a nice 6900. Next one due is in 8 hours from now.


----------



## KieX (May 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who's joined us very recently from all parts of the forum. Your contribution is making a difference!

*Keep it up everyone! *


----------



## Saidrex (May 9, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Check out this folding monster over at [H]:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1606387



Thats not a monster, its a GOD of computers


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

Saidrex said:


> Thats not a monster, its a GOD of computers



Didn't read the thread to the end but did it work at all?


----------



## Saidrex (May 9, 2011)

mstenholm said:


> Didn't read the tread to the end but did it work at all?



i read some of the latest posts and yep it worked.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

Saidrex said:


> Thats not a monster, its a GOD of computers



Read some from the thread.  It's actually too big.  SMP tops out at 48 cores and SMP-bigadv tops out at 64 cores.  An awesome Folding box would be a 4x16 core Bulldozer build.  It would cost a lot up front, but its electrical usage would be low for PPD/watt.


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

Saidrex said:


> i read some of the latest posts and yep it worked.



No wonder they are doing well. 32 cores or whatever is a killier in a no roof bonus system


----------



## Mystery (May 9, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know I'm throwing PPD from 2-470's your way for the CC. I don't like the way this years CC went down. I'm tired of OCN crying about the points and to have them change points mid stream upset me.


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

Happy that you keep your GPU's warm Mystery


----------



## Mystery (May 9, 2011)

Thanks! If it get real close I'll throw in my 980x and 857k.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2011)

Mystery said:


> Just wanted to let you know I'm throwing PPD from 2-470's your way for the CC. I don't like the way this years CC went down. I'm tired of OCN crying about the points and to have them change points mid stream upset me.



Thanks for helping out


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Check out this folding monster over at [H]:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1606387



This is still my dream system, although with 16 core Bulldozers.  My biggest draw to that is its PPD/watt.


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2011)

I got home and saw the kids' PC is churning out almost 6K PPD.  My main rig is 94% finished with it's second 6901: hopefully there are still plenty out there.  Didn't you guys run out last year?


----------



## HammerON (May 10, 2011)

I think they did
Hopefully not this year...


----------



## hertz9753 (May 10, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I got home and saw the kids' PC is churning out almost 6K PPD.  My main rig is 94% finished with it's second 6901: hopefully there are still plenty out there.  Didn't you guys run out last year?



We didn't run out of -bigadv.  Stanford did.  Supply is great this year!


----------



## DaC (May 10, 2011)

So there isn't any bigadv left to fold ?
Just made the 50K mark points to chim.... =]
Not much but better than my 4k points under my nickname.... LoL....
0.52% from our total.... which is a great thing.... last time I checked my points accounted for 0.86% from our total, which means we got a lot of more help in the mean time....


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2011)

Finished my 6901 last night and got another this morning


----------



## HammerON (May 10, 2011)

DaC said:


> So there isn't any bigadv left to fold ?



That was during the challange last year.


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2011)

Can anyone advise me what settings I should have for the 9800 GT in my kids' PC?  I want to make sure I am using it to its full ability.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Can anyone advise me what settings I should have for the 9800 GT in my kids' PC?  I want to make sure I am using it to its full ability.



The great thing about Nvidia cards is that you just set it and forget it.  If you're asking what clocks to run, I believe that you said it is a "green" 8800GT and as such does not have a PCI-e power connector which limits the amount of overclock you can give it.  The important OC is the shaders.  Just try bumping that up.  I run my 8800GT at 1728 on the shaders.  (that is conservative, but I like to keep my temps <80)  Someone else uses or tried to use one of those, so hopefully they'll speak up.


----------



## msgclb (May 10, 2011)

*Chimp Challenge 2011 End of Day 5 Stats*












Several hours ago ChimPowerUp passed 10 million points for the Chimp Challenge.

A couple of days ago we had 245 active clients folding for ChimPowerUp. 
As of 2011-05-10 12 pm PDT we have 297. 
I have no doubt that the number of clients folding for ChimPowerUp will continue to go up.


----------



## HammerON (May 10, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## djjaeger82 (May 10, 2011)

Anyone having trouble "sending" units?  I've got one thats been trying to send for a few hrs now, this is what I see in the log.  Looks like the server on their end is not accepting the results, but i'm not sure what I can do to try to fix this.  BTW its an SMP unit if it matters.

Thx in advance for the advice

21:48:41:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND project:6065 run:0 clone:91 gen:325 core:0xa3 unit:0x63ef98294dc8bba40145005b000017b1
21:48:41:Unit 01: Uploading 3.62MiB
21:48:41:Connecting to 171.64.65.54:8080
21:48:42:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
21:48:42:Connecting to 171.64.65.54:80
21:48:44:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Failed to connect to 171.64.65.54:80: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it.
21:48:44:Trying to send results to collection server
21:48:44:Unit 01: Uploading 3.62MiB
21:48:44:Connecting to 171.67.108.25:8080
21:48:45:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
21:48:45:Connecting to 171.67.108.25:80
21:48:46:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.25:80: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it.


----------



## 4x4n (May 10, 2011)

Yup, I've got one that has been trying to sent since last night. Smp also.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2011)

djjaeger82 said:


> Anyone having trouble "sending" units?  I've got one thats been trying to send for a few hrs now, this is what I see in the log.  Looks like the server on their end is not accepting the results, but i'm not sure what I can do to try to fix this.  BTW its an SMP unit if it matters.
> 
> Thx in advance for the advice
> 
> ...





4x4n said:


> Yup, I've got one that has been trying to sent since last night. Smp also.



restart the clients.  Works most of the time.


----------



## Mydog (May 11, 2011)

I've just got into folding with a Norwegian team but they don't participate in this challenge and my competitive side got curios. Usually I run WCG but I heard a lot about folding and wanted to test my crunchers on that to. Only a few machines here doing what they call bigadv, setup looks like this atm.




I don't get the point calculation, how many chimp point will my machines produce? And will it help in getting second place?

Sorry for the bad english


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 11, 2011)

I just installed Fahtracker V2 on my friend's computer.  I had trouble downloading the clients through the program, but then once they were downloaded Fahtracker V2 wouldn't start the CPU client.  No errors, no messages, it just showed as not being started.

Damn you fahtracker!

EDIT:  Running FAHClient V7 with passkey and SMP with 2600k, working fine now.  **** Fahtracker.


----------



## TheGrapist (May 11, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I've just got into folding with a Norwegian team but they don't participate in this challenge and my competitive side got curios. Usually I run WCG but I heard a lot about folding and wanted to test my crunchers on that to. Only a few machines here doing what they call bigadv, setup looks like this atm.
> http://imageshack.us/m/830/5133/teaserp.jpg
> I don't get the point calculation, how many chimp point will my machines produce? And will it help in getting second place?
> 
> Sorry for the bad english



yes,your rigs will help out alot


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I've just got into folding with a Norwegian team but they don't participate in this challenge and my competitive side got curios. Usually I run WCG but I heard a lot about folding and wanted to test my crunchers on that to. Only a few machines here doing what they call bigadv, setup looks like this atm.
> http://imageshack.us/m/830/5133/teaserp.jpg
> I don't get the point calculation, how many chimp point will my machines produce? And will it help in getting second place?
> 
> Sorry for the bad english



217,346 = 1 Chimp Point for our team.  Would you like to join us?


----------



## Mydog (May 11, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> 217,346 = 1 Chimp Point for our team.  Would you like to join us?



Yes but from what I've read in the first post I need a passkey or something like that to join with bigadv, right?
I have another SR-2, with two X5670's at 4,0 GHz, that I'm starting up tomorrow and FAH is a good stability test.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Yes but from what I've read in the first post I need a passkey or something like that to join with bigadv, right?
> I have another SR-2, with two X5670's at 4,0 GHz, that I'm starting up tomorrow and FAH is a good stability test.



Passkey sent.

Nice hardware.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 11, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I've just got into folding with a Norwegian team but they don't participate in this challenge and my competitive side got curios. Usually I run WCG but I heard a lot about folding and wanted to test my crunchers on that to. Only a few machines here doing what they call bigadv, setup looks like this atm.
> http://imageshack.us/m/830/5133/teaserp.jpg
> I don't get the point calculation, how many chimp point will my machines produce? And will it help in getting second place?
> 
> Sorry for the bad english



that is enough to maybee help overtake 2nd place with the amount of time remaining in the CC. thanks alot for the help 
those will produce about 1.5 chimp points per day


----------



## isowizard12 (May 11, 2011)

we got 319 clients for ChimPowerUp online now and gained a solid chimp point on ocn last update.
I know on my end I got 4 big adv dropping over the next 12 hours starting in 5 hours from now. if we keep adding clients at the rate we did the past 48 hours we should take 2nd place before it is said and done. way to go!


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for joining/helping Mydog


----------



## Gas2100 (May 11, 2011)

just set my brother  XFX 260 black edtion to fold for chimpowerup, we needed to stability test before selling so wat better way then fold for TPU aye  kiex gave me the idea


----------



## johnspack (May 11, 2011)

Wow,  we jumped to just 2 points behind OCN,  looks like we got a shot at 2nd place!  Keep on pumping everyone!


----------



## Mydog (May 11, 2011)

Hey guys
Does the PPD look right for bigadv on my rigs?
Someone here suggested that I was just running normal SMP's but I'm pretty sure I'm running -bigadv WU's.





I'm switching the rest of the rigs when they finish their WU's


----------



## oily_17 (May 11, 2011)

Looks good... P6900,P6901 work units are -bigadv  running the A5 core

EDIT: which app are you using to monitor your rigs, I like the look of it, is that HFM


----------



## Mydog (May 11, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Looks good... P6900,P6901 work units are -bigadv  running the A5 core
> 
> EDIT: which app are you using to monitor your rigs, I like the look of it, is that HFM



I know the WU's are -bigadv but are the PPD correct with the bonus?

HFM is correct, works perfect for me.


----------



## oily_17 (May 11, 2011)

The 970,980 compare well with mine...I get ~60K PPD running at 4.3

Cant help with the SR-2, I just wish I had one to compare with 

The others dont look too far away in PPD as well


----------



## t_ski (May 11, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The great thing about Nvidia cards is that you just set it and forget it.  If you're asking what clocks to run, I believe that you said it is a "green" 8800GT and as such does not have a PCI-e power connector which limits the amount of overclock you can give it.  The important OC is the shaders.  Just try bumping that up.  I run my 8800GT at 1728 on the shaders.  (that is conservative, but I like to keep my temps <80)  Someone else uses or tried to use one of those, so hopefully they'll speak up.



No, not so much as how to OC the card to get more out of it, but if I needed to check -advmethods or anything like that in the client.


----------



## mstenholm (May 11, 2011)

Looking fine Mydog. Second place here we come


----------



## isowizard12 (May 11, 2011)

1.54 chimp points behind ocn now we should be able to make a strong push now to pass them forsecond with everyones help


----------



## mlee49 (May 11, 2011)

Time to push the OC on my chip, I think I can squeeze out another 500MHz.


----------



## t_ski (May 11, 2011)

My 980X has dropped down from 64K PPD to 51K.  Is that normal, or is it a sign of instability and needs to reboot?


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2011)

t_ski said:


> My 980X has dropped down from 64K PPD to 51K.  Is that normal, or is it a sign of instability and needs to reboot?



Probably a different WU with a lower point value.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 11, 2011)

Anyone knows why specific projects keep on failing on my 9600GSO cards on my folder #1 (specs below)? 5767 (IIRC) for example always dies a second after it starts with "UNSTABLE_MACHINE", while 577X projects work just fine. Is there any way to force it to do work for specific projects (or to avoid others) ? The machine is stable as a rock CPU-wise (5 hours prime95 and 20 rounds of LinX) and the GPUs are at stock. The 8400GS doesn't seem to have this problem, and I can't babysit my folders all the time.


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Anyone knows why specific projects keep on failing on my 9600GSO cards on my folder #1 (specs below)? 5767 (IIRC) for example always dies a second after it starts with "UNSTABLE_MACHINE", while 577X projects work just fine. Is there any way to force it to do work for specific projects (or to avoid others) ? The machine is stable as a rock CPU-wise (5 hours prime95 and 20 rounds of LinX) and the GPUs are at stock. The 8400GS doesn't seem to have this problem, and I can't babysit my folders all the time.



The most common culprit is a bad WU:shadedshu Believe it or not Standford puts them out there not knowing how there are going to perform Graphics cards are different so your 9600GSO might not like it but my GTS250 will do fine with it. It's just the way that WU is coded IIRC. Not sure what client you are using but with the GPU2/GPU3 console clients, you can re-configure this by changing the WU size that your client receives.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 11, 2011)

bogmali said:


> The most common culprit is a bad WU:shadedshu Believe it or not Standford puts them out there not knowing how there are going to perform Graphics cards are different so your 9600GSO might not like it but my GTS250 will do fine with it. It's just the way that WU is coded IIRC. Not sure what client you are using but with the GPU2/GPU3 console clients, you can re-configure this by changing the WU size that your client receives.



Might it be a lack of GPU memory issue? The 9600GSOs are 384MB cards, while the 8400GS which has no problem is a 512MB card. Maybe it simply runs out of memory on the GSOs ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Anyone knows why specific projects keep on failing on my 9600GSO cards on my folder #1 (specs below)? 5767 (IIRC) for example always dies a second after it starts with "UNSTABLE_MACHINE", while 577X projects work just fine. Is there any way to force it to do work for specific projects (or to avoid others) ? The machine is stable as a rock CPU-wise (5 hours prime95 and 20 rounds of LinX) and the GPUs are at stock. The 8400GS doesn't seem to have this problem, and I can't babysit my folders all the time.





Yukikaze said:


> Might it be a lack of GPU memory issue? The 9600GSOs are 384MB cards, while the 8400GS which has no problem is a 512MB card. Maybe it simply runs out of memory on the GSOs ?



Running GSO's at stock is almost criminal.
I have an almost identical setup to yours and I don't have issues with those WU's.
The memory is not an issue.  The 384MB GSO's were the backbone of many farms, including BUCK's.  I also run a 256MB 8800GT without issue.
The project numbers that you gave represent 353 point WU's.  Today, these and the 587 point WU's obtain the highest PPD.  I've also seen that the 353's run hotter and pull more electricity than most of the other WU's available. (I get 4420 PPD with my GSO's)
I have to agree with Bog.  Sometimes a GPU doesn't like a WU.
Do you have a molex plugged into the "additional power connector" on the motherboard?


----------



## Yukikaze (May 11, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do you have a molex plugged into the "additional power connector" on the motherboard?



Yep. I'll clock the cards later when I have the time to do some stability testing. Life is a bit hectic right now.


----------



## mstenholm (May 11, 2011)

t_ski said:


> My 980X has dropped down from 64K PPD to 51K.  Is that normal, or is it a sign of instability and needs to reboot?



I once had a -bigadv that went from 21:30 to more then a hour per frame for 3 frames. Nothing else was running so, yes it can happen that PPD goes up and down a bit during the same WU. Just leave it as is.

Edit: 1.66 M the first 12 hours of today. Seen worse


----------



## msgclb (May 11, 2011)

*Chimp Challenge 2011 End of Day 6 Stats*











The dance between OCNChimpin and ChimPowerUp continue but with our newly discovered firepower I have no doubt that ChimPowerUp will secure the #2 position. 

In the last 24 hours the active clients for ChimPowerUp increased from 297 to 333.


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2011)




----------



## theonedub (May 11, 2011)

My DSL was down for 6hrs last night, lost some production, but all is fine now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2011)

We are on pace today (EOC) to hit 3.27 million points for the day!  Already over 2 million and 3 updates to go.


----------



## sno.lcn (May 11, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I've just got into folding with a Norwegian team but they don't participate in this challenge and my competitive side got curios. Usually I run WCG but I heard a lot about folding and wanted to test my crunchers on that to. Only a few machines here doing what they call bigadv, setup looks like this atm.
> 
> I don't get the point calculation, how many chimp point will my machines produce? And will it help in getting second place?
> 
> Sorry for the bad english



Funny seeing my PURE teammate and me folding for different teams in the chimp challenge


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 11, 2011)

This may sound odd, but I'm happy to report that my computer crashed* .

I know that having a computer crash isn't usually good, but I desperately needed to clean the fans and I didn't want to lose my four month 100% uptime record.  I called in the people who dug out the Chilean miners to unearth the heatsinks buried under the dust piles on my motherboard.

Now I can fold on four cores 24/7 instead of just 2 during the day and 4 at night.  Additionally I can update my prehistoric CCC 10.8 drivers to 11.4p and maybe start using GPU3 with my HD 5830.

I managed to gather a few more volunteers from amongst my friends.  I should have them set up and folding some time this evening.

*Crash was due to a RAM error apparently.  Fortunately it's lifetime warrantied.


----------



## Mydog (May 11, 2011)

sno.lcn said:


> Funny seeing my PURE teammate and me folding for different teams in the chimp challenge



Which team are you folding for?


----------



## bogmali (May 11, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Which team are you folding for?



Don't tell me OCN


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Don't tell me OCN


----------



## BinaryMage (May 11, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> This may sound odd, but I'm happy to report that my computer crashed* .
> 
> I know that having a computer crash isn't usually good, but I desperately needed to clean the fans and I didn't want to lose my four month 100% uptime record.  I called in the people who dug out the Chilean miners to unearth the heatsinks buried under the dust piles on my motherboard.
> 
> ...



4 months?! I wish my computer was that stable. Very impressive.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 12, 2011)

Internet is back up! Dumped what I had and going back for more. *Everyone must remember to not start a -bigadv that they cannot finish before the end of the CC. Switch over to SMP2 for a strong finish.*


----------



## Bow (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Yukikaze (May 12, 2011)

Anyone knows of something similar to fahtracker for Linux? I wanna get folder #2 up ASAP, my MSDNAA downloads of Windows died and the box already has Ubuntu 10.4LTS on it.

P.S: Being an NBA addict in the middle east is a bitch. Went to bed at 1930, woke up at 0200, watching Miami vs. Boston now instead of sleeping. lol.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 12, 2011)

Going to fire up another rig tonight (i7 920 @ 4GHz). Will I have enough time to do a bigadv before the end?


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Internet is back up! Dumped what I had and going back for more. *Everyone must remember to not start a -bigadv that they cannot finish before the end of the CC. Switch over to SMP2 for a strong finish.*



So if they are taking about 1.5 days for me then I should stop on like Friday then???


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Going to fire up another rig tonight (i7 920 @ 4GHz). Will I have enough time to do a bigadv before the end?


If it is clocked 3.8 or higher and stable, you should have no problem finishing before the end of the CC.



*I think I might need to put this baby on Ice!*


----------



## Mydog (May 12, 2011)

Same question here, just started a -bigadv on an i7 860 and it will finish in 2d 13hrs. Will it be within the time limit?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 12, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Same question here, just started a -bigadv on an i7 860 and it will finish in 2d 13hrs. Will it be within the time limit?


Start tonight and you should be fine.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 12, 2011)

ARGH. Folder #2 got owned by a Linux bug that affects multi-GPU setups. Trying to get Windows off MSDNAA again...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> ARGH. Folder #2 got owned by a Linux bug that affects multi-GPU setups. Trying to get Windows off MSDNAA again...



Our team does not have many Linux Folders.  Those who are use them for bigadv.  GPU Folding on Linux is difficult.  Try to get it on Windows.


----------



## Mydog (May 12, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Start tonight and you should be fine.



Already running as you can see, just the i7 2600K left to switch and that I'll do tomorrow night.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 12, 2011)

MyDog - Could you give a short tutorial on getting that HMD interface set-up?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> MyDog - Could you give a short tutorial on getting that HMD interface set-up?



We have an app.., er I mean a thread for that.  It does not work with Client V7.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120320


----------



## msgclb (May 12, 2011)

All of my -bigadv rigs take about 2d 13hrs to complete.

My next -bigadv WU will finish on May 12 at about 11pm CST (9pm PDT).
This rig should complete another WU on May 15 at about 12pm CST (10am PDT).
That's 2 hours before the CC finishes.

I'd say any rig at 3.8 or higher will be fine if started before May 12 at 11pm CST (9pm PDT).
Buck do you see anything wrong with this.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 12, 2011)

msgclb said:


> All of my -bigadv rigs take about 2d 13hrs to complete.
> 
> My next -bigadv WU will finish on May 12 at about 11pm CST (9pm PDT).
> This rig should complete another WU on May 15 at about 12pm CST (10am PDT).
> ...



Your logic is sound. These -bigadv are amazingly accurate at predicting the completion of the work unit. I say go for it msgclb!


----------



## Mydog (May 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> MyDog - Could you give a short tutorial on getting that HMD interface set-up?



It's just HFM.NET, the important thing are to have the FAH folder shared or as I do put them in the "pictures" folder that's always shared. Then just add a client, type in the name, mhz etc and point it to the FAH folder on the rig.

If you want it to make html pages just check the type of pages you want in the preferences.

Download(zip)


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 12, 2011)

I started using fahcore_16 with my HD 5830 and it looks like it's much better than SMP.  My estimated PPD is now 6500 using GPU3 only.  When I was using SMP, estimated PPD was only 2000.  I don't really understand the significance of those numbers though.

It takes about 25% of my CPU to feed GPU3.  I may run SMP with my other three cores.


BinaryMage said:


> 4 months?! I wish my computer was that stable. Very impressive.


Thanks.  I'm nuts about stability so it takes me quite a while to find an overclock that I'm happy with.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2011)

Looks like OCN is about to slip down a spot.


----------



## Bow (May 12, 2011)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 12, 2011)

I have been folding on the 8800GTS OC for you guys. Not as much as i had last year but it is still something and next year i will have a Bulldozer most likely to help you guys out more. 

Good job so far guys


----------



## Yukikaze (May 12, 2011)

Somebody out there doesn't want my to get my second folder up. I finally got the download from MSDNAA to finish and now my DVD-RW died. Going to burn it on my lappie now, argh.

Jeez.


----------



## overclocker (May 12, 2011)

would my 4650 help much folding? with my 2 cpu cores already at 100% ?


----------



## BinaryMage (May 12, 2011)

overclocker said:


> would my 4650 help much folding? with my 2 cpu cores already at 100% ?



Probably not; it might actually make your points worse, because the GPU client uses a bit of CPU.


----------



## stinger608 (May 12, 2011)

Well, I have my 1090T and GTX460 ready to go, downloaded V2 got it set up and............Zilch, nothing, nada. So, in order to run the new V7 you have to have a "passkey?" 

why in the hell do they make it such a PITA? 

Well, I guess I need a Passkey to get the this running.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 12, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Well, I have my 1090T and GTX460 ready to go, downloaded V2 got it set up and............Zilch, nothing, nada. So, in order to run the new V7 you have to have a "passkey?"
> 
> why in the hell do they make it such a PITA?
> 
> Well, I guess I need a Passkey to get the this running.



Sent.


----------



## mlee49 (May 12, 2011)

Hertz can you send it to this guy as well:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2282876&postcount=13


----------



## t_ski (May 12, 2011)

Added my Sempy 140 @ 230 PPD


----------



## stinger608 (May 12, 2011)

Okay guys, heat is an issue, so is there a way to turn down the percentage of usage?
edit: On my GPU?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 12, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Hertz can you send it to this guy as well:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2282876&postcount=13



Done.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Okay guys, heat is an issue, so is there a way to turn down the percentage of usage?
> edit: On my GPU?



The clients say that there is, but I've never heard of anyone getting it to work.  And you even have a HAF.  What kind of temps are you talking about?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 12, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Okay guys, heat is an issue, so is there a way to turn down the percentage of usage?
> edit: On my GPU?


By accident I discovered that using Fahclient v7 and changing following setting in Configure->Advanced allows you to limit GPU usage (and not the CPU ) but you have to restart the program:






Unfortunately I couldn't get Fahtracker v2 to work at all on two different PCs so I have no idea if there is an analogous setting.  

PS.  To control the CPU usage I just set core affinity in the task manager.  It's messy but it works 

My HD 5830 is running at 100% right now (has been for hours) with only 50% fan and it's at 48C.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2011)

Drats.  The 494 point WU's are back.  That's going to hurt the output from the pre-Fermi Nvidia cards.


----------



## stinger608 (May 12, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The clients say that there is, but I've never heard of anyone getting it to work.  And you even have a HAF.  What kind of temps are you talking about?



Not terrible, just above 60c. Just wanted it to drop down a bit is all. Got it worked out by doing what Streetfighter suggested.



streetfighter 2 said:


> By accident I discovered that using Fahclient v7 and changing following setting in Configure->Advanced allows you to limit GPU usage (and not the CPU ) but you have to restart the program:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110509/whydoesitnotwork.jpg
> 
> Unfortunately I couldn't get Fahtracker v2 to work at all on two different PCs so I have no idea if there is an analogous setting.
> ...




Yep, worked great in V7  Thanks for the advice Street!!!!!!


----------



## hat (May 12, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Drats.  The 494 point WU's are back.  That's going to hurt the output from the pre-Fermi Nvidia cards.



Currently all my GPUs have these 494 point units. No matter, I'm sure our enemies are getting them too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2011)

hat said:


> Currently all my GPUs have these 494 point units. No matter, I'm sure our enemies are getting them too.



Same for me, but not my 256MB 8800GT.  That's just weird.

Also, why would anyone on NCIX.com Forum Folding Team Fold using the Beavers_Gone_Bananas username?:shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2011)

add those team ranks together and it becomes 1337.... they are leet beyond comprehension.


----------



## bogmali (May 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> they are leet beyond comprehension.



Comp1337ly retarded


----------



## hertz9753 (May 12, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Comp1337ly retarded



Keep it on topic.  I'm 42 and text challenged.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 12, 2011)

Anyone else get an early unit end on a gpu recently?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Anyone else get an early unit end on a gpu recently?



None here.  Which gpu?

If it's still folding check temps on the card.  Some WU's don't agree with some gpu's and some WU's just fail with all gpu's.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 12, 2011)

GTS 250 - It's been kicking them out steady...thought maybe because of the sudden point change?


----------



## Yukikaze (May 12, 2011)

Folder #2 is up, but I have the weirdest problem ever with it. If I put a 9600GSO (one out of my four, doesn't matter which one) in the first PCIe slot, windows will fail to load (black screen after Vista loading bars and that's it). If I put a different video card there, then it works like a charm. So folder #1 now runs two 9600GSOs and one CPU (not SMP) client, while folder #2 is running one 9600GSO, two 8400GS (one on PCI) and one CPU (again, not SMP) client. I have a 9600GSO lying around now since I have nowhere to put it 

Weird MSI motherboard issue, I've never ran into anything like that.

I am good for a measly 11.5k PPD on the folding GPUs and whatever those two CPU clients will come up with.

GPU WUs failing keeps on being a problem, there's one particular project that fails every single time it comes up on the GPU clients. Annoying as heck.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 12, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Folder #2 is up, but I have the weirdest problem ever with it. If I put a 9600GSO (one out of my four, doesn't matter which one) in the first PCIe slot, windows will fail to load (black screen after Vista loading bars and that's it). If I put a different video card there, then it works like a charm. So folder #1 now runs two 9600GSOs and one CPU (not SMP) client, while folder #2 is running one 9600GSO, two 8400GS (one on PCI) and one CPU (again, not SMP) client. I have a 9600GSO lying around now since I have nowhere to put it
> 
> Weird MSI motherboard issue, I've never ran into anything like that.
> 
> I am good for a measly 11.5k PPD on the folding GPUs and whatever those two CPU clients will come up with.



11.5k ppd is great.  That would put in the top 30 ppd before the Chimp Challege.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> GTS 250 - It's been kicking them out steady...thought maybe because of the sudden point change?



Do you have -avdmethods on?  If not, turn it on.  And yes firing up a big rig can cause a gpu wu to fail.  Keep on folding.


----------



## johnspack (May 12, 2011)

Going to throw in my 2 285s during the nights as well now.  Don't usually fold them,  but we're so close to 2nd now!


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2011)

Almost there...:


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (May 12, 2011)

I had a little bit of spare time so i (HOPEFULLY)put my ubuntu machine folding for this.
It says it is any how.
 I used some sudo apt get origami crap,and it says it's folding for team 50711-chimpowerup.Which looks ok to me. Only thing is,its showing the utilization of the four cpu cores,but does'nt say anything about the GPU???
 The machine has a 9600 gt in it.How can i make it use the GPU also???? Or will it automatically do so???


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 12, 2011)

I can feel it now...


----------



## johnspack (May 12, 2011)

We did it!  2nd place!


----------



## KieX (May 12, 2011)




----------



## slyfox2151 (May 12, 2011)

Hold on guys, 16 cores, and 3 more GPU's coming online in the next 10 mins 


i wont be happy with 2nd place.


----------



## DaC (May 12, 2011)

let's  beavers now!


----------



## Yukikaze (May 12, 2011)

Going to bring online a 9600GT and a 8600GT later today, hopefully. Why has no one warned me this is addictive? I am thinking of grabbing a deliciously cheap single-slot GT430.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 12, 2011)

Congrat's on 2nd 3rd place. We just need a few more updates to lock it in.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 12, 2011)

What is the best TPU has done in the past?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 12, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> What is the best TPU has done in the past?



This is the 1st year of the Handicap points system. In the past, it has been very hard to compete point for point with the likes of EVGA and OCN. Last year, I believe we placed 8th out of 9.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2011)

Yeah this shows dedication and team effort rather than just raw power like last years competition.   Congrats on the 2nd place move, let's keep it that way!


----------



## johnspack (May 12, 2011)

Kind of looks like we do have 2nd locked now,  we're 2 points ahead of ocn now,  and climbing!


----------



## dustyshiv (May 12, 2011)

Team OCN is right behind us guys...we need to keep up the good work goin. Time to get in any kind of help!! Every bit counts and helps!!


----------



## niko084 (May 12, 2011)

I'm out of cards, but I'll start an SMP client on a bunch of i3's and i5's today and continue a few more tomorrow... With any luck it will help.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 12, 2011)

I have a couple of cards left but no more internet connections available.


----------



## bogmali (May 12, 2011)

I have another i7 that I'm working the kinks out of for stability, should be good to go today.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 12, 2011)

Bringing up my Rig #2 for the next 24 hours or so. GTX285, CPU and 9600GSO coming right up.


----------



## niko084 (May 12, 2011)

Just got an 8800GTX that's having problems...
Not worth much but if I can get it stable.... 

Wow this is awesome how people are starting to find out anyway possible to increase output!


----------



## msgclb (May 12, 2011)

*Chimp Challenge 2011 End of Day 7 Stats*

*News alert:* *ChimPowerUp takes #2 at end of day 7.*











OCN is like a very large hive of bees. There's thousands of them. Over the last few hours we have stuck our hand into their hive and pulled out some of their honey.
The question is how long can we keep our hand in their honey pot before we're forced out. By the way I understand our chimp loves honey! 

In the last 12 hours ChimPowerUp has held the #2 position several times but OCNChimpin doesn't seem willing to let us keep it without a fight. 

In the last 24 hours we have continued to increase our active clients from 333 to 389.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 12, 2011)

Holy heck, a GTX285 is a lot of PPD.

Edit: ~22,000PPD on my end now, at least for the next 24 hours or so.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Holy heck, a GTX285 is a lot of PPD.
> 
> Edit: ~22,000PPD on my end now, at least for the next 24 hours or so.



What a surprise you'd get if you turned one of those GTX470's on for Folding.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I had a little bit of spare time so i (HOPEFULLY)put my ubuntu machine folding for this.
> It says it is any how.
> I used some sudo apt get origami crap,and it says it's folding for team 50711-chimpowerup.Which looks ok to me. Only thing is,its showing the utilization of the four cpu cores,but does'nt say anything about the GPU???
> The machine has a 9600 gt in it.How can i make it use the GPU also???? Or will it automatically do so???



I don't know brotha? what client are you using? I wonder if you can install v7 win using wine? to access the gpu's easier? I've not folded using linux.. but surely they have a linux client to use your GPU. If i get some time i'll try to get one of my linux boxes folding.. I just need to upgrade the video card in one of them.. 

EDIT: yea you need to use wine. here is something i found that may help.


----------



## Mydog (May 12, 2011)

Just added another SR-2 with X5670's runing -bigadv at stock speeds with stock coolers
I hope to get 5-600.000 points inn by Saturday.


----------



## Bow (May 12, 2011)




----------



## isowizard12 (May 12, 2011)

wow mydog when you drop those wu's that will be about 5 chimp points and my big adv's are timed to drop and pick up more just in time for 2 updates before the end of the CC.

nice work everyone we could close a big gap on hwc with all the new clients online, but unsure if there is enough to overtake them as chimp ppd is still higher on their side.

fold on


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

I hope the SR-2's can do one more -bigadv in addition to the ones in progress before the deadline.
Need to figure out what time I will need to switch to smp2, I'm 9 hrs a head of PDT.

Next time you should send out the PM's at least a week before the CC starts.


----------



## Bow (May 13, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Next time you should send out the PM's at least a week before the CC starts.



We have been talking about it in the Forums for a couple months now.


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

I'm kind of new to folding and usually run WCG for XS. Just tested folding a couple of months a go with a Norwegian team cause that's where I live. So I didn't know about the Chimp challenge until I got the PM.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I'm kind of new to folding and usually run WCG for XS. Just tested folding a couple of months a go with a Norwegian team cause that's where I live. So I didn't know about the Chimp challenge until I got the PM.


Understood. We are all very appreciative of your help. Next year we will announce the CC in a much, much bigger way.


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I'm kind of new to folding and usually run WCG for XS. Just tested folding a couple of months a go with a Norwegian team cause that's where I live. So I didn't know about the Chimp challenge until I got the PM.



When I pm'd you I wasn't aware of the awesome power you had! I had just seen your posts in some of the benchmark threads and knew that you had some nice hardware, but holy cow man!!!
Thanks again for helping out (same to everyone that is helping)

Edit: If you do go back to crunching we could always use more help on our TPU team...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

HammerON said:


> we could always use more help on our TPU team...


With the tremendous response from the WCG team and TPU members in general, I have a feeling you will see quite a few more members crunching for TPU in the future.


----------



## nflesher87 (May 13, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I'm kind of new to folding and usually run WCG for XS. Just tested folding a couple of months a go with a Norwegian team cause that's where I live. So I didn't know about the Chimp challenge until I got the PM.



You are a beast of a cruncher and we're glad to have you on board bro!


----------



## overclocker (May 13, 2011)

I have completed 4 or 5 normal projects in the past 72 hours slow it fast ?


----------



## johnspack (May 13, 2011)

Well,  we are at 79.50 over OCN's 75.71,  we are walking away with this!  Wonder if my 285s did this... heheh!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Well,  we are at 79.50 over OCN's 75.71,  we are walking away with this!  Wonder if my 285s did this... heheh!



Dream on.  All of us together are doing this.
Thank's for the help Pete.


----------



## donny25 (May 13, 2011)

Someone PM me a passkey please.


----------



## bogmali (May 13, 2011)

donny25 said:


> Someone PM me a passkey please.



Sent


----------



## donny25 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## bogmali (May 13, 2011)

I'm going to pay back HWC's 3.0Charlie with this post (I know you're in here lurking)

They're starting to worry about us "passing" them

See the following posts:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/514490-post356.html

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/514498-post360.html

Posted by their Captain......Good one Chris

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/514515-post365.html

They're worried about you Mydog


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2011)

Nice find bog!!!
Let them worry


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I'm going to pay back HWC's 3.0Charlie with this post (I know you're in here lurking)
> 
> They're starting to worry about us "passing" them
> 
> ...



I don't think they're very good with math.  But it's fun to see them quake.


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2011)

Yeah -I don't see us catching them at this pace, but it is fun to see them grumble a bit.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I'm going to pay back HWC's 3.0Charlie with this post (I know you're in here lurking)
> 
> They're starting to worry about us "passing" them
> 
> ...



they will be more then worried starting in 8 hours through the next 14 hours after that when the real big ramp up hits and i am not just refering to mydog at all  it is time they will see the Ace card unleashed 

seriusly thanks to everyone for pitching in and making a solid run to the finish line


----------



## johnspack (May 13, 2011)

Daaaam!  4 points ahead of OCN now.  Impressive guys!!


----------



## johnspack (May 13, 2011)

Watching the chimp chat,  anyone know about this running 2 instances of gpu on a single 5870 ect ati card?  They say an extra 1-2k ppd?


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> they will be more then worried starting in 8 hours through the next 14 hours after that when the real big ramp up hits and i am not just refering to mydog at all  it is time they will see the Ace card unleashed
> 
> seriusly thanks to everyone for pitching in and making a solid run to the finish line


----------



## Dead Things (May 13, 2011)

Down doggie! Bad doggie!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 13, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Watching the chimp chat,  anyone know about this running 2 instances of gpu on a single 5870 ect ati card?  They say an extra 1-2k ppd?



Don't know how to do that, but I guess I could run two instance's with my 5970.


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2011)

Maybe in a virtual environment?



msgclb said:


> *Chimp Challenge 2011 End of Day 7 Stats*
> 
> *News alert:* *ChimPowerUp takes #2 at end of day 7.*
> 
> ...



How do you view how many clients are active for the team? BOINC?



Dead Things said:


> Down doggie! Bad doggie!



Hmmmm (from last years CC challange):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1707919&postcount=431


----------



## johnspack (May 13, 2011)

And I quote:

12 May 11, 11:01 PM
[EVGA]elasticman: i use 2 instances of GPU, on my 5870

[EVGA]elasticman: gives me like 1000-2000PPD extra on one instance


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard mydog!  Glad you could join us! 

Looks like OCN is done!


----------



## johnspack (May 13, 2011)

If I tried to use my q9450,  I'd have to reserve one core for my gpus?  or 2?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

johnspack said:


> If I tried to use my q9450,  I'd have to reserve one core for my gpus?  or 2?


What client version are you using? SMP2 Console or Fahtracker or Client V7?


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

Dead Things said:


> Down doggie! Bad doggie!



Voff arf









Chicken Patty said:


> Welcome aboard mydog!  Glad you could join us!
> 
> Looks like OCN is done!



Hello there old friend
Glad to help out


----------



## msgclb (May 13, 2011)

HammerON said:


> How do you view how many clients are active for the team? BOINC?



No, I get it from the Stanford user page for ChimPowerUp.

But it can also be found for TechPowerUp Team 50711.

For a user I use within 7 days but for the team it only lists within 50 days.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 13, 2011)

Trying something different...one cpu and one gpu in V2 while running two gpu's in V7. 

EDIT:  Nm, that was a failure...


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Voff arf
> 
> http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/9085/angrydog.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice stand off.


----------



## theonedub (May 13, 2011)

My 580 should be here Fri or Sat, will have it Fold until the end of the CC.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2011)

Need some help.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2283866#post2283866


----------



## johnspack (May 13, 2011)

I use v7 on all rigs now.  It just works!


----------



## catnipkiller (May 13, 2011)

can i install a 8800gs oc in my pc along with my 5870 card? my pc was been folding solid but the numbers are low and my other rig has a shit psu. i just want to know if it would cause any problems with having 2 diff cards installed.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2011)

it wont be a problem if you're running win7 

also lulz @ "T-Pee-eeU"


----------



## johnspack (May 13, 2011)

Should work fine with the v7 client.  Best thing since sliced bread I figure!  Only way I could get a gtx260 and a 9800gtx to work together as well.  Think I'll leave my q9450 out of this though,  it's just too dam cherry to mess with.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Should work fine with the v7 client.  Best thing since sliced bread I figure!  Only way I could get a gtx260 and a 9800gtx to work together as well.  Think I'll leave my q9450 out of this though,  it's just too dam cherry to mess with.



tried the gpu tracker? i use it with me 760 and the 460, works perfect


----------



## johnspack (May 13, 2011)

Okay,  about bedtime for me,  but check it:

ChimPowerUp 	2 	83.79 	18,212,237
OCNChimpin 	3 	78.05 	86,096,653

Any doubts we take 2nd?


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

Looks like we are getting closer to the banana beavers or I'm I wrong?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2011)

when your work kicks in we will be very close me tinks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

*Guy's, I don't think I want to settle for 2nd any longer. Let's turn it on and do this!*


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

i have pretty much every card known to man. what should i use? maximum contribution, power doesn't matter


----------



## Yukikaze (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i have pretty much every card known to man. what should i use? maximum contribution, power doesn't matter



Everything and the kitchen sink, boss. 

Just fill up all available PCIe slots with the most powerful NV GPUs you have and let them rock.


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

i got 1x gtx 590, several gtx 580, several hd 6990. 2 system 4 slots total, what do i use?


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

I just requested help from some dudes in Brazil whom fold also, let's see if we can get some more people...


----------



## Yukikaze (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i got 1x gtx 590, several gtx 580, several hd 6990. 2 system 4 slots total, what do i use?



1 GTX590 and 3 GTX580.

That's around 80k PPD from what I just googled up. Niiice.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i got 1x gtx 590, several gtx 580, several hd 6990. 2 system 4 slots total, what do i use?


I would use Fahtracker V2 for the clients.The GTX590 might be hard to set up F@H on, but the 580's will run fine together in the same rig. I would try the 590 in a separate rig and see if it recognizes both cores. If it does, you good to go.


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

hrmm it doesnt seem to detect the gtx 590 .. says "Rage XL" (using v7 client)


----------



## Yukikaze (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> hrmm it doesnt seem to detect the gtx 590 .. says "Rage XL" (using v7 client)



Replace it with a GTX580. I just remembered I had all sorts of trouble with a pair of cards when SLI was on, and the GTX590's internal SLI can be just as a PITA I'd reckon.

Four GTX580s would work beautifully and be simple to set up.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Replace it with a GTX580. I just remembered I had all sorts of trouble with a pair of cards when SLI was on, and the GTX590's internal SLI can be just as a PITA I'd reckon.
> 
> Four GTX580s would work beautifully and be simple to set up.



Agreed. The 4x 580's will be an easier set-up.


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

I'm now running smp2 on my 980X rig so should I use the 5970 and 5870 to on that rig?


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

any point in running folding on the cpu too if i already have 2x gtx 580 folding in the system?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I'm now running smp2 on my 980X rig so should I use the 5970 and 5870 to on that rig?


The GPU's will slow the SMP production(especially ATI). I would not run any GPU's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> any point in running folding on the cpu too if i already have 2x gtx 580 folding in the system?


What cpu's do you have in the rig(s)?


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What cpu's do you have in the rig(s)?



one sucky dual core and the i7 from the vga review system


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

any reason why i would get "UNSTABLE_MACHINE" on all my gpus on two different systems ?


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

WoW guys! We're really closing in.... if things keep going like that we can take 1st...


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

Wonder what they are saying over at the beaver HQ


----------



## oily_17 (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> any reason why i would get "UNSTABLE_MACHINE" on all my gpus on two different systems ?



If it was same WU number, it may be a bad WU...

But I have had this happen before for no apparent reason...and a reboot has fixed it


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> If it was same WU number, it may be a bad WU...
> 
> But I have had this happen before for no apparent reason...and a reboot has fixed it



all 4 graphics cards pulling the same wu ?


----------



## oily_17 (May 13, 2011)

Not the same exact WU, but the same WU number..eg Project P6850 ..but really cant see all failing together


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> any reason why i would get "UNSTABLE_MACHINE" on all my gpus on two different systems ?


Are the cards @ stock clocks? What about heat and fan settings.


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Are the cards @ stock clocks? What about heat and fan settings.



everything at default, same systems, settings and card that i use for benchmarks all the time


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 13, 2011)

drivers perhaps?... just a guess.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> everything at default, same systems, settings and card that i use for benchmarks all the time


Try running the fans @ 100%. If it starts folding and errors after a 4-5 percent, it's a clock/heat issue.


----------



## oily_17 (May 13, 2011)

Not sure if heat would be causing your problems, but I run fan settings on 80-100% just to be sure

I would try restarting the Folding client and see if it will pick up a new WU


----------



## Mindweaver (May 13, 2011)

I just switch 1 of my 2500k's @4.5 over to folding smp.  It has the GTX470 in it. 
*EDIT: Oh and it's killing me i've not touched my i7 970 with the new GTX480 since CC started.. *


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

trying with fah gpu tracker v2 now, it says "running" but cards seem to be idle 

folding doesnt work through remote desktop ?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> trying with fah gpu tracker v2 now, it says "running" but cards seem to be idle



There is a guy that says he's getting 13k off each gpu on the gtx590 over at EVGA.. Can you disable sli on the card in the bios of the card?  Or can you just disable it in C...err not CCC heheh in Nvidia's drivers? The last dual gpu card i messed with was a GTX295 and i just pulled the heatsink and put AC on it for a guy. it drop the temps 10c.. hehehe had a thick messy pad on it.. hehehe but never folded with it...


----------



## oily_17 (May 13, 2011)

It takes a minute for them to download the WU and start folding...any longer idle and something is not right

Should work fine through remote desktop.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> I just switch 1 of my 2500k's @4.5 over to folding smp.  It has the GTX470 in it.



Thanks Mindweaver!

*Guy's, we are 10.52 points behind HWC and gaining quickly. We need every available piece of hardware that is capable of folding. HWC is really concerned about us and they have every right to be! *

*Keep up the spectacular work!*


----------



## oily_17 (May 13, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Keep up the spectacular work!*



Just picked up another -bigadv on one rig...2 days 6 hours left in challenge and 2 days 4 hours to finish WU

It will be a close finish...


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

got the gtx 590 to fold .. disabled "maximize gpu performance" in nvidia control panel, logged in via desktop (clients didnt start when using remote desktop), started fah gpu tracker v2, configured both gpus and clicked start.

says 12,800 PPD per GPU

once it's running it's safe to remote desktop back into the box to monitor progress


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Just picked up another -bigadv on one rig...2 days 6 hours left in challenge and 2 days 4 hours to finish WU
> 
> It will be a close finish...



same here except i got 3 of them


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> got the gtx 590 to fold .. disabled "maximize gpu performance" in nvidia control panel, logged in via desktop (clients didnt start when using remote desktop), started fah gpu tracker v2, configured both gpus and clicked start.
> 
> says 12,800 PPD per GPU
> 
> once it's running it's safe to remote desktop back into the box to monitor progress



Well.... I don't know why, but I think it might be a issue with remote desktop emulating a videocard... because I had the same problem running my ION board on remote, only SMP worked... I'll try to do what you did now.


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

you can put fah gpu tracker v2 into autostart, set it to start the gpu clients on startup, then it will start the clients without remote desktop and you can remote desktop into the machine when they are running


----------



## oily_17 (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> once it's running it's safe to remote desktop back into the box to monitor progress



 I use UltraVNC to monitor 3 of my rigs and make changes

Or you can use HFM.net to keep tags on their progress.


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Just picked up another -bigadv on one rig...2 days 6 hours left in challenge and 2 days 4 hours to finish WU
> 
> It will be a close finish...





isowizard12 said:


> same here except i got 3 of them



Veryyy cool! so we will drop some aces by the deadline... lol.... it will be really cool if you took first like in the last 30 minutes...


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

ok i'm up and running: 5x gtx 580 + 1x gtx 590 + 1x core i7


----------



## Mindweaver (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> got the gtx 590 to fold .. disabled "maximize gpu performance" in nvidia control panel, logged in via desktop (clients didnt start when using remote desktop), started fah gpu tracker v2, configured both gpus and clicked start.
> 
> says 12,800 PPD per GPU
> 
> once it's running it's safe to remote desktop back into the box to monitor progress



Deswegen sind Sie der Wizzard!


----------



## oily_17 (May 13, 2011)

Very nice set-up W1zz, thanks for pitching in


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> you can put fah gpu tracker v2 into autostart, set it to start the gpu clients on startup, then it will start the clients without remote desktop and you can remote desktop into the machine when they are running



with gpu tracker and multiple cards
If you have multiple GPUs hit the "multiple GPU" button and in the next window, pick which GPUs you'd like to start if you have not done so already, also make sure in the nvidia control panel that sli is disabled


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> with gpu tracker and multiple cards
> If you have multiple GPUs hit the "multiple GPU" button and in the next window, pick which GPUs you'd like to start if you have not done so already, also make sure in the nvidia control panel that sli is disabled



yeah i did all that, didnt work as long as remote desktop was active


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> ok i'm up and running: 5x gtx 580 + 1x gtx 590 + 1x core i7



was you able to get both gpu's on the 590 going on 2 different clients?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> ok i'm up and running: 5x gtx 580 + 1x gtx 590 + 1x core i7



Check out this farm that W1zzard is running. Should be good for 100K+. Thanks so much for adding to ChimPowerUp!


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> was you able to get both gpu's on the 590 going on 2 different clients?



with sli disabled i just set fah gpu tracker v2 to 2 fermi gpus


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

just a reminder if you are not picking up a big adv in the next 2 hours hours (depending on your tpf) please be sure to switch to -smp core A3 wu's so the points will count before the race is over.

nice to see wizard thanks


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

phew .. getting hot in here .. i'll move the farm to the kitchen


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> you can put fah gpu tracker v2 into autostart, set it to start the gpu clients on startup, then it will start the clients without remote desktop and you can remote desktop into the machine when they are running



No luck here... ION won't fold on GPU...


----------



## Bow (May 13, 2011)

I wish I had that problem..


----------



## Bow (May 13, 2011)

So do we have enough time to get 1st?


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> phew .. getting hot in here .. i'll move the farm to the kitchen



LoL....


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

Bow said:


> So do we have enough time to get 1st?



I would say yes...
10.52 to 10.32 difference in 60 minutes without any bid adv dropping..
So we still have 53 updates left.... taking .2 without big adv per updated would get US 10.6 Chims difference.... our big adv dropping and new clients up and running will make the difference for the 1st place...


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks Mindweaver!
> 
> *Guy's, we are 10.52 points behind HWC and gaining quickly. We need every available piece of hardware that is capable of folding. HWC is really concerned about us and they have every right to be! *
> 
> *Keep up the spectacular work!*



let's do this! surprise attack time is over but yes we need every piece of hardware, i have recruited about everyone i know. some had doubts we would take second and now we are making a sprint for first


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

Bow said:


> So do we have enough time to get 1st?



you bet we do all systems are online and growing


----------



## oily_17 (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> phew .. getting hot in here .. i'll move the farm to the kitchen



Running multi GPU's at full tilt raises the temps quite considerably in the room.

If you have a small table fan, to move some air about, it helps


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

How many clients do we have running atm?


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

Mydog said:


> How many clients do we have running atm?



425 we lost 12 clients somwhere


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> 425 we lost 12 clients somwhere



Put one for my atom CPU I turned off last night.... anyway... 640ppd.... lol...


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

this is not accurate as it is based on entire cc avg and we ramped in last 3 days and still going most points in last 24 hours so we are def getting more chimp ppd then hwc now


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

power consumption


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110513/Capture2122.jpg
> 
> power consumption



does it means 13.4kw ?


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

yep


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

1337 watts

0.97 is the power factor


----------



## oily_17 (May 13, 2011)

LEET ...power consumption


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> 1337 watts
> 
> 0.97 is the power factor



Thanks God... I was beginning to worry about global warming...


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

can anyone do the math? it doesnt look like we're gaining fast enough. my rigs add 0.5 chimp points per day


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> can anyone do the math? it doesnt look like we're gaining fast enough. my rigs add 0.5 chimp points per day



did the math but it will be a couple more updates to see how we average out to know for sure how much we are going to gain, but right now we are pulling a extra 1.5 chimp ppd then hwc
not counting any new clients that went online in last 2 hours


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2011)

think it will be VERY VERY VERY close race


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> can anyone do the math? it doesnt look like we're gaining fast enough. my rigs add 0.5 chimp points per day



I acutually did back o page 32.... 
Here it is with Chim difference correction...
10.52 to 10.34 difference in 60 minutes without any bid adv dropping..
So we still have 53 updates left.... taking .18 without big adv per updated would get us to take 9.54 Chims difference out.... our big adv dropping and new clients up and running will make the difference for the 1st place...

Hell... I'll put my atom 330 back online... 662 PPD, but this might be very close, so every little will count..


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

DaC said:


> I acutually did back o page 32....
> Here it is with Chim difference correction...
> 10.52 to 10.34 difference in 60 minutes without any bid adv dropping..
> So we still have 53 updates left.... taking .18 without big adv per updated would get us to take 9.54 Chims difference out.... our big adv dropping and new clients up and running will make the difference for the 1st place...



we should still be recruiting more folders though iam trying to get my gaming friend to switch his 2600k and 580 over now


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2011)

DaC said:


> Hell... I'll put my atom 330 back online... 662 PPD, but this might be very close, so every little will count..



That's 3 times the PPD of my Sempron 140


----------



## horik (May 13, 2011)

CPU temps are kinda high,should i put another fan on CPU cooler?


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

t_ski said:


> That's 3 times the PPD of my Sempron 140



Put it to 3.3ghz and leave it folding we might need it... 
This CC is getting so addictive that I need to study for an exam but just can't take my eyes from the score board...... 
Next year I'll put some bad ass PPD for sure..... I already started planing


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2011)

It's already folding, but it's at stock.  I can't unlock any cores on it on my mobo either


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

horik said:


> CPU temps are kinda high,should i put another fan on CPU cooler?



Just open the case and you'll get 5C downs for sure


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

t_ski said:


> It's already folding, but it's at stock.  I can't unlock any cores on it on my mobo either



Oh boy....


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

do we have anymore WCG crunchers that can switch over for the weekend?


----------



## horik (May 13, 2011)

DaC said:


> Just open the case and you'll get 5C downs for sure



thanks,ill try that


----------



## niko084 (May 13, 2011)

I added an i5 and 3 i3's last night, I'll be adding 2 more i5's today, also threw on a GT430 but I think that's about all I got...

Maybe I'll get this 8800GTX running smoothly, I should know in a few hours with any luck.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

niko084 said:


> I added an i5 and 3 i3's last night, I'll be adding 2 more i5's today, also threw on a GT430 but I think that's about all I got...
> 
> Maybe I'll get this 8800GTX running smoothly, I should know in a few hours with any luck.


Thanks Niko. Did you bake the GPU?


----------



## niko084 (May 13, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Thanks Niko. Did you bake the GPU?



Not yet... I have not even gotten to the point of testing it yet, been busy building these other machines 

I maybe off on my PPD on those cpu's too, F@HMON is reporting closer to 9-10k PPD on all of them now.


----------



## Mystery (May 13, 2011)

Send me a passkey and I'll switch over my 980x


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

Mystery said:


> Send me a passkey and I'll switch over my 980x



PM sent!


----------



## Mystery (May 13, 2011)

Got it. I have 10hrs to finish the current WU then it's all you guys till the end. Should add another 50-60k your way.


----------



## ERazer (May 13, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> do we have anymore WCG crunchers that can switch over for the weekend?



ill add my 2nd i7 860 and my i3when i get home tonite.


----------



## niko084 (May 13, 2011)

Wait a minute, it's secured with a passkey? 
Um.......... I didn't enter one and didn't get an error about it either...


----------



## DaC (May 13, 2011)

niko084 said:


> Wait a minute, it's secured with a passkey?
> Um.......... I didn't enter one and didn't get an error about it either...



Yes, but SMP points won't be accounted...


----------



## niko084 (May 13, 2011)

Ok well in that case, I NEED DA PASSKEY NAO!

Unless it's only for -bigadv because I'm not running that on any of these.


----------



## bogmali (May 13, 2011)

niko084 said:


> ok well in that case, i need da passkey nao!
> 
> Unless it's only for -bigadv because i'm not running that on any of these.



yhpm


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

well all we can do is throw all we got at the cc for tpu and this time tomorrow we will know if we really got a shot at #1, but i think we got a very good shot esp at the rate we are getting clients added

big thanks to evryone even the laptop folders every point counts here on out.

the best thing is seeing that everyone on this team is folding for the cc when looking at eoc stats that says something about team work there


----------



## niko084 (May 13, 2011)

So whats with this required key for SMP but not GPU?
That doesn't make a ton of sense to me....

Anyone know why this is required? Going to take me a bit to get things moved around to get the key inserted on all my smp clients. Wish I had some i7's around for -bigadv...


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

Come on team we need more powa
Just OC'ed the X5690's and 980X to 4,5GHz and putting the 2600K to 5GHz
The 980X are now running smp and will drop 40k before deadline in addition to 420k from the -bigadv that are running.


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2011)

wait what? passkey for smp? if i need one send it to me. why not just put it in the first post ?


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Come on team we need more powa
> Just OC'ed the X5690's and 980X to 4,5GHz and putting the 2600K to 5GHz
> The 980X are now running smp and will drop 40k before deadline in addition to 420k from the -bigadv that are running.



careful you don't get unstable and lose those big adv wu's

@ wizard core A3 and A5 need passkey for bonus points passkey not shown to keep other teams from sabatoging bonus points is usually the case as more then 10% failure rate of wu's means no more bonus points


----------



## niko084 (May 13, 2011)

w1zzard said:


> wait what? Passkey for smp? If i need one send it to me. Why not just put it in the first post ?



yhpm


----------



## niko084 (May 13, 2011)

Wait a minute, so the passkey is for SMP or only for SMP running -bigadv?

Because if it's only for SMP running -bigadv I don't need to start moving monitors, keyboard and mice around running new power strips and it being a 45 minute disaster...


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> careful you don't get unstable and lose those big adv wu's



Not a problem I've been crunching at those speeds all winter just lowered the speeds during Easter due to rising ambients. I've lowered the temp on the waterchiller that are connected to the X5690's rig to cope with the temps.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 13, 2011)

I am debating on leaving my 2nd rig unattended yet folding here at my parents' place tomorrow so it can keep folding until the last minute. I don't like the idea that much, its a pretty new WC setup, but its been folding for around 20 hours now with no issues. Once I get back to my apartment I'll turn on the 990X (on 5 cores to leave some power for the GTXs) and both GTX470s as well.

EDIT: Holy heck, OCN were left in our dust trail completely.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2011)

niko084 said:


> Wait a minute, so the passkey is for SMP or only for SMP running -bigadv?
> 
> Because if it's only for SMP running -bigadv I don't need to start moving monitors, keyboard and mice around running new power strips and it being a 45 minute disaster...



Both SMP and SMP-bigadv


----------



## El Fiendo (May 13, 2011)

I came home last night to a non booting EX58-UD5. It doesn't seem to post, and no amount of BIOS clearing / tinkering would fix it. I'm not too surprised as that board has always been kind of suspect for me, it just really picked a piss poor time to die. It would seem that's - 40,000 some PPD. I'll take a crack at it tomorrow as thats the first time I've got any free time from my jobs. If I can't fix it I'll try and fit the GTX 260s from that rig into the other two I've got and drop an 9600GSO.

Also, I'm frowning at the prospect of spending money to fix the damn thing. First motherboard to outright die on me. Maybe this just is the start of my SR-2 system. /scheming


----------



## Peejay (May 13, 2011)

Just got my i5 2500k in, shoot me over the password for SMP please.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2011)

peejay said:


> just got my i5 2500k in, shoot me over the password for smp please.



yhpm


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

Peejay said:


> Just got my i5 2500k in, shoot me over the password for SMP please.



PM sent!


*
EDIT: ChimPowerUp has produced 3.75 Million PPD in the last 24hrs. WOOT!*


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this is a dumb question, but how do I find out the PPD I'm contributing?  (I'm using Fahclient v7.)

FYI I did google it and came up with fahmon and this calc.

If the answer is, fahmon, do I run that in parallel with fahclient v7 on my workstation?


----------



## bogmali (May 13, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a dumb question, but how do I find out the PPD I'm contributing?  (I'm using Fahclient v7.)
> 
> FYI I did google it and came up with fahmon and this calc.
> 
> If the answer is, fahmon, do I run that in parallel with fahclient v7 on my workstation?



I know that HFM.net does not work with the V7 client, not sure about FAHMON. There is a feature on the V7 that shows you your PPD (not the bonus points though).


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2011)

In the V7 client, it shows the PPD for each item in the rig that's folding, right next to the percentage of the WU that's been completed so far.


----------



## niko084 (May 13, 2011)

All right, all transferred over with the keys now.

Getting the last 2 i5's setup now... I gotta take a picture of this disaster space when I'm done.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2011)

2 days, 48 hours to go!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

niko084 said:


> All right, all transferred over with the keys now.
> 
> Getting the last 2 i5's setup now... I gotta take a picture of this disaster space when I'm done.



We would love to see the carnage! Please post pics when you can.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 13, 2011)

Just replaced a GTS 250 with a water cooled GTX 280...mo betta mo fasta.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 2 days, 48 hours to go!



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2284407#post2284407

Let me know if I should move the deadline back a few hours for good measure.


----------



## msgclb (May 13, 2011)

*Chimp Challenge 2011 End of Day 8 Stats*

*News Alert:* *#2 ChimPowerUp increases production but fails to gain on #1 HWC.*



*Chimp Challenge Team*
*Rank*
*Chimp Points*

Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	1	103.05
ChimPowerUp 	2	91.31
*May 13, 2011 at 12pm PDT*
*11.74*


*Chimp Challenge Team*
*Rank*
*Chimp Points*

Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	1	102.54
ChimPowerUp 	2	90.96
*May 13, 2011 at 11am PDT*
*11.58*


*Chimp Challenge Team*
*Rank*
*Chimp Points*

Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	1	101.70
ChimPowerUp 	2	90.65
*May 13, 2011 at 10am PDT*
*11.05*


*Chimp Challenge Team*
*Rank*
*Chimp Points*

Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	1	100.98
ChimPowerUp 	2	89.99
*May 13, 2011 at 9am PDT*
*10.99*
*News Alert Update:* *#2 ChimPowerUp now has a 9+ point lead over #3 at end of day 8.*












The power of the bigadv is quickly fading and soon will be replaced by the power of the smp A3 and gpu clients. 

In the last 24 hours we continue to increase our active clients from 389 to 426. 
Some of these will be SMP A3 clients that were bigadv clients.


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 2 days, 48 hours to go!



Damn I thought the deadline was tomorrow at 11 PST, switching the 980X back to  -bigadv.
My total out put from now until deadline will be approx 800k or 4 CC points by my calculations.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

msgclb said:


> *Chimp Challenge 2011 End of Day 8 Stats*
> 
> *News Alert:* *#2 ChimPowerUp increases production but fails to gain on #1 HWC.*
> 
> ...



yep i noticed they are ramping up with us, thanks for the summary


----------



## msgclb (May 13, 2011)

I'm sad to say that I've uploaded my last -bigadv WU for this CC. All of my rigs that can run SMP A3 are running.

*News Alert:* *#2 ChimPowerUp gains on #1 HWC.*



*Chimp Challenge Team*
*Rank*
*Chimp Points*

Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	1	103.23
ChimPowerUp 	2	92.23
*May 13, 2011 at 1pm PDT*
*11.00*


*Chimp Challenge Team*
*Rank*
*Chimp Points*

Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	1	103.05
ChimPowerUp 	2	91.31
*May 13, 2011 at 12pm PDT*
*11.74*


*Chimp Challenge Team*
*Rank*
*Chimp Points*

Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	1	102.54
ChimPowerUp 	2	90.96
*May 13, 2011 at 11am PDT*
*11.58*


*Chimp Challenge Team*
*Rank*
*Chimp Points*

Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	1	101.70
ChimPowerUp 	2	90.65
*May 13, 2011 at 10am PDT*
*11.05*


*Chimp Challenge Team*
*Rank*
*Chimp Points*

Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	1	100.98
ChimPowerUp 	2	89.99
*May 13, 2011 at 9am PDT*
*10.99*

*isowizard12*: What's the significance of your avatar as it relates to you?






I was considering using one of these patches that I've worn on my uniforms during my career in the USAF.
The C-124 is the first aircraft that I worked on at McChord AFB and the F-4D was at Ubon AB, Thailand when I was assigned to the 8th TFW Wolf Pack.


----------



## bogmali (May 13, 2011)

msgclb said:


> *isowizard12*: What's the significance of your avatar as it relates to you?
> http://tpucdn.com/forums/customavatars/avatar95228_1.gif
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110513/USAF-Patches.jpg



NVM, I looked it up and it's inactive.


----------



## niko084 (May 13, 2011)

Well... I have one more i5 to finish and I managed to be able to get an i7 up and running as well as an HD5770... I took pics and will post when I get some time...

I have like 15 systems folding right now with mixed GPU/CPU.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

@ msgclb in general part of the old Air Force

you wore a TAC badge to? what years


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 13, 2011)

niko084 said:


> Well... I have one more i5 to finish and I managed to be able to get an i7 up and running as well as an HD5770... I took pics and will post when I get some time...
> 
> I have like 15 systems folding right now with mixed GPU/CPU.



Dude!


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

nice pic of the McDonnell F-4D-29-MC Phantom
Holloman AFB and Tyndall AFB here if that helps


----------



## t_ski (May 13, 2011)

I've got one -bigadv about to finish and I think I can get one more done before the deadline.


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2011)

I take it that I can switch my 2 i7 970's from -bigadv using the "Configure" screen while they are finishing up, or do I need to wait until they are completed first before switching. I do not want to screw these last two -bigadv ...


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

use flag -oneunit for them to finish then switch


----------



## msgclb (May 13, 2011)

bogmali said:


> NVM, I looked it up and it's inactive.





isowizard12 said:


> @ msgclb in general part of the old Air Force
> 
> you wore a TAC badge to? what years



My first TAC assignment was Shaw AFB from 1970-71.
I was then transferred to Luke AFB from 1971-72. 
I returned to Luke AFB from 1973-76
My final TAC assignment was McDill AFB from 1976-82.
I was an aircraft instrument technician on F-4C, F-4D, F-4E and RF-4C.

In 1985 I was assigned to USAFE Torrejon AB in Spain and was given a choice of either Holloman AFB (F-15) or Eglin AFB (F-111, F-15, F-16), Fl for my next assignment. I choose Florida.

I retired in 1987. TAC was inactivated in 1992.

We last ground again. I'm going to go shopping for a couple of hours!


*Chimp Challenge Team*
*Rank*
*Chimp Points*

Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	1	104.22
ChimPowerUp 	2	92.56
*May 13, 2011 at 2pm PDT*
*11.66*


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> use flag -oneunit for them to finish then switch



Thanks but I am not sure what you mean. I am using FAH Tracker V2 and do not see under the configure screen where I would do this...


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

i dont use tracker 2 but where you would put -bigadv you can simply change them to -smp before they finish or use -oneunit let them finish then add -smp but as i said i dont use tracker so maybe someone who does can chime in, regardless what you do you'll need to stop and restart client for flag or argument to work


----------



## msgclb (May 13, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Thanks but I am not sure what you mean. I am using FAH Tracker V2 and do not see under the configure screen where I would do this...



Select Setup > Configure > Tracker Settings tab and under Client Settings | Oneunit Mode click CPU/SMP.


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2011)

Cool
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2011)

holy crap, a day later and we are destroying OCN!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 13, 2011)

At work atm...try as I might I have been unable to get any of these pos computers here to fold.


----------



## Bow (May 13, 2011)

@ isowizard12 I grewup in Lakewood. Spent a lot of time on McChord as a kid.  We use to sneek on base and run aroud and cause trouble.  FT Lewis also..


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys are there any stats over at Stanford on types of cpu's and gpu's that are folding for each team?
Reason for asking is that it exist for WCG.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 14, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Hey guys are there any stats over at Stanford on types of cpu's and gpu's that are folding for each team?
> Reason for asking is that it exist for WCG.



this is all i know of but it doesn't list cpu type etc.. http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=osstats


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2011)

They are ramping up some more support from NCIX over at Canuckland.....So let's keep it up.


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

Here's the pics of my mess from yesterday and today setting up to fold.

Sorry for low quality only had my cell phone :-/

Yes I'm too cheap to get a droid... However it's on my list I just don't have too much use for it. Or maybe rather don't want to have the use for it...

The laptops are a i3 2.66, core2 2.13 and core2 2.13, the towers are-
4x i3 @ 3.1ghz, 1x i3 @ 4.2ghz, 3x i5 @ 3.4ghz, 1x i3 @ 2.93ghz, 1x i7 @ 3.7ghz

Then there is-
1x GTS450, 2x GT430, 1x HD5770


----------



## Mydog (May 14, 2011)

isowizard12 said:


> this is all i know of but it doesn't list cpu type etc.. http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=osstats



Thanks but not exactly what I had in mind.

I was looking for something like this http://boincstats.com/stats/host_cpu_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0

Nice folding farm you got there Niko084


----------



## isowizard12 (May 14, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Thanks but not exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> I was looking for something like this http://boincstats.com/stats/host_cpu_stats.php?pr=wcg&st=0
> 
> Nice folding farm you got there Niko084



that would be nice to see if fah did something like that. boinc has some nice tools interface etc, but i did it for a short while until i found one of the issues i was crunching for actually sold the research to a private company for money, and I went back to fah.


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

Research has to be done in order for our computers to get the work load in the first place, someone has to fund it down the line. However that could just as easily happen to F@H, Stanford is not a non-profit in their own respect. But I'm willing to bet research is and always has been purchased from schools for "donations", may even still be kept public domain to look good. Still need the money to actually be able to utilize the information commercially.

I figure we just speed up the process and I'm okay with that, faster better stuff comes out, faster commercial gain will fall, because the old tech always turns into the cheap tech.


----------



## isowizard12 (May 14, 2011)

I agree niko but the project was canceled as they sold the research for about 20 million dollars to a PHARMACUTICAL company so they was not funding the research with that sale, but that is just one bad apple. there is many great wcg crunching projects.


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

Aw, couldn't find anything on it but wow, that's a little more than you would expect I think.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 14, 2011)

This is how long it took to hit 20 million last year.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1911919&postcount=792


----------



## hertz9753 (May 14, 2011)

I put a GTX 460 and an Antec TP 750 into an emachines ET1161-05 tonight.


----------



## johnspack (May 14, 2011)

Wow,  brave,  in an e-machine?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 14, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Wow,  brave,  in an e-machine?



The hardest part was all the vista upates.  It hasn't seen use since last May when I turned it off after the last CC.  PPD are 10,800 with a 6801.  My bad, I completly forgot about this in my amp limited basement.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2011)

Dumping -bigadv #1 of 4 today and switching over to SMP on same rig. Let's give em' hell boy's!


----------



## oily_17 (May 14, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Dumping -bigadv #1 of 4 today and switching over to SMP on same rig. Let's give em' hell boy's!



For those using GPU Tracker V2 that want to switch from -bigadv to SMP, do the following -

Before the current -bigadv ends, go to Setup >> Configure and on the Tracker Settings tab place a check in the Oneunit Mode box for CPU/SMP, hit Apply >> Close
(This will stop the client when it finishes the current WU)

When the client finishes the current -bigadv WU and uploads the results then go to Setup >> Configure and remove the check you made in the Oneunit box above, also on the Client settings tab for SMP Settings remove the check in the box for Enable bigadv, hit Apply >> Close

Then restart the CPU client


----------



## hertz9753 (May 14, 2011)

I have 2 -bigadv uploading on Saturday.


----------



## HammerON (May 14, 2011)

Me to


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2011)

Just brought the HTPC online for another 6.5K PPD. God Bless AMD for unlocked cores!


----------



## johnspack (May 14, 2011)

Just over 10 points:

Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	1 	109.97 	33,202,112
                 ChimPowerUp 	2 	99.25 	21,571,766


----------



## hertz9753 (May 14, 2011)

Just took some pics of the emachine.  AMD Lima in the house!(not folding, support mission only)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Just took some pics of the emachine.  AMD Lima in the house!(not folding, support mission only)


That PSU looks like an Octopus attacking that rig. I will admit, I've never seen a GTX460 in a e-machine before.


----------



## Feänor (May 14, 2011)

We're just ten points behind first place! Keep folding hard!


----------



## Mydog (May 14, 2011)

johnspack said:


> Just over 10 points:
> 
> Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	1 	109.97 	33,202,112
> ChimPowerUp 	2 	99.25 	21,571,766



Just under 10 points now:

Beavers_Gone_Bananas 1  112.45  33,949,767
ChimPowerUp               2  102.57  22,293,934


Go TPU


----------



## DRDNA (May 14, 2011)

just two seconds ago threw up an additional I7@4.2GHZ and a 4870 that add to the 4 other C2D's that I have going...A lil here and a lil there can  make a world of difference.
EDIT: Damn make that added to the other 3 C2D's looks like one of my off sites fell off and I have no way to make contact till Monday..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2011)

DRDNA said:


> just two seconds ago threw up an additional I7@4.2GHZ and a 4870 that add to the 4 other C2D's that I have going...A lil here and a lil there can  make a world of difference.
> EDIT: Damn make that added to the other 3 C2D's looks like one of my off sites fell off and I have no way to make contact till Monday..



DRDNA, you are running SMP only, correct?


----------



## DRDNA (May 14, 2011)

yes


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2011)

*Only 9.72 Chimp Points behind 1st place as of 5AM PST! Fold everything you got!*


----------



## horik (May 14, 2011)

How do you know its a -bigadv?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2011)

horik said:


> How do you know its a -bigadv?



What Client are you using?


----------



## horik (May 14, 2011)

V7 client.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2011)

horik said:


> V7 client.


Meh, I'm not too familiar with the V7 client. What work unit are you currently working on?


----------



## horik (May 14, 2011)

smp:6056,gpu:11294


----------



## Bow (May 14, 2011)

Sorry guys I got up this morning and my rig had shut off sometime last nite
running now


----------



## BinaryMage (May 14, 2011)

*9.70 points behind as of 8:49 AM PST!*


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2011)

...and I can't get my 2nd rig going, starts and then shuts off!    I already swapped PSU's.  Maybe the board died, if that's the case, consider it out.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 14, 2011)

Two heavily OC'ed GTX470s going up bringing me to 4x9600GSO, 1x9600GT and 2xGTX470. I hope they last.

EDIT: A heck, I'll just read books. 990X joining the fray and even the 8400GS rejoining. I am folding on every single thing I got across 4 rigs. I just hope my PSU survives, lol.

EDIT2: It is getting hot in here, faaast.


----------



## overclocker (May 14, 2011)

laptop still holding out, both cores at 100%. How do you know how much you are crunching?


----------



## DRDNA (May 14, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Two heavily OC'ed GTX470s going up bringing me to 4x9600GSO, 1x9600GT and 2xGTX470. I hope they last.
> 
> EDIT: A heck, I'll just read books. 990X joining the fray and even the 8400GS rejoining. I am folding on every single thing I got across 4 rigs. I just hope my PSU survives, lol.
> 
> EDIT2: It is getting hot in here, faaast.



Fast turn on the air conditioner or get the shit in to the basement quick!...lol


----------



## Yukikaze (May 14, 2011)

DRDNA said:


> Fast turn on the air conditioner or get the shit in to the basement quick!...lol



I wish I had an aircon (or a basement). But at least it is a cool evening. Very uncharacteristic for this time of year, but I'll take all the help I can get


----------



## DRDNA (May 14, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> I wish I had an aircon (or a basement). But at least it is a cool evening. Very uncharacteristic for this time of year, but I'll take all the help I can get



I have never been to the motherland (Israel) b4...why no basements? is the water table high or soemthing?


----------



## Yukikaze (May 14, 2011)

DRDNA said:


> I have never been to the motherland (Israel) b4...why no basements? is the water table high or soemthing?



I rent a small studio apartment, so no basement for me. Plenty of houses have them, but basements are still not as common as in the USA for example.

They also tend to be bomb shelters first, basements later and thus need to be kept clear of junk.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 14, 2011)

Sacrificed my MagicJack rig for the w-end to free up an internet connection. Just added a i7 875 @ 4.2GHz and a ATI 5850 for the final push.


----------



## DRDNA (May 14, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Sacrificed my MagicJack rig for the w-end to free up an internet connection. Just added a i7 875 @ 4.2GHz and a ATI 5850 for the final push.



Very nice! Come on FOLKS...ummm there is some TPU pride at stake amidst all the potential good thats being done here!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 14, 2011)

Out of monitors here, so I will just have to trust the Xeon is still chugging along...it has been the most rock steady this entire week.  

EDIT:  5850 proved to be unstable so I replaced it with (2) 8800 GTS. Are all ATI cards this much trouble folding?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2011)

overclocker said:


> laptop still holding out, both cores at 100%. How do you know how much you are crunching?



What client are you using?


----------



## djjaeger82 (May 14, 2011)

Man I wish I still worked in retail.  Back in my days at compusa i would have installed the F@H client on all PCs on the sales floor to help with something like this, don't we have anyone that works at a retail store that can hook us up for the last 24hrs?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 14, 2011)

djjaeger82 said:


> Man I wish I still worked in retail.  Back in my days at compusa i would have installed the F@H client on all PCs on the sales floor to help with something like this, don't we have anyone that works at a retail store that can hook us up for the last 24hrs?



Ooooo! I do know one guy on my bench team...hold on.


----------



## mstenholm (May 14, 2011)

horik said:


> smp:6056,gpu:11294



SMP unit 6056 is not -bigadv.
2684, 2685, 2682, 6900 and 6901 are.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 14, 2011)

Grah!

Beavers are pulling away again. FOLD PEOPLE.


----------



## Bow (May 14, 2011)

djjaeger82 said:


> Man I wish I still worked in retail.  Back in my days at compusa i would have installed the F@H client on all PCs on the sales floor to help with something like this, don't we have anyone that works at a retail store that can hook us up for the last 24hrs?



 I had thought about going to Rent A Center and picking up 3-4 and return them after a week...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 14, 2011)

Added another water cooled GTX 280...just about tapped out here. If I had the internet connections available I could muster an additional three rigs.


----------



## Mydog (May 14, 2011)

Should I fold on my 560TI together with the 2600K running smp? Or would that hurt my smp output to much?


----------



## Yukikaze (May 14, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Should I fold on my 560TI together with the 2600K running smp? Or would that hurt my smp output to much?



I fold both my GTX470s with my i7, I just reduced the SMP's thread count by 2 to leave a core free to feed the GPUs. But I am definitely not the most experienced folder out here, so you might want to hear another opinion.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2011)

23 hours, 35 minutes to go.


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

You can safely run both, and will in most cases get the most PPD that way.


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

5 port switches can be had for $20 in stores today!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 14, 2011)

Running four rigs + my wireless on a Linksys atm.


----------



## msgclb (May 14, 2011)

*Chimp Challenge 2011 End of Day 9 Stats*

*Less Than 24 Hours:* *Fold them until you drop!!!*



*Last Update*
*Chimp Challenge Team*
*Rank*
*Chimp Points*
*May 14, 2011 at 12pm PDT*
	Beavers_Gone_Bananas 	1	118.52
	ChimPowerUp 	2	108.51
*10.01*


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Should I fold on my 560TI together with the 2600K running smp? Or would that hurt my smp output to much?



By all means.  The 13K that you get from the 560 will well out pay the drop in SMP.  It's not worth it with -bigadv though.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 14, 2011)

Hoping this one will finish in time...am I in error running both V2 and V7 together?


----------



## Mydog (May 14, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> By all means.  The 13K that you get from the 560 will well out pay the drop in SMP.  It's not worth it with -bigadv though.



Never folded on GPU's so which client should I use in addidtion to a5 that I'm using now for smp?


----------



## msgclb (May 14, 2011)

*Project P10121*

Anybody have any information on the SMP Project *P10121*?

So far I completed 6% and it has a consistent 14.04 TPF.
HFM doesn't show the PPD or credit.
I updated the projects from Stanford to no avail.
My other SMP WUs have a deadline of several days but this WU has a deadline of 07/09/11.
Lucky for me it should complete 30 minutes before the end of this Chimp Challenge!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2011)

If you were running -bigadv and kept your GPU's offline to maximize your points but have now switched to SMP, turn the GPU's on unless they're like HD2xxx-HD4xxx.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Never folded on GPU's so which client should I use in addidtion to a5 that I'm using now for smp?



What client are you using for your CPU?

eh, a5 is -bigadv, no?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Anybody have any information on the SMP Project *P10121*?
> 
> So far I completed 6% and it has a consistent 14.04 TPF.
> HFM doesn't show the PPD or credit.
> ...



You must of gotten something new. It isn't mentioned on foldingforum.org.


----------



## Mydog (May 14, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What client are you using for your CPU?
> 
> eh, a5 is -bigadv, no?



Yes a5 is -bigadv, I downloaded FAHClient v7 and fired it up and it seems to work perfect with the a5 on the side.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 14, 2011)

[TPU]Buck_ Nasty: hehe, wrong login 




14 May 11, 01:26 PM
Buck Nasty: [HWC]3.0Charlie: depends on the WU, but most likely 4 hrs on a 2600k


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> [TPU]Buck_ Nasty: hehe, wrong login
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, I kept making new logins by accident and they keep rearing their heads.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Yes a5 is -bigadv, I downloaded FAHClient v7 and fired it up and it seems to work perfect with the a5 on the side.



I'm just repeating what I've heard.  If you're talking about a hex core -bigadv, you will lose more points from running a GPU than you will make with the GPU.  This is especially true if the GPU is a Radeon.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 14, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm just repeating what I've heard.  If you're talking about a hex core -bigadv, you will lose more points from running a GPU than you will make with the GPU.  This is especially true if the GPU is a Radeon.



Is that the case when we run the cpu on V2 while running the gpu's on V7 at the same time?


----------



## Mydog (May 14, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm just repeating what I've heard.  If you're talking about a hex core -bigadv, you will lose more points from running a GPU than you will make with the GPU.  This is especially true if the GPU is a Radeon.



I'm running smp on a 2600K and FAHC v7 on a 560 TI in the same rig


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 14, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I'm running smp on a 2600K and FAHC v7 on a 560 TI in the same rig



Same configuration here...980X and two GTX 280's.


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2011)

Last 2 of my -bigadv hitting early tonight and shortly after midnight


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2011)

Last -bigadv hitting in 2hrs and all -smp after that! Keep the pressure on them!


----------



## bogmali (May 14, 2011)

Also, if you're switching to -advmethods from -bigadv, reconfigure your clients to receive normal or small WU. If you leave it at "big" it will pick up these WU's that can take up to a full day fold (P10121 comes to mind). Normal and small WU's average between 4-6 hours for completion.


----------



## Mydog (May 14, 2011)

Three -bigadv hitting in 10 hrs, three rigs running smp here now and one 560 TI direct CUII


----------



## HammerON (May 14, 2011)

I have two -bigadv at 85% and will be done tonight


----------



## DaC (May 14, 2011)

how many chimps these big adv will give ?


----------



## isowizard12 (May 14, 2011)

all my -bigadv wu's will drop about 7am pst


----------



## Mydog (May 14, 2011)

My three -bigadv's will produce about 320k points and thats almost 1,5 Chimps I think.


----------



## DaC (May 14, 2011)

Mydog said:


> My three -bigadv's will produce about 320k points and thats almost 1,5 Chimps I think.



Sweet! That's a lot.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2011)

I will add my two GTX 580's when this last -bigadv is completed and switched to smp. Is this advisable?

EDIT: Nevermind - I should pay more attention:


thebluebumblebee said:


> By all means.  The 13K that you get from the 560 will well out pay the drop in SMP.  It's not worth it with -bigadv though.


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2011)

This question was posted at HWC:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/515078-post520.html


I know the guy was just kidding but why even post it


----------



## Mydog (May 15, 2011)

Good question, as for me I didn't start to fold before March this year so I have no points to bring in to the equation.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 15, 2011)

bogmali said:


> This question was posted at HWC:
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/515078-post520.html
> 
> ...



Well, when the WCG team goes back to WCG, our folding points will. At least according to our daily numbers now, about half our normal output is going toward F@H.


----------



## theonedub (May 15, 2011)

580 is now up and running.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 15, 2011)

OK, now the laptop in my sig and my PS3 are online. Anything that has a CPU and can fold in my house is online 

GO TEAM TPU!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2011)

I just checked my rigs.  Both my i7's made the switch to SMP after they uploaded.

Edit.  I'm at 137k ppd.  It seems that folding your clothes can help.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2011)

Mine switched as well, and I added the two 580's:











It looks like with the 580's added to the mix, my smp score went from 32,000 to 17,000. But with my two 580's the overall score will be higher at about 46,000


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

This is the only one I am concerned with. I don't know how to judge ending time...think I should stop the cards to be sure it will finish in time, or will it make much difference?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> This is the only one I am concerned with. I don't know how to judge ending time...think I should stop the cards to be sure it will finish in time, or will it make much difference?



Just click on smp on the same page that you posted.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Just click on smp on the same page that you posted.



Thanks Hertz! ETA says 17h4min...is that the completion time? If so, will it finish in time?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Just click on smp on the same page that you posted.



What does that do?

EDIT: never mind.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Thanks Hertz! ETA says 17h4min...is that the completion time? If so, will it finish in time?



Look at the count down time at the top of this page: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

BTW, turn off the GPU's!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 15, 2011)

So I'm watching a movie and my computer is quite busy folding when suddenly everything goes south.

Turns out a service called WinSAT, which is configured to run at 1AM on Sundays in the Task Scheduler (Microsoft\\Windows\\Maintenance), began benchmarking my computer. Not a good time Microsoft! 


thebluebumblebee said:


> BTW, turn off the GPU's!


Should everyone do that or just rickss69?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

Dayum! Will turning off the gpu's allow it to finish in time you think?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What does that do?



With Tracker v2.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Dayum! Will turning off the gpu's allow it to finish in time you think?



No.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> No.



So, I may as well delete the cpu and just run the gpu's alone? I can clock the cpu a bit more if that would help.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Should everyone do that or just rickss69?



Just rickss69.  Let's hope it's enough, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Mine switched as well, and I added the two 580's:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110515/Capture061.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110515/Capture008.jpg
> ...



You are also running Tracker.  It should look like this when you are done.  Running those 580's and all.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> So, I may as well delete the cpu and just run the gpu's alone? I can clock the cpu a bit more if that would help.



I will give you a pm


----------



## MAGMADIVER (May 15, 2011)

I have only have one rig, but I have resorted to only playing games on my phone for the last 8 days.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

Clocked a bit more...unsure if it is enough tho.

Hertz - I think I had already done what you suggested in the pm previously.


----------



## theonedub (May 15, 2011)

Stanford is throwing some 925pt GPU3 WUs out there for us, if you are running a low end fermi you will get nearly double PPD and for the high end cards- a 5-10C drop in temps. Hopefully they keep them coming so we all finish the CC strong


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 15, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Stanford is throwing some 925pt GPU3 WUs out there for us, if you are running a low end fermi you will get nearly double PPD and for the high end cards- a 5-10C drop in temps. Hopefully they keep them coming so we all finish the CC strong



Aye, aye Sir!

What's our current status?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Stanford is throwing some 925pt GPU3 WUs out there for us, if you are running a low end fermi you will get nearly double PPD and for the high end cards- a 5-10C drop in temps. Hopefully they keep them coming so we all finish the CC strong



Is that with advmethods?

I just checked my 460's, not running advmethods on any of them.  I have 912's and 925's showing in the logs.  Getting around 14k with them on my GTX 460's.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

After much tinkering I finally gave up on the remaining -bigadv. My mistake, forgive a first timer. 

Got the 980X rig running again to maximize the remaining time.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2011)

Rolling in hot for the 11 hour push anyone got the bigdev key?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Rolling in hot for the 11 hour push anyone got the bigdev key?



For you we would call the the SMP key.  Because  that's all you can run before the deadline.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2011)

Sent.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

Is it just my imagination? Seems like V2 gives higher ppd for gpu's vs V7. 

Making some headway we are...


----------



## MAGMADIVER (May 15, 2011)

Just curious, what is the difference between advanced and bigadv?  I have read the posts about using advanced in the value slot, but I get core_16 WU's with bigadv.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Just curious, what is the difference between advanced and bigadv?  I have read the posts about using advanced in the value slot, but I get core_16 WU's with bigadv.



bigdevs come and go even with it checked you arent garenteed one and basically they are WU's worth ALOT of points. they also push your system. working a bigdev will sky rocket your temps. in most cases.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (May 15, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> bigdevs come and go even with it checked you arent garenteed one and basically they are WU's worth ALOT of points. they also push your system. working a bigdev will sky rocket your temps. in most cases.



Uhh..im just wondering...bigdev=bigadv?  Please forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Uhh..im just wondering...bigdev=bigadv?  Please forgive my ignorance.



sorry im a tool i just spell it wrong.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (May 15, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> sorry im a tool i just spell it wrong.



Ok, I thought I missed a memo.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Ok, I thought I missed a memo.



no your good i did.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2011)

8.5 points after HWC; and going up


----------



## MAGMADIVER (May 15, 2011)

Well i have been using the V7 with the bigadv since it came out and I've always gotten the 16 core WUs.  What does advanced do vs the default config?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Well i have been using the V7 with the bigadv since it came out and I've always gotten the 16 core WUs.  What does advanced do vs the default config?



its a more complex problem.

Basically

im stanford and i want to cure some shit
|
|
V

WU (work unit)

Our PC's

regular WU = some hard mathematics and protein systhesis and shit

Big ADV WU = litergallon

WAT


----------



## hertz9753 (May 15, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Well i have been using the V7 with the bigadv since it came out and I've always gotten the 16 core WUs.  What does advanced do vs the default config?



Have you switched to SMP?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

Been up too long... http://youtu.be/nGeKSiCQkPw


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Been up too long... http://youtu.be/nGeKSiCQkPw


 Kinda reminds me of ALF!


----------



## mstenholm (May 15, 2011)

I have been away (still am) but my rig sitter said that one rig dropped the last -bigadv early this morning (CC-time) and is now running in my name (sorry, didn't make a shortcut to normal SMP for the CC). The other rig might be late, but still points for the team. Anyways our second place should be secured as I see it.


----------



## basco (May 15, 2011)

maybe silly question but when does chimp end for european guys?
minus 7 hours.
now its 17.01 pm at my place.


----------



## KieX (May 15, 2011)

basco said:


> maybe silly question but when does chimp end for european guys?
> minus 7 hours.
> now its 17.01 pm at my place.



Use the countdown timer at the top of the CC page: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/chimp_challenge/2011/

EDIT: I believe that's 9pm your time


----------



## isowizard12 (May 15, 2011)

just dropped my last 2 big adv wu's was a good run and pleasure folding with you guys, there is team work on this forum and that can't be denied, i'll be around more often


----------



## Mydog (May 15, 2011)

basco said:


> maybe silly question but when does chimp end for european guys?
> minus 7 hours.
> now its 17.01 pm at my place.



Deadline for us europeans are 9 pm so just 3,5 hrs left.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2011)

MAGMADIVER said:


> Just curious, what is the difference between advanced and bigadv?  I have read the posts about using advanced in the value slot, but I get core_16 WU's with bigadv.



The V7 Client only came out in early April.  It changed the term advmethods to advanced.  Bigadv (I believe, anyway) is actually big + advmethods, and applies only to SMP with 8 or more "cores".


----------



## basco (May 15, 2011)

thanks mydog.

2 hours ago just started gtx480.should finish before deadline.

yeeehah


----------



## t_ski (May 15, 2011)

Is 2.5 hours enough to finish a 6947?  It's only at 1% now and won't give an ETA.


----------



## Mydog (May 15, 2011)

2,5 hrs left until deadline now and I had to take the first rig out of the race, the i7 970 at 4 ghz, because it wouldn't make the deadline. Increased the OC on the 980X rig to 4,7 GHz so that it would make the deadline in it's last WU.

I'll have to say that it has been a great experience to participate in this race together with this great team.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Is 2.5 hours enough to finish a 6947?  It's only at 1% now and won't give an ETA.



If you're using FAHtracker, go back to post 990 in this thread.


----------



## theonedub (May 15, 2011)

Just sent in my last SMP WU- Outstanding effort this year guys  Thank you to all who Folded even just 1 WU for TPU


----------



## KieX (May 15, 2011)

All out of SMP here too.. GPU all the way to the end now.

Like onedub said:


theonedub said:


> Thank you to all who Folded even just 1 WU for TPU


----------



## Bow (May 15, 2011)

It has been fun!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

I have two gpu's finishing up here. Now that I know a little about folding I am sure I will be contributing steady throughout the year. Congratulations to Buck, TPU and all who participated! Also, many thanks to all who helped me and others to get started in folding and set-up for CC!


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 15, 2011)

My Q9550 is at 87% and only 15mins until deadline, dunno if it'll make it. All other clients at 20~55%, will let them run till the end for the heck of it (laptop's running kinda hot at 84 degrees )

We sure gave everyone a run for their money  Thanks guys for letting me be a part of this team, it's been lots of fun  Congrats to everyone in our team for their effort! It's been an honor guys


----------



## horik (May 15, 2011)

Challenge almost ended,this has served me to learn about F@H and how to use the client,will keep folding all the time i can,i'm proud of being a part of this great team.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 15, 2011)

Strange...no more aircraft sounds coming from the back room now.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 15, 2011)

And it's all over. Good job everyone!


----------



## zodac (May 15, 2011)

Well done guys, both for passing us and for giving HWC a bit of a shock towards the end. 

Keep it up through the year, and we'll see you again next CC. And be aware though; we'll make amends for losing out to you this year. >___<


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2011)

finally back to normal noise and heat levels


----------



## DaC (May 15, 2011)

2nd is Very Nice mates! =]
Next year I'll bring a lot of more muscles to chimp.... LoL... =]
110k this year, next will be way more!


----------



## Yukikaze (May 15, 2011)

This was great fun. Heck of a way to start folding too. I had my two folding rigs back in my mind for a while now and I wanted to get them to do what they were supposed to, but I wasn't expecting I'd end up with my main rig(s) folding like heck as well. Addictive stuff, this chimp challenge.

Next year I already have plans to really contribute in force, hee hee.

Finally I can sleep without earplugs, too


----------



## BinaryMage (May 15, 2011)

Yukikaze said:


> Finally I can sleep without earplugs, too



No kidding.


----------



## msgclb (May 15, 2011)

*Chimp Challenge 2011 End of Day 10 Stats*
*The 2011 Chimp Challenge Has Completed!*

*Final Update:* *ChimPowerUP Finishes #2 *
*Our nemesis HWC came out on top by 9.22 Chimp Points.
What surprises me is we beat OCN by 28.16 Chimp Points.
Congratulations to all our team members for your outstanding contributions. *













I'm inviting you to keep folding for TechPowerUP.
If you can't fold full time then consider running one or more CPUs or GPUs. 

Thanks again for all your hard work.


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2011)

It has been fun all!!!
I am switching my rigs back to crunching


----------



## Mydog (May 15, 2011)

HammerON said:


> It has been fun all!!!
> I am switching my rigs back to crunching



Totally agree
And thank you for getting me in on this HammerON

The TPU folding team really rocks


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2011)

You know we also have a pretty strong crunching team:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85784

I remember you stated that you crunch for XS, but if you ever decide to try out another team...

We appreciate the massive amout of help that you brought to this challange for TPU

I have actually left one of the i7 970's folding (other one is crunching again) and the i7 920 is folding as well. Just for a bit though...


----------



## bogmali (May 15, 2011)

Congrats team for an extra-ordinary turn out. With that being said, my rigs are now switched to my normal username.

Big shout out to the TPU WCG team as well. Will be moving my dedicated crunchers back tonight.


----------



## msgclb (May 15, 2011)

I've got all my rigs back to my username.

A big thanks to our TPU WCG crunchers.
So far I've got 12 cores back to crunching and by tomorrow I should have another 12 cores.


----------



## Mystery (May 15, 2011)

Good job guys. I folded for you during this contest cause you all seem like a very good group of guys. I figure I dropped about 200k for you guys but it's time to go back a fold under my other team. I'll drop in from time to time. 
Keep up the fold!!


----------



## catnipkiller (May 15, 2011)

nice run guys gpu will take a break now lol. i still dont get why ati and amd get so low PPD. o well dont know what help i was but i tried


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2011)

Mystery said:


> Good job guys. I folded for you during this contest cause you all seem like a very good group of guys. I figure I dropped about 200k for you guys but it's time to go back a fold under my other team. I'll drop in from time to time.
> Keep up the fold!!



Thanks for helping out


----------



## basco (May 15, 2011)

thanks to all,
ma rigs are still folding for chimpup,because i am at my girlfriends place and till tomorrow they keep rolling.


----------



## hat (May 15, 2011)

I have everything back to normal now.

Bow: I'll have my GTX260 fold for you for a week to recoup losses (and most likely more) from the 9600GT folding in the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## Bow (May 16, 2011)

hat said:


> Bow: I'll have my GTX260 fold for you for a week to recoup losses (and most likely more) from the 9600GT folding in the Chimp Challenge.



No problem Hat, use it in your name if you want, its fine with me.


----------



## hat (May 16, 2011)

The points don't really matter to me, as long as I'm folding... that's why I was in this year's Chimp Challenge. The 9600GT is yours, so I use it to fold under your name. The GTX260 was just a neat little idea I had... no big deal.


----------



## overclocker (May 16, 2011)

Ha now my laptop can rest in peace


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2011)

I would like to thank all of you that participated in this years Chimp Challenge.  Outstanding effort!

Another than you to the people that have decided to keep folding with us.


----------



## Bow (May 16, 2011)

It was fun just wish I had more to bring to the table, maybe next year.  Count me in for sure.


----------



## bogmali (May 16, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i have pretty much every card known to man. what should i use? maximum contribution, power doesn't matter



I just now realized the sig-worthiness of this quote


----------



## chriskwarren (May 17, 2011)

Great work TPU! You guys really turned up the heat there for the last days. It was great seeing the competition still going strong in the last days.

Fold on everyone!


----------



## mstenholm (May 17, 2011)

Yeah we did good with regular team members plus one or two new ones


----------



## DaC (May 17, 2011)

Guys help me choosing a new hardware to f@ld... =]
I know best bang for the buck is a i7-2600k, right ? But which motherboard can take it to a nice clock speed with less money ? It can be mini itx / m-atx.... atx also, but I'd rather have a small format.
Well it doesn't need to be a world record grade motherboard, only good enough to push a nice clock.
Also what about VGA ? I suspect it's a 560TI or the future comming 560, right ?

The idea is keep bang for the buck for points.... =]


----------



## hertz9753 (May 17, 2011)

DaC said:


> Guys help me choosing a new hardware to f@ld... =]
> I know best bang for the buck is a i7-2600k, right ? But which motherboard can take it to a nice clock speed with less money ? It can be mini itx / m-atx.... atx also, but I'd rather have a small format.
> Well it doesn't need to be a world record grade motherboard, only good enough to push a nice clock.
> Also what about VGA ? I suspect it's a 560TI or the future comming 560, right ?
> ...



I would go with two GTX 460 768mb on a ASRock P67 EXTREME4 (B3) or a BIOSTAR TP67XE (B3) MB.  Small boards are hard to find for the Sandybridge.


----------



## DaC (May 17, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> I would go with two GTX 460 768mb on a ASRock P67 EXTREME4 (B3) or a BIOSTAR TP67XE (B3) MB.  Small boards are hard to find for the Sandybridge.



What about a GA or Asus board..... ? And something around $100 ?
I'm really not too sure about asrock quality.... Biostar I know is used to have a nice quality....
So GTX460 be it.... =]


----------



## hertz9753 (May 17, 2011)

DaC said:


> What about a GA or Asus board..... ?
> I'm really not too sure about asrock quality.... Biostar I know is used to have a nice quality....
> So GTX460 be it.... =]



ASRock P67 EXTREME4 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6...

BIOSTAR TP67XE (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s ...

They are both highly rated on review sites.  Do a web search.  You did say "bang for the buck".


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2011)

You can't go wrong with the 2600K.  I have no idea what Motherboard to recommend.  I'd be nervous building a 24/7 Folding rig with a $100 motherboard.  Here's a build log of one: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138486

Don't know what your used market is like, but the other option might be a 1366 socket hex core.  PPD in the 60K's.

The best GPU when considering PPD/watt/$$ is still the GTX460/768MB.  The 560Ti will get about 3000PPD more than the 460's, but it uses more watts.  I just did the math.  Using W1zzard's Peak power consumption numbers, the 460/768MB is at 3.82 points per watt and the 560Ti is at 3.68 points per watt.  Assuming 10K PPD for the 460/768MB and 13K PPD for the 560Ti.


----------



## DaC (May 17, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> ASRock P67 EXTREME4 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6...
> 
> BIOSTAR TP67XE (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s ...
> 
> They are both highly rated on review sites.  Do a web search.  You did say "bang for the buck".



Yes I did.... but I was thinking a little less $$$... 
BTW.... this Asrock mobo looks sweet...



thebluebumblebee said:


> You can't go wrong with the 2600K.  I have no idea what Motherboard to recommend.  I'd be nervous building a 24/7 Folding rig with a $100 motherboard.  Here's a build log of one: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138486
> 
> Don't know what your used market is like, but the other option might be a 1366 socket hex core.  PPD in the 60K's.
> 
> The best GPU when considering PPD/watt/$$ is still the GTX460/768MB.  The 560Ti will get about 3000PPD more than the 460's, but it uses more watts.  I just did the math.  Using W1zzard's Peak power consumption numbers, the 460/768MB is at 3.82 points per watt and the 560Ti is at 3.68 points per watt.  Assuming 10K PPD for the 460/768MB and 13K PPD for the 560Ti.



Well... used market for 1366 I would say pretty expensive..... LoL....

I'll also do some gaming with it, the rig won't fold 24/7... and might also build a 2nd or 3rd one for the next chimp.... this is why I want to keep low profile on the mobo... but as overclocking can get a lot of extra points, it would be good to go to 3.8-4.0ghz..... if it's needed an extra $50-$70 on a mobo to get it to 4.4ghz... well, that's not what I want...


----------



## BinaryMage (May 17, 2011)

DaC said:


> Yes I did.... but I was thinking a little less $$$...
> BTW.... this Asrock mobo looks sweet...
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't end up overclocking, the Xeon E3-1220 seems a good deal to me. 3.1GHz HT Quad for 209.99, same price as an i5 2500K.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 17, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2287407#post2287407

Some new folders got milestones.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 17, 2011)

It's starting to look like I've fried a motherboard and severely damaged another.  

Going to have to do some figuring to find the problem parts and rebuild around them.


----------



## DaC (May 17, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2287407#post2287407
> 
> Some new folders got milestones.



Well intel ark says it doesn`t have HT... 
neither onboard video...
also 3.1ghz vs 3.3 from the i5
8mb cache vs 6mb  cache
80w vs 95w...

I`m wondering if this extra 2mb would make for the clock difference ?
15w is nice1, could help while overclocking.


----------



## t_ski (May 17, 2011)

Here's an MSI board at NewEgg for $120:

MSI P67A-G43 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s US...


----------



## DaC (May 17, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Here's an MSI board at NewEgg for $120:
> 
> MSI P67A-G43 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s US...



That's more like the kind of price I want... and this one seems to overclock pretty nice too...


----------



## sneekypeet (May 17, 2011)

DaC said:


> That's more like the kind of price I want... and this one seems to overclock pretty nice too...



My spidey senses says that I have a PM incoming


----------



## DaC (May 17, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> My spidey senses says that I have a PM incoming



LoL! You'll    
But I have to get rid from my i5-750/P55-T36 first....


----------



## hertz9753 (May 18, 2011)

El Fiendo said:


> It's starting to look like I've fried a motherboard and severely damaged another.
> 
> Going to have to do some figuring to find the problem parts and rebuild around them.



If you need any parts, let me know.


----------



## DaC (May 18, 2011)

I found this cpu over ark.... Xeon E3-1230
http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=52271
Well... it's basically a i7-2600 but for way less money and without integrated vga which is veryyyyy good because puts power output down to 80w
I was thinking.... well... for the most points.... 3 of these with 3 cheap (well, I won't need to overclock and all mobos nowadays seems to use pretty decent components) motherboards on stock speed can be faster to generate points than 2 2600k (on a more expensive motherboard) overclocked to 4.0ghz for less money... do you guys agree ?


----------



## BinaryMage (May 19, 2011)

DaC said:


> I found this cpu over ark.... Xeon E3-1230
> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=52271
> Well... it's basically a i7-2600 but for way less money and without integrated vga which is veryyyyy good because puts power output down to 80w
> I was thinking.... well... for the most points.... 3 of these with 3 cheap (well, I won't need to overclock and all mobos nowadays seems to use pretty decent components) motherboards on stock speed can be faster to generate points than 2 2600k (on a more expensive motherboard) overclocked to 4.0ghz for less money... do you guys agree ?



Yeah, I was looking at that. I'm just not sure if it's compatible with standard Sandy Bridge motherboards...


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2011)

From the link:
"Sockets Supported LGA1155"


----------



## DaC (May 19, 2011)

HammerON said:


> From the link:
> "Sockets Supported LGA1155"



well it doesn't says anything about chipset.... anyway.... I think it would be a very risky move not to allow it to be used with h/9/x 6 series chipset...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2012)

If anyone's watching this thread to see when CC2012 will start, it will start on the 15th.  Details at: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165282


----------



## zodac (May 11, 2012)

I'm watching, apparently.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2012)

zodac said:


> I'm watching, apparently.


_____________________________________________________________________________

I'm also watching.  Zodak please post in the proper thread next time.  Did you see the link?


----------

